# Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb - Regeln



## Daniel_M (10. Dezember 2010)

*Gestaltet eine einzigartige Spielermaus und gewinnt 1.000 Euro*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ab sofort werden keine Stimmen von Teilnehmern mehr gezählt, die weniger  als 0 Posts haben. Diese Regel tritt sofort in Kraft und wird  rückwirkend für Teil 1 und Teil 2 der Abstimmung durchgeführt. User, die  0 Posts haben, können dementsprechend auch keine Preise gewinnen.

Wir hatten gehofft, dass dieser Schritt nicht nötig ist, allerdings ist  durch das Youtube-Video von Chr1sP88 samt Aufruf zum Quickpoll-Spam der  Wettbewerb stark manipuliert worden - das ist unfair den anderen  Teilnehmern gegenüber.

Bitte setzt auch in Zukunft keine Quickpoll-Spams ein. Ihr könnt euch  sicher sein: Das fällt uns auf jeden Fall auf, versucht es also gar  nicht erst.

Verlinkungen zum Wettbewerb in eurer Forensignatur sind hingegen kein Problem.


Wir haben nun gemeinsam mit Logitech eine Lösung festgelegt:

Wegen der riesigen Anzahl von mehr als 1.000 Entwürfen müssen wir  natürlich eine Vorauswahl treffen - es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die  Leser, die abstimmen, tatsächlich alle 1.000 Bilder durchklicken - eine  Auswahl mit allen Entwürfen wäre daher unfair für die Entwürfe, die  weiter hinten liegen.

Daher tifft eine interne Jury eine Vorauswahl mit den 100 besten  Entwürfen. Diese werden öffentlich im Forum zur Wahl gestellt. Da auch  100 Entwürfe bereits schwer zu überschauen sind, teilen wir diese 100  Entwürfe in vier Wellen mit jeweils 25 Entwürfen auf. Jede Welle steht  für eine Woche zur Wahl. Leser können also insgesamt viermal abstimmen.  Nachdem alle vier Wellen jeweils eine Woche zur Wahl standen, bilden wir  aus den 25 Entwürfen, welche die meisten Stimmen bekommen haben, die  Top-25. Anhand dieser Top-25 wählt eine Jury aus PCGH- und  Logitech-Mitarbeitern den Gewinner aus.

*Die erste Welle mit 25 Entwürfen, die zur Wahl stehen, startet am Freitag dem 25. März.*

Für die Top-25 sowie alle, die bei der Wahl mit abstimmen, stehen wie geplant die unten stehenden Preise bereit.​ 


Logitech und PC Games Hardware geben Euch die Möglichkeit, die Spielermaus G9X Laser nach Euren Wünschen zu designen. 


Folgt dafür einfach diesen Schritten:


1. Falls Du noch keinen Account in unserem Forum hast, melde Dich sich bitte an - die Anmeldung ist kostenlos.

Zur Anmeldung in unserem Forum




2. Lade die Maske, die Du weiter unten siehst, herunter ("Ziel Speichern unter...").


Maske für die Logitech G9X herunterladen

*Maske für die Logitech G9X*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






3.  Gestalte die grauen Flächen der Maske und laden Deinen Entwurf unter folgenden Link hoch. Alles, was Du brauchst, ist ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und eine kreative Idee*. Wichtig: Die weißen Flächen dürfen nicht bearbeitet werden, die Einsendung muss im JPEG-Format vorliegen und die Auflösung sowie die Abmessung der Grunddatei dürfen nicht geändert werden.*

*Bitte hier die Design-Entwürfe hochladen (nur hier eingesendete Entwürfe sind gültig)*

*Wichtig: Urheberrechtlich geschützt Motive (beispielsweise Wallpaper zu Spielen) dürfen natürlich nicht verwendet werden.*

*Update: Das Logo von Logitech darf verwendet werden. Der Gewinnerentwurf wird von Logitechs Rechtsabteilung geprüft - es ist also nicht möglich, mit einem Bild, das urheberrechtlich geschützt ist, zu gewinnen - bitte probiert es gar nicht erst. *

Wie Du Bilder im Forum höchlädst, erklärt der folgende Hilfeeintrag.
Hilfe: So lädst Du Bilder im Forum hoch






*Teilnahme und Laufzeit:*
- Die Teilnahme ist ab sofort möglich *
- Ihr könnt Entwürfe bis zum 28.02.2011 einschicken*.
- Jeder User darf mehrere Entwürfe einsenden.
- Mitarbeiter der Redaktion, von Logitech oder EA können nicht an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen. 
- Der Gegenwert eines Preises kann nicht ausgezahlt werden. 
- Sollte der Gewinnspielpreis entgegen unserer Erwartung in Einzelfällen  Mängel aufweisen, bemühen wir uns um einen Austausch - ein Recht darauf  gibt es aber nicht. 
- Der Wettbewerb kann jederzeit abgebrochen werden, beispielsweise wenn technische Probleme auftreten sollten. 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 




*Auswertung**:*
Alle Leser, die einen Account in unserem Forum haben, können aus den eingesendeten Designs die Top 25 wählen. Sobald die Umfrage gestartet wird, erfahrt Ihr hier im Forum und auf pcgh.de den entsprechenden Link. Eine Jury sucht den Gewinner aus. Dessen Design wird in einer limitierten Stückzahl von 100 Exemplaren produziert.




*Das kannst Du gewinnen:*

*1. Platz*
Wenn Dein Design von der Jury als Gewinner ermittelt wird, erhältst Du folgende Preise:

- Dein Maus-Design wird in limitierter Stückzahl von 100 Exemplaren gefertigt
- Du bekommst die erste Maus mit Deinem Design.
*- 1.000 Euro*
- Ein Logitech-Headset G930
- Eine Logitech-Tastatur G19


*2. bis 25. Platz*
Wenn Dein Design von den Lesern zum Teil der Top 25 gewählt wird, erhältst Du folgende Preise:

- Eine Logitech-Maus G9X im Gewinner-Design
- Eine Logitech-Tastatur G19

*
User, die bei dem Wettbewerb abgestimmt haben*
Egal ob Du ein eigenes Design eingeschickt hast oder nicht - wenn du abstimmst, kannst Du einen von folgenden Preisen gewinnen:

- Eines von 100 Logitech-Headsets G930
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Dragon Age: Ultimate Edition + das Buch Dragon Age: Ruf der grauen Wächter
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Medal of Honor + MoH Palästinenser-Schal
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Battlefield Bad Company 2 + BF Bad Company 2 Vietnam + BF-BC2-T-Shirts
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Fussball Manager Jubiläums Edition + FM11/FIFA11 Tasse
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Dead Space 2 + DS2-T-Shirts


Eine Übersicht der Preise findest Du in der folgenden Miniaturansicht:

​


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Geile Idee!  Da steht ja jeder User darf mehrere Designs hochladen, darf man auch Designs nachträglich hochladen ? Also bis zum Schluss dieses Gewinnspieles ?


----------



## Daniel_M (27. Dezember 2010)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Geile Idee!  Da steht ja jeder User darf mehrere Designs hochladen, darf man auch Designs nachträglich hochladen ? Also bis zum Schluss dieses Gewinnspieles ?




Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich deine Frage verstehe. Versuchen wir es mal:

Du darfst bis zum Einsendeschluss so viele Entwürfe hochladen, wie du möchtest.

Beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## @lex (27. Dezember 2010)

> 2. bis *10. Platz*
> Wenn Dein Design von den Lesern zum Teil der *Top 25* gewählt wird, erhältst Du folgende Preise:
> 
> - Eine Logitech-Maus G9X im Gewinner-Design
> - Eine Logitech-Tastatur G19



Gibt's Preise für die ersten 10 oder die ersten 25?

Echt geile Aktion!


----------



## Daniel_M (27. Dezember 2010)

@lex schrieb:


> Gibt's Preise für die ersten 10 oder die ersten 25?
> 
> Echt geile Aktion!




Für die ersten 25


----------



## zøtac (27. Dezember 2010)

Muss ich das mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm machen oder kann ichs auch per Hand zeichnen und dann einscannen?


----------



## Vortexx (27. Dezember 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## KOF328 (27. Dezember 2010)

ihr müsstet das per hand zeichnen und dann mit bildbearbeitungsprogramm passend auf die vorlagenmaße bringen, denk ich..


----------



## Locuza (27. Dezember 2010)

Fragen an PCGH:


Ist das verwenden des Logitech     Logos in diesem Fall ebenfalls ein Copyright Verstoß?
Ich sehe schon jetzt in dem Upload Thread eine Menge Spiele Images, die einfach drauf geklascht wurden. Ist das nicht auch schon ein Verstoß gegen das Copyright und werden diese heraus genommen?

Edit: Ach scheinbar wieder zu wenig schlaf gehabt. Danke KOF328


----------



## KOF328 (27. Dezember 2010)

du kannst dir die fragen beantworten indem du die regeln liest.. mal von 1 und 2 abgesehen das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Hellboy09 (27. Dezember 2010)

Darf man auch mehrere Entwürfe in einem Post abschicken?


----------



## buzty (27. Dezember 2010)

hm die copyright-frage stell ich mir auch noch, bzw sind ea-bilder erlaubt? die sind ja scheinbar am gewinnspiel beteiligt 

noch ne bitte, könntet ihr n bild von der maus von oben reinstellen? auch wenn das endergebnis ohne sein soll, zum layouten hätte ich das schon gerne...


----------



## Chrismettal (27. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch teilgenommen  
eine frage, kann man beim voting als uploader mitmachen und dann theoretisch sein eigenes design voten ?


----------



## buzty (27. Dezember 2010)

ach, noch ne frage. wird das die druckdatei?  ich hoffe nicht, sonst nehm ich die glanzlichter direkt wieder raus.  dachte wegen 300dpi, aber rgb, leicht verwirrt


----------



## Acid (27. Dezember 2010)

Darf man auch eine PCGH Edition machen? Copyright mäßig wegen dem Logo?


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Hab auch teilgenommen
> eine frage, kann man beim voting als uploader mitmachen und dann theoretisch sein eigenes design voten ?



Das wollte ich auch noch fragen.  Natürlich ohne das letzteres!


----------



## Michisauer (27. Dezember 2010)

gute frage... ich würde auch am liebsten von hand zeichnen... das kann ich einfach besser^^


----------



## Gilg@mesh (27. Dezember 2010)

Schöner Wettbewerb, damals mit dem Ikonik Gehäuse, war schon nicht schlecht, aber diesen kann man wohl ne Nummer höher einstufen.  

Der Entwurfs Thread wird aber ganz schon unübersichtlich, wenn einige bei jeder kleinen Änderung einen neuen Beitrag bringen und der Entwurf dann zig mal auftaucht.

Ne Info was man jetzt genau darf oder auch nicht wäre auch nicht schlecht, vielleicht kann ein Redakteur Morgen was dazu schreiben.


----------



## Chrismettal (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich finde es eigentlich schwach einfach irgendwelche bilder oder Grafiken einzufügen, ich habe zb mein erstes design handgemalt und bearbeitet und das 2. auch (bis auf die brushes und die carbon textur) selbst gemacht..


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Dezember 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es eigentlich schwach einfach irgendwelche bilder oder Grafiken einzufügen, ich habe zb mein erstes design handgemalt und bearbeitet und das 2. auch (bis auf die brushes und die carbon textur) selbst gemacht..


Find ich auch. Ich hoffe sehr, dass jmd gewinnt bzw die top25 mit Entwürfen gefüllt sind, welche selber gemacht sind.
Nicht welche die z.B. "Digital Art" in Googlebilder eingeben und dann auf die Maske anpassen, sondern welche die sich Mühe geben. Oder sogar, mit Hand malen wie du.
Übrigens dein Entwurf is sehr nice, der mit The Cake is a Lie


----------



## Locuza (28. Dezember 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es eigentlich schwach einfach irgendwelche bilder oder Grafiken einzufügen, ich habe zb mein erstes design handgemalt und bearbeitet und das 2. auch (bis auf die brushes und die carbon textur) selbst gemacht..



Das ist nicht schwach, dass ist einfach nur peinlich, zeugt von Skill und Kreativität Tendenz 0 und verletzt gegen das Copyright, indem jeder dort einfach Urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material reinpappt und so eine Produktion Logitech sich nicht leisten wird. 

Naja mal sehen was morgen noch übrig bleibt


----------



## Chrismettal (28. Dezember 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Find ich auch. Ich hoffe sehr, dass jmd gewinnt bzw die top25 mit Entwürfen gefüllt sind, welche selber gemacht sind.
> Nicht welche die z.B. "Digital Art" in Googlebilder eingeben und dann auf die Maske anpassen, sondern welche die sich Mühe geben. Oder sogar, mit Hand malen wie du.
> Übrigens dein Entwurf is sehr nice, der mit The Cake is a Lie



Genau so meinte ich das 

Danke übrigens  ich werd aber im laufe der zeit noch mehr entwürfe machen, dasda war nur erster versuch


----------



## Slipknot79 (28. Dezember 2010)

Habe kein Geld für ein professionelles Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Rentiert sich im Falle des Hauptpreises überhaupt eine Teilnahme? Oo


----------



## Locuza (28. Dezember 2010)

> Habe kein Geld für ein professionelles Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.  Rentiert sich im Falle des Hauptpreises überhaupt eine Teilnahme? Oo



Das musst du selber entscheiden ;D

Du brauchst weder das Geld noch das professionelle Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. 
Lade dir GIMP die Photoshop Alternative runter und probier da mal paar Sachen aus. 
GIMP ist umständlicher zu bedienen und hat schlechtere Algorithmen, aber für das was verlangt wird, reicht es alle Mal 

Das wichtigste ist einfach das du mit einem Programm umgehen kannst und die nötige Kreativität mitbringst. 

Du hast ja noch rund 2 Monate. In 2 Monaten kann man eine Menge lernen mit Tutorials im Web. Wenn dir 1000 Euro plus etc. Grund genug sind, dann ran ans Werk 

Und damit du weißt wie hoch deine Messlatte ist, einfach im Upload Thread nachschauen^^


----------



## Hendrix !!! (28. Dezember 2010)

Bei gimp sind die Farben schlecht nach dem man gespeichert hat

ich probiere auch mein Glück


----------



## Slipknot79 (28. Dezember 2010)

>Lade dir GIMP die Photoshop Alternative runter und probier da mal paar Sachen aus. 

Ich warte eigentlich nur auf den ersten hier, der sein (selbstverständlich legal erworbenes *WersGlaubt*) Photoshop anwirft und mich mit GIMP abstinken lässt.


----------



## nulchking (28. Dezember 2010)

In meinen Augen stellt sich nur ein Problem damit, das man unendlich viele Designs hochladen darf.
Ich könnte jetzt auch in 5 Minuten sowas machen, aber man sollte sich für sowas schon richtig mühe geben und nicht einfach wahllos irgendwas machen. Denn gut Ding braucht weile oder so 
Am liebsten wäre mir das man dies auf 5 Designs begrenzt pro User da man ansonsten von Designs überschüttet werden kann die am Ende eh wieder alle sich ähneln.


----------



## Daniel_M (28. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Muss ich das mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm machen oder kann ichs auch per Hand zeichnen und dann einscannen?





Vortexx schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren





KOF328 schrieb:


> ihr müsstet das per hand zeichnen und dann mit bildbearbeitungsprogramm passend auf die vorlagenmaße bringen, denk ich..




Richtig - wie ihr das Bild erstellt, ist euch überlassen. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Maske, die ihr einschickt, Original-Größe und Original-Auflösung hat.





Locuza schrieb:


> Fragen an PCGH:
> 
> 
> Ist das verwenden des Logitech     Logos in diesem Fall ebenfalls ein Copyright Verstoß?
> ...





1. Das Logitech-Logo darf verwendet werden. Bitte haltet euch aber an die Logitech-Richtlinien:
http://www.logitech.com/de-de/175/478

2. Richtig - die sind nicht gültig. Ich habe entsprechende Hinweise ergänzt.




Hellboy09 schrieb:


> Darf man auch mehrere Entwürfe in einem Post abschicken?



Ja




Chrismettal schrieb:


> Hab auch teilgenommen
> eine frage, kann man beim voting als uploader mitmachen und dann theoretisch sein eigenes design voten ?



Jeder, der einen Account im Forum hat, darf bei der Abstimmung mitmachen.




Acid schrieb:


> Darf man auch eine PCGH Edition machen? Copyright mäßig wegen dem Logo?



Ja


----------



## Chrismettal (28. Dezember 2010)

Okey, jeder darf wählen das ist gut  aber könnte man vielleicht einführen das man NICHT für einen eigenen Entwurf stimmen darf oder kann ? weil ich denke mal 80% würden für ihre eigenen entwürfe stimmen .. ich persönlich fände es besser wenn man sich nicht selbst w#hlen darf


----------



## @lex (28. Dezember 2010)

Könnte noch eine Maske mit der Position des Logos hochgeladen werden? Oder kann man das Logo setzen wie man will?


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Dezember 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Genau so meinte ich das
> 
> Danke übrigens  ich werd aber im laufe der zeit noch mehr entwürfe machen, dasda war nur erster versuch


Freu mich schon auf weitere Entwürfe von dir
Ich werd mich bald auch mal an meine erste Maske machen und wenn ich mir mal den Thread anschau, sehen manche wirklich nach "Googlebilder auf die Maske aus" :/
Aber egal find den Wettbewerb trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## Frummi (28. Dezember 2010)

Kann jemand bitte das Logitech-Zeichen und unbedingt auch den "G9x" schirftzug hochladen, damit alle die gleiche Chancen haben? 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Chrismettal (28. Dezember 2010)

das Logitech zeichen und der G9x schriftzug wird doch sowieso draufgebracht ? ich dachte der müsste nicht mitdesigned werden o.o


----------



## @lex (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte nur wissen wo genau die sitzen damit ich die evtl ins design mit einbeziehen kann oder so drumrumbauen dass darunter nix verschwindet.


----------



## Chrismettal (28. Dezember 2010)

achso  okey


----------



## Daniel_M (29. Dezember 2010)

Da es mehrere Fragen zum Logitech-Logo gibt: Das könnt ihr enweder kreativ platzieren oder weglassen - es wird dann später von Logitech selbst eingefügt. Die Gewinnchancen sind bei beiden Varianten gleich.


----------



## Nixtreme (29. Dezember 2010)

Mein Favorit bisher ist die The-Cake-Is-A-Lie-Mouse
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ttbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-3.html#post2529165
Auf dem zweiten Platz ist die "Survive"-Mouse
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ttbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-2.html#post2528787


----------



## Bene11660 (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn 
Schade das ich keine Ahnung von Fotobearbeitung
habe


----------



## Chrismettal (29. Dezember 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Mein Favorit bisher ist die The-Cake-Is-A-Lie-Mouse
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ttbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-3.html#post2529165
> Auf dem zweiten Platz ist die "Survive"-Mouse
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ttbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-2.html#post2528787




Vielen dank für die Blumen 

ich bin im moment eine weitere am Malen die in eine etwas andere Richtung geht, das wird mein letztes design dann hab ich 3 Kandidaten designs und ende 
möglicherweise schaff ich es bis übermorgen oder vlt sogar schon morgen mit dem neuen design fertig zu sein


----------



## Wolf77 (29. Dezember 2010)

werden dann bei der auswertung die 25 besten designer gewählt und dann von dem mit den meisten stimmen ein gewinnermotiv von der jury ausgewählt oder wie läuft das ganze dann eigentlich ab?


----------



## Chrismettal (29. Dezember 2010)

Noch eine frage.. viele laden hier ja sehr viele designs hoch, zum Beispiel hab ich jemanden gesehen der über 10 vorschläge hatte von dem einige verdammt gut wahren (nein ich sag nicht wer ) was passiert nun wenn er jetzt mit 2 designs in der top25 landet ? bekommt er dann 2 mal die preise für die top25 ? also 2 mal die gewinnermaus und 2 mal die tastatur (wenn ich mich grad nicht irre?)


----------



## Locuza (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke das wäre bisschen hart 

Jeder stellt mehrere Entwürfe vor und der Entwurf, der am meisten von einem gewählt wurde, gilt dann auch als der " Kampf-Entwurf". Praktisch zählt im Top 25 Ranking nur der meistgevoteste Entwurf von dir selber und jeder bekommt dann unter den Top 25 halt die 2 Preise.


So denke ich es jedenfalls


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, mit welchem Programm ihr das macht? Ich würd auch gern mitmachen, weiß aber nicht was ich verwenden soll.


----------



## The Ice Cream Man (30. Dezember 2010)

Novox schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, mit welchem Programm ihr das macht? Ich würd auch gern mitmachen, weiß aber nicht was ich verwenden soll.




mit adobe photoshop und illustrator 

oder mit freeware wie gimp, paint.net, etc.


----------



## Tobias191094 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hey mal ne frage wie bearbeitet ihr die bilder und zeigt sie auf die Maske?? Klappt bei mir nicht so gut.

Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Tobias191094 (30. Dezember 2010)

Frage schon beantwortet. Ich sollte mal anfangen zu lesen !


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Dezember 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> hm die copyright-frage stell ich mir auch noch, bzw sind ea-bilder erlaubt? die sind ja scheinbar am gewinnspiel beteiligt
> 
> noch ne bitte, könntet ihr n bild von der maus von oben reinstellen? auch wenn das endergebnis ohne sein soll, zum layouten hätte ich das schon gerne...


 
Sorry aber dann kann ja jeder einfach ein wallpaper über die maske klatschen und fertig ist  Will dich damit nicht beleidigen oder sagen du kannst es selber nicht, denke nur es kommt doch bei den Leuten viel besser an wenn du eine "eigenkreation" machst.


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Dezember 2010)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich denke das wäre bisschen hart
> 
> Jeder stellt mehrere Entwürfe vor und der Entwurf, der am meisten von einem gewählt wurde, gilt dann auch als der " Kampf-Entwurf". Praktisch zählt im Top 25 Ranking nur der meistgevoteste Entwurf von dir selber und jeder bekommt dann unter den Top 25 halt die 2 Preise.
> 
> ...



Okey also nur der meistgevotete eigene entwurf kommt in die top 25, das ist perfekt in meinen augen


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

The Ice  Cream Man schrieb:
			
		

> mit adobe photoshop und illustrator
> 
> oder mit freeware wie gimp, paint.net, etc.



Vielen Dank, ich werds versuchen


----------



## Slipknot79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Novox schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich werds versuchen




Hast du schon nachgerechnet, ob sie sich die Geld-Ausgabe für Photoshop oder Illustrator lohnt (falls du dich für die beiden oder einen der beiden Programme entschieden hast)?


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

Slipknot79 schrieb:
			
		

> ast du schon nachgerechnet, ob sie sich die Geld-Ausgabe für Photoshop oder Illustrator lohnt (falls du dich für die beiden oder einen der beiden Programme entschieden hast)?



Ich hab die beiden Programme schon


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Dezember 2010)

Beide ? hast du dir die etwa jetzt schnell gekauft für den wettbewerb ? o.o also ich finde Photoshop ist verdammt teuer nur für den maus wettbewerb  ich machs mit gimp ^^


----------



## Locuza (30. Dezember 2010)

@Slipknot 79

@ All

Ich denke manche von euch kennen sich mit den Programmen nicht so richtig aus? 

Schaut euch doch mal den Thread und die Bilder an? Sieht ihr da Fluchtpunkt verzerrte Schaubilder oder mit 20 Filter bearbeite Entwürfe ?
Ihr sieht da überhaupt nichts, was mit GIMP nicht auch gehen würde.

Kein Photoshopler könnte auch bei so einem Niveau an die Wand rotzen.Weil was ist Photoshop? Ein professionelles Programm und das ist für High-End Anwender die wirklich damit auch beruflich zu tun haben und exakte Bilder mit super Algorithmen brauchen und mit ihren super LCD Panels die Bilder betrachten. Bei diesem Wettbewerb gibt es nicht so hohe Anforderungen 

Das GIMP die Farben komisch speichert ist mir bisher auch nicht unter die Augen gekommen.


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Dezember 2010)

Locuza schrieb:


> @Slipknot 79
> 
> @ All
> 
> ...


Photoshop is einfach zu mächtig um alles so im "learning by doing" zu lernen. Ich selber arbeite auch mit GIMP. Find das Programm genial, kann viel und is Freeware


----------



## Wolf77 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich arbeite auch mit gimp damit kann man auch viel anstellen gibt auch genug tutorials dafür


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:
			
		

> Beide ? hast du dir die etwa jetzt schnell gekauft für den wettbewerb ? o.o also ich finde Photoshop ist verdammt teuer nur für den maus wettbewerb  ich machs mit gimp ^^



Neein, ich hab mir die Programme nicht deswegen geholt, ich hab die schon vorher aufm PC gehabt weil mein Vater das mal auf dem PC gebraucht hat. Aber ich wusste das nichtmal und mach auch sonst nix mit Bildbearbeitung deswegen hab ich gefragt x)


----------



## cranqcore (30. Dezember 2010)

mich würde intressieren, wie das mit den votes geregelt wird dann..

weil wenn ich angenommen jetzt mit 200 votes unter die top25 kommen würde, aber die 200 votes auf verschiedene meiner layouts verteilt sind so dass es nciht für die top25 reicht wäre das leicht blöd  habe ja auch verschiedene layouts in verschiedenen farbvariationen hochgeladen..

wäre für ne antwort sehr dankbar ^^


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Dezember 2010)

Achso okey, ich dachte schon du hast dir die programme extra für den wettbewerb gekauft xD

Ehm, ich denke das wird so gemacht das deine maus mit den meisten votes in die top25 kommt, du hast also sozusagen nur den einen kandidat IN den top25, aber alle deine mäuse werden gevotet, die meistgevotete kommt in die top25 

DENK und HOFF ich mal


----------



## cranqcore (31. Dezember 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ehm, ich denke das wird so gemacht das deine maus mit den meisten votes in die top25 kommt, du hast also sozusagen nur den einen kandidat IN den top25, aber alle deine mäuse werden gevotet, die meistgevotete kommt in die top25
> 
> DENK und HOFF ich mal




ja aber ich meine ja angenommen design 1 hat 35 votes, design 2 hat 60 und design 3 hat 45 votes.. im prinzip alles die selben nur in grün blau und rot oder so.

und die mindestvotes für top25 wären dann halt zB 100 gewesen.. mit dem einen design ( in versch. variationen ) wäre ich dan ja eben in der top 25 aber dadurch das auf die verschiedenen gevotet wurden, obwohls die selbe ist, nicht.^^

das würde mich eben interessieren wie das geregelt wurde


----------



## Chrismettal (31. Dezember 2010)

ich denke, dann würde NUR design 2 antreten weil es die meisten votes hat, von jedem mitstreiter wird dann so erstmal EIN design ausgewählt
und von den designs wirde dann anhand der votes die top 25 erstellt, und wenn du mit 60 votes genug hast für die top25 dann bist du halt drin 

wenn nicht, bitte ich darum das es so gehandhabt wird  weil in meinen augen währe das die beste möglichkeit ^^


----------



## Wolf77 (31. Dezember 2010)

ich denke auch das es so wird wie chrismettal sagt
wie schätzt ihr eigentlich eure chancen ein unter die top 25 zu kommen?


----------



## Locuza (31. Dezember 2010)

Verschwindend gering 

 Das ist eher wie Lotto spielen. Die Geschmäcker und Zielgruppen sind immer so verschieden. Auf einer Seite kannst du gnadenlos mit 0 Stimmen untergehen, auf einer anderen seltsamerweise mit 34 über alles dominieren. Alles schon miterlebt und gesehen.
 Menschen die voten , voten auch nicht aus wissen oder Erfahrung, welches Grafikprojekt aufwendig war, welches mit Liebe versehen ist, welche Arbeit denn wirklich dahinter steckt, sondern nur nach dem Geschmack und da kann man ja auch schockiert sein, was für manche Menschen Schönheit bedeutet. 

Aber wen interessierst das schon.
 Einfach den Gewinner feiern, denn er hat es geschafft die Wähler mit seinem Entwurf zu überzeugen und das ist schließlich die Leistung auf die es ankommt.

Also einfach das beste geben und auf seinen Lotto Schein hoffen


----------



## Tracy (31. Dezember 2010)

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die Auswertung dauern wird. Bei Screenshot-Contest vor 2 Jahren hatte das mehre Wochen gedauert, das wird diesmal ja nicht gerade weniger, sondern um einiges mehr.

Ich würde es spaßig finden, wenn einer gewinnt, der nur eine Maske gemacht hat und nicht einer mit mein Design in 256 Farbabstufungsmasken.


----------



## Locuza (31. Dezember 2010)

Tracy schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich würde es spaßig finden, wenn einer gewinnt, der nur eine Maske gemacht hat und nicht einer mit mein Design in 256 Farbabstufungsmasken.


Sowas kommt leider zu oft vor


----------



## Chrismettal (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich schätze meine chancen mal so ein das ich geraadeso nichtmehr in die top25 komme


----------



## Owly-K (2. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn es schon gesagt wurde: Im Thread tummeln sich "Designs" aus zusammengeklauten Bildern und sogar ein paar geschützten Logos, und! das! kotzt! mich! an!

Glauben diejenigen etwa, Logitech würde so was einfach unbesehen auf eine Maus drucken? Andere Teilnehmer geben sich echt Mühe und stecken vielleicht sogar viele Stunden Arbeit in ihre Entwürfe. Dann einfach ein Nvidia-Wallpaper* in die Maske zu drücken und upzuloaden, dat is wie cheaten. Ma echt jetz. 

*Das ist mir sofort ins Auge gesprungen und soll daher beispielhaft für alle "Cheats" stehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2011)

Bei solchen Dingen bitte sofort den Melde-Button verwenden. 

Bei der Masse ist es schwer den Überblick zu behalten. Das gilt auch für doppelte Beiträge, bei denen *nicht* das 15 Bilder Kontingent ausgeschöpft ist.


----------



## Locuza (2. Januar 2011)

@ Moderation

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Plagiat Vorwürfen aus? Soll sowas auch gemeldet werden?
Darf man das EA-Logo im Falle des Wettbewerbs verwenden ( was ich irgendwie bezweifle) ,
denn ansonsten sehe ich für schwarz für sowas
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-12.html#post2545823

Übrigens, um ein bisschen Übersicht zu schaffen könnte man doch 2 Beiträge löschen, welche Spiele Cover auf ihre Maus übergestrichen  und immer noch nicht korrigiert haben. Ob man jede Woche mal  mit dem Wischmop drüber geht, wenn keine Reaktion erfolgt?


----------



## B4c4rDii (2. Januar 2011)

Wolf77 schrieb:


> ich denke auch das es so wird wie chrismettal sagt
> wie schätzt ihr eigentlich eure chancen ein unter die top 25 zu kommen?



Ich finde meine Modelle zwar hübsch aber ich denke, dass es schwer ist die eigenen Chancen einzuschätzen.

||PS: Meine Modelle findet ihr hier||


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> @ Moderation
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Plagiat Vorwürfen aus? Soll sowas auch gemeldet werden?
> Darf man das EA-Logo im Falle des Wettbewerbs verwenden ( was ich irgendwie bezweifle) ,
> ...



Das kann dir vorerst nur ein Redakteur (Daniel_M) beantworten. Das EA-Logo sehe ich nicht in dem verlinkten Entwurf und Wortzusammenhänge beurteilen in wie weit das geschützt ist, übersteigt meine Möglichkeiten.

Im Zweifel einfach melden. Dann haben wir es schon mal vorrätig und es gerät nicht in Vergessenheit.


----------



## mramnesie (2. Januar 2011)

B4c4rDii schrieb:


> Ich finde meine Modelle zwar hübsch aber ich denke, dass es schwer ist die eigenen Chancen einzuschätzen.
> 
> ||PS: Meine Modelle findet ihr hier||



Ja sind nicht so schlecht 

Sind einige gute dabei finde ich, allerdings ist es schon so, dass die meisten eben einfach irgend ein Motiv von sonstwoher drüberziehen, meist nicht mal das selber gemacht/geknipst oder eben die  Möglichkeiten genutzt die einem die Programme so bieten. Aber andererseits sehen die halt manchmal schon gut aus.. so bleibt dann eben nicht nur viel Erfolg, sondern auch viel Glück zu wünschen..

Ich habe meinen ersten Entwurf mal von Hand erstellt, gescannt und dann bearbeitet - war ne Menge Arbeit - obs gefällt? Will nicht sagen das es mir egal wäre, aber ich habe ja beim Erstellen auch so meinen Spass gehabt


----------



## Locuza (2. Januar 2011)

> Das EA-Logo sehe ich nicht in dem verlinkten Entwurf und  Wortzusammenhänge beurteilen in wie weit das geschützt ist, übersteigt  meine Möglichkeiten.


@ Pokerclock

Logitech steht in einem Orb drinnen. Das ist der Orb von EA für Crysis. Wenn irgendein Kunststück zu einer gewissen Prozentzahl irgendetwas ähnelt, kann man einen Plagiat Vorwurf vorlegen. In diesem Fall wären das 90% Ähnlichkeit. 
http://www.ripten.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/crysis_orb.jpg
Hier für den Vergleich


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> @ Pokerclock
> 
> Logitech steht in einem Orb drinnen. Das ist der Orb von EA für Crysis. Wenn irgendein Kunststück zu einer gewissen Prozentzahl irgendetwas ähnelt, kann man einen Plagiat Vorwurf vorlegen. In diesem Fall wären das 90% Ähnlichkeit.
> http://www.ripten.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/crysis_orb.jpg
> Hier für den Vergleich



Solche Detailbeurteilungen überlasse ich einem Red. Ich gebe es weiter.


----------



## Tracy (2. Januar 2011)

Ob das so genau genommen wird, wenn da jetzt nicht direkt EA steht. Damals beim Ikonik Wettbewerb hatte glaube ein Gehäuse mir Crysis Entwurf gewonnen und das war schon ziemlich eindeutig zu deuten im Vergleich zu dieser Maske.


----------



## cloth82 (2. Januar 2011)

Diese Übereifrigkeit von Locuza mit dem öffentlichen Anschwärzen im Forum und die anmaßende PN-Zusendung an mich ist einfach lächerlich und darüberhinaus Leute zu denunzieren, um offenbar die eigenen Chancen im Wettbewerb zu verbessern, ist an Scheinheiligkeit kaum zu überbieten. 

Der "Orb" ist nur ein geringer Bestandteil des Designs und leicht änderbar. Der Anteil an der Gesamtheit der Gestaltung, falls vorhanden, liegt deutlich unter 90% - anders als behauptet. Wenn hier ein Plagiat vorliegen sollte und mich ein PCGH-, Logitech- oder EA-autorisierter Mitarbeiter darauf hinweist, werde ich den dabei kritisierten Bestandteil gerne umgehend ändern.


----------



## Stillfreemc (2. Januar 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> .....Das ist eher wie Lotto spielen. Die Geschmäcker und Zielgruppen sind immer so verschieden. Auf einer Seite kannst du gnadenlos mit 0 Stimmen untergehen, auf einer anderen seltsamerweise mit 34 über alles dominieren. Alles schon miterlebt und gesehen.
> Menschen die voten , voten auch nicht aus wissen oder Erfahrung, welches Grafikprojekt aufwendig war, welches mit Liebe versehen ist, welche Arbeit denn wirklich dahinter steckt, sondern nur nach dem Geschmack und da kann man ja auch schockiert sein, was für manche Menschen Schönheit bedeutet.



Ich glaube auch das bei so einem contest der spass im vordergrund stehen sollte.
Wenn einer wirklich auf sieg spielt, wird er seine designs nach  massentauglichkeit wählen, um möglichst viele votes zu bekommen (beliebte games, usw...)

Meine entwürfe sind gänzlich zu meiner eigenen belustigung entstanden 

Bis auf den mit dem Totenkopf das war der entwurf von meinem Bruder
Ich habs nur umgesetzt.

Greetz Stillfreemc


----------



## Locuza (3. Januar 2011)

cloth82 schrieb:


> Diese Übereifrigkeit von Locuza mit dem öffentlichen Anschwärzen im Forum und die anmaßende PN-Zusendung an mich ist einfach lächerlich und darüberhinaus Leute zu denunzieren, um offenbar die eigenen Chancen im Wettbewerb zu verbessern, ist an Scheinheiligkeit kaum zu überbieten.
> 
> Der "Orb" ist nur ein geringer Bestandteil des Designs und leicht änderbar. Der Anteil an der Gesamtheit der Gestaltung, falls vorhanden, liegt deutlich unter 90% - anders als behauptet. Wenn hier ein Plagiat vorliegen sollte und mich ein PCGH-, Logitech- oder EA-autorisierter Mitarbeiter darauf hinweist, werde ich den dabei kritisierten Bestandteil gerne umgehend ändern.


Ich finde es sehr schade , dass du es so aufgenommen hast. Es war weder böse gemeint, noch um mir hier ein Wettbewerbsvorteil zu verschaffen. Ich bitte dich, du von 200 Teilnehmern.  Das würde meine Chance um keine 0,02 % erhöhen. Ich sehe das hier als Spaß an, wo man auch mal gegen mehrere Leute antreten kann.  

Auf einer Professionellen Seite gab es auch 4 Beiträge von Plagiat Vorwürfen und Anrufen und pi pa po, wer wem was geklaut hat.  

Ganz ehrlich gesagt stimme ich dem zu, wer wo was bemerkt ist wohl eher gering, aber wenn es um Patentierte oder Lizenzierte Sachen geht, gibt es scheinbar Menschen die da ganz spitz drauf sind sowas zu suchen.  

 Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich das gleiche gefragt, wie ein Vorposter gleich zu beginn. Ob man EA Material ebenso benützen darf, da dieser mitspielt. Ich bin eher ein Mensch wenn ich mir da nicht sicher sein kann, dann lasse ich es einfach oder informiere Leute.  
 Ich habe hier lediglich im Thread nachgefragt, ob sowas nicht wie ein Plagiat Vorwurf von EA gehandelt werden würde.

Übrigens meine ich nicht das dein Ganzes Design bei 90% Gleichheit liegt, sondern das Element welches du benützt hast.  

 Das in einem anderem Wettbewerb so eine klare Maske dennoch gewonnen hat, ohne irgendwelche Benachrichtigungen, zeigt wohl das es EA oder sonst wem egal scheint.

Ich regle übrigens auch nicht gerne irgendetwas über Mods und Melde Buttons und Flame mich 7 Seiten in öffentlichen Threads rum, sondern schreibe an beteiligte Personen auch gerne eine Private Nachricht.

Deshalb schade, dass du es so angreifend und scheinheilig von mir findest?


----------



## mramnesie (3. Januar 2011)

...ähm, hallo?! Wenn das so aus dem Ruder läuft wird der Contest bestimmt eingestellt (würde mich echt ärgern!) - also ruhig Blut. Ich denke Daniel_M wir hier mal für Ordnung sorgen    ...un ich mach hier mal eine Star-Wars Maus mit Playboy-Logo und lasse dazu John Travolta tanzen 

CU


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Januar 2011)

Mal ne Frage.
Fertigt Logitech nur ne Hülle für die Maus in dem Gewinnerdesign an, oder ne ganze Maus?
Weil ich hab ne weiße Maske gemacht und die sieht recht kagge auf einer Maus aus, welche untenrum aus schwarzen Plastik/Kunststoff ist.
Wenn nich, brauch man eigentlich nur schwarze oder graue Masken designen. Oder welche die schwarze Details haben, die mit dem Plastik/Kunststoff harmonieren.

Zur Veranschaulichung: Ne gelbe Maske mit grünen Artwork gewinnt, wird dann das ganze Gehäuse der G9x in gelb hergestellt damit es zur Maske passt, oder nur die Maske im Gewinnerdesign und die dann auf die normale G9x draufgemacht wird?

Ich denke aus Kostengründen nur die Maske oder?


----------



## ([Mr])Tomson (3. Januar 2011)

Ich finde echt schade das die meisten einfach nur ein Textur nehmen und draufklatschen - Fertig!
Wenn so einer gewinnt raste ich aus!
Manche Leute geben sich richtig Mühe und zeichnen alles von Hand, so wie ich 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-zeichenplatine.jpeg

Zumindest seine Texturen/Muster kann man doch selbst erstelln


----------



## mramnesie (3. Januar 2011)

Genau. Deine Maus finde ich im übrigen auch sehr lustig - "handmade4ever"!


----------



## Orka45 (3. Januar 2011)

Man könnte die Muster und Texturen durchaus selber erstellen. Da gibt es aber ein paar Probleme.

Nicht jeder hat ein Programm wie Photoshop. Ich muss mich z.B. mit Gimp begnügen. 
Auch wäre es sehr zeitaufwendig. Viele Entwürfe wurden ja mal schnell in 5 Minuten gefertigt.
Und am ende gewinnt sowiso nur, der beste Entwurf. Da ist es dann egal, ob von Hand gezeichnet, selbst erstellt oder aus dem Internet Kopiert.
Und wer will denn nicht gewinnen, bei den Preisen?


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Januar 2011)

Ich "begnüge" mich auch mit Gimp, und bisher hat noch niemand gesagt das einer meiner entwürfe absolut schei**e aussieht, es kommt mehr auf die kreativität an und nicht ein wettbewerb "wer hat das teuerste bildbearbeitungsprogramm"  aber ich finds handgezeichnet und nachbearbeitet immernoch am besten, wenn ein in 3 minuten "gegoogelt-und-draufgezogenes" design gewinnt bin ich echt enttäuscht


----------



## Stillfreemc (3. Januar 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> .....wenn ein in 3 minuten "gegoogelt-und-draufgezogenes" design gewinnt bin ich echt enttäuscht



DITO

und zwar über den dann doch recht merheitlich schlechten geschmack der User  die ja die vorauswahl voten.

Sollte aber eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Januar 2011)

Stillfreemc schrieb:


> DITO
> 
> und zwar über den dann doch recht merheitlich schlechten geschmack der User  die ja die vorauswahl voten.
> 
> Sollte aber eigentlich nicht passieren.



So wie du es mir vor augen hälst sehe ich die gewinnermaus schon vor mir.. entweder /selbstverständlich gegoogeltes / bild von einem playboy model  (was ganz sicher oft gewählt werden würde denke ich ) oder irgendein einfallsloser screenshot der gerade eine explosion in crysis zeigt oder ähnliches


----------



## mramnesie (3. Januar 2011)

...das wäre schade, aber die meisten, die auch abstimmen finden andere Entwürfe eben vllt. auch besser, und wenns besser aussieht siehts halt besser aus. 

Also ken Kopp machen und schön weiter kreativ sein -  Ich hab schon noch ne idee - coming soon


----------



## Locuza (3. Januar 2011)

Ich denke da sind wir alle enttäuscht, aber es gibt ja Menschen die glauben, die Hintergründe haben sie echt selber gemacht und dann " Uhhhh ist das schööön diese schönen Lichteffekte und .... "

Aber genauso doof kann es mit Zweiflern kommen, die meinen der hat sowas niemals im Leben selber gemacht, den wähle ich nicht und dann hat er mit Skill wirklich geschafft eben ein sehr schönes Bild zu liefern. Aber ich denke diese Variante sollte verschwindend gering sein. 

Also meine Vorliebe gilt jetzt nicht für Handgezeichnetes. Ich bin eher der Freund von Digital Art mit Verschiedenen Masken, Stilen, Effekten , Filtern.
 Das ganze repertoir was halt Photoshop zu bieten hat. Wer sowas geschickt vernetzt und stylisch umwandelt, der hat sich von mir meine Fanseite gewonnen 

Jemand der in Google eine Maske zieht und dann aufpeppt und dann noch eine kleine Schrift + Verlauf mit bisschen Schlagschatten und vllt noch bisschen Noch Textur drauf. 

Aber das hängt natürlich stark von der Umsetzung ab, wenn man 3 Werkzeuge einem Anfänger und 3 einem Profi gibt, holt der Profi da natürlich was viel "fetteres" heraus.


----------



## Orka45 (3. Januar 2011)

Es sind aber halt auch nicht alle Profis.
Auch musst du bedenken, dass ein Programm wie Paint.net oder Gimp nie an Photoshop oder ähnliches herrankommt. 
Auch musst du bedenken, dass unter Allen teilnehmern 100 Headsets verlost werden. Deshalb kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein paar Entwürfe nicht ernstgemeint sind.

Auch bin ich davon überzeugt, dass am ende Nicht die Schönste Maus gewinnt! Die auswahl ist einfach jetzt schon viel zu groß um noch einen Überblick zu haben.


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Januar 2011)

Die Headsets werden nicht unter den teilnehmern sondern den Wählern verlost wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, und mit der nötigen Kreativität kann man auch mit Gimp gute Ergebnisse erzielen


----------



## ([Mr])Tomson (4. Januar 2011)

Aber man kann doch *wenigstens* die Texturen die man wirklich nicht selbst erstellen kann bearbeiten, ich habe zum Beispiel stundenlang versucht eine Leder-Textur zu erstellen, aber ich habe es einfach nicht hinbekommen, dann hab ich mir eine aus Google-Bilder geholt und Farbton/Sättigung/Kontrast/Helligkeit bearbeitet, einen dunkleren Rand hinzugefügt und noch eine Naht aufgemalt, meiner Meinung nach geht sowas vollkommen in Ordnung!

Ergebnis: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ign-wettbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-leder_1.jpeg


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Januar 2011)

Keine Sorge: Der Gewinner wird ja von einer Jury ausgewählt und die achtet natürlich unter anderem auf Kreativität, Originalität und Aufwand eines Designs.


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Januar 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Fertigt Logitech nur ne Hülle für die Maus in dem Gewinnerdesign an, oder ne ganze Maus?
> Weil ich hab ne weiße Maske gemacht und die sieht recht kagge auf einer Maus aus, welche untenrum aus schwarzen Plastik/Kunststoff ist.
> Wenn nich, brauch man eigentlich nur schwarze oder graue Masken designen. Oder welche die schwarze Details haben, die mit dem Plastik/Kunststoff harmonieren.
> ...


Ich push ma meine Frage


----------



## Locuza (4. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Keine Sorge: Der Gewinner wird ja von einer Jury ausgewählt und die achtet natürlich unter anderem auf Kreativität, Originalität und Aufwand eines Designs.



Ja das beruhigt mich irgendwie doch sehr  
Ich dachte schon es ist völlig vergebens wenn ich stundenlang mein Hirn für irgendwas anstrenge und alle meinen müssen im Google Bild steckt viel mehr Arbeit dahinter und Kreativität  

Wie verläuft eigentlich die Wahl am Ende? Werden alle Entwürfe zum durchklicken in eine Galerie gestellt oder auch mit dem Untersatz Maus, so wie ihr das beim Thema " Wettbewerb Erste Uploads erfolgt" umgesetzt habt?

Und ich push mal auch ein Thema, wie ist es eigentlich mit dem einfügen von Urheberrechtsbehafteten Elementen? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...s-design-wettbewerb-regeln-7.html#post2548325

Darf man in diesem Rahmen nichts benutzen oder sind EA- Elemente zulässig?


----------



## Sithe Domino (4. Januar 2011)

wie siehts mit bearbeiteten screenshots aus?


----------



## Chrismettal (4. Januar 2011)

ich denke mal kommt drauf an wie weit bearbeitet ^^ 
wenn du zb einfach nur "logitech" hinschreibst wirds sicher nicht gelten, wenn dus sehr weit bearbeitest sicherlich schon.. aber das muss dir ein mod besser erklären ^^


----------



## Sithe Domino (5. Januar 2011)

also ich meine Screenshots aus Spielen.. guild wars, call of duty etc


----------



## Chrismettal (5. Januar 2011)

ich doch auch o.O  nen sauberen headshot bei cod, dadrunter logitch - in meinen augen ungültig
aber wie gesagt, frag die lieben mods ^^


----------



## bltpgermany (5. Januar 2011)

wann und wo kann ich denn abstimmen ?


----------



## Chrismettal (5. Januar 2011)

ende februar und uns wird gesagt wo


----------



## ([Mr])Tomson (5. Januar 2011)

Eine Frage hab ich noch, beim Gewinner oder bei denen aus den Top25, wird da gecheckt welches Programm sie haben?
Ich will nicht mit Gimp ackern und nachher gewinnt einer mit nem illegalen PS


----------



## Tracy (5. Januar 2011)

jo glaub kaum das interessiert mit was für ein Software die Maske gemacht wurde. Sonst gibt es ja Testversionen (Photoshop  CS5), die man 30 Tage nutzen kann, das dürfte normal für den Wettbewerb reichen. 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob bei der Abstimmung Hunderte von Entwürfe zur Auswahl stehen (krasse Liste), oder ob das PCGH Team die schon mal Filtert und so die Auswahl übersichtiger macht z.B. Top 100.


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. Januar 2011)

Der Wettbewerb läuft erst ein paar Tage und die Gemüter erhitzen sich schon reichlich... dabei geht es doch eher darum wie liebevoll eine Idee umgesetzt wird, und nicht um die Frage we dieses Ergebnis erreicht wird. Ein Grafikprogramm ist letztlich nur so gut wie der User, der sich damit beschäftigt (was bei keinem Programm nur per "Learning by doing" funktioniert, sondern Einarbeitungszeit erfordert). Ich persönlich hoffe nur, daß ein Design gewinnt, welches durch Individualität punktet.


----------



## Chrismettal (6. Januar 2011)

Tracy schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob bei der Abstimmung Hunderte von Entwürfe zur Auswahl stehen (krasse Liste), oder ob das PCGH Team die schon mal Filtert und so die Auswahl übersichtiger macht z.B. Top 100.



genau, das pcgh schonal ne  top100 macht oder das jeder am ende nur EINEN entwurf im rennen behalten darf fände ich toll


----------



## Orka45 (6. Januar 2011)

Sithe Domino schrieb:


> also ich meine Screenshots aus Spielen.. guild wars, call of duty etc





> *Wichtig: Urheberrechtlich geschützt Motive (beispielsweise Wallpaper zu Spielen) dürfen natürlich nicht verwendet werden.*


Soviel wie ich da lese, sind Screenshots erlaubt. Nur eben keine Wallpaper aus Google oder anderen Internet Seinten, sowie Bildern mit Urheberschutz*.
*


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Januar 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Fertigt Logitech nur ne Hülle für die Maus in dem Gewinnerdesign an, oder ne ganze Maus?
> Weil ich hab ne weiße Maske gemacht und die sieht recht kagge auf einer Maus aus, welche untenrum aus schwarzen Plastik/Kunststoff ist.
> Wenn nich, brauch man eigentlich nur schwarze oder graue Masken designen. Oder welche die schwarze Details haben, die mit dem Plastik/Kunststoff harmonieren.
> ...




Nur die Maske wird geändert.





Locuza schrieb:


> Ja das beruhigt mich irgendwie doch sehr
> Ich dachte schon es ist völlig vergebens wenn ich stundenlang mein Hirn für irgendwas anstrenge und alle meinen müssen im Google Bild steckt viel mehr Arbeit dahinter und Kreativität
> 
> Wie verläuft eigentlich die Wahl am Ende? Werden alle Entwürfe zum durchklicken in eine Galerie gestellt oder auch mit dem Untersatz Maus, so wie ihr das beim Thema " Wettbewerb Erste Uploads erfolgt" umgesetzt habt?
> ...




Urheberrechtliche geschützte Bilder sind wie gesagt nicht erlaubt. Ich kläre mit EA, ob Elemente aus deren Spielen erlaubt sind.




Sithe Domino schrieb:


> wie siehts mit bearbeiteten screenshots aus?



Kläre ich ebenfalls




([Mr])Tomson schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch, beim Gewinner oder bei denen aus den Top25, wird da gecheckt welches Programm sie haben?
> Ich will nicht mit Gimp ackern und nachher gewinnt einer mit nem illegalen PS




Es zählen Optik, Kreativität, Witz, Originalität, etc. Theoretisch hat man daher sogar mit MS-Paint eine Chance.


----------



## HolySh!t (6. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Nur die Maske wird geändert.


Ok. 
Schade, dann hab ich meine weiße Maske umsons gemacht


----------



## noname1997 (6. Januar 2011)

hab bis jetzt noch kein gutes bildbearbeitungsprogramm gefunden  kann mir einer eins empfehlen?

danke ​


----------



## Nekro (6. Januar 2011)

noname1997 schrieb:


> hab bis jetzt noch kein gutes bildbearbeitungsprogramm gefunden  kann mir einer eins empfehlen?
> 
> danke ​


Kostenlos wirst du kaum richtig professionelle finden.


----------



## noname1997 (6. Januar 2011)

ja ich weiß aber ich meinte halt eins was einfach ist aber trotzdem einiges daherzaubern kann


----------



## @lex (6. Januar 2011)

probier mal gimp
ist mMn das beste freeware Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.


----------



## Chrismettal (6. Januar 2011)

Gimp ist allerdings schwer zu verstehen (auch wegen oberfläche) wenn dus nicht verstehst probier Paint.net, das ist einfach zu verstehen und wenn ich mich nicht irre der  Photoshop oberfläche nachempfunden


----------



## reisball (6. Januar 2011)

@lex schrieb:


> probier mal gimp
> ist mMn das beste freeware Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hab Meins auch mit Gimp und Paint erstellt.

Finde die ganzen Diskussionen, die hier stattfinden, ziemlich überflüssig.
Wer findet, dass die Leute sich das Ganze zu einfach machen, kann ja mit seinem Entwurf die Messlatte höher legen.
Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass die Plagiate überhand nehmen und die Mods da mal aufräumen sollten. Ähnlich ist es mit den Doppelposts. 

Für die Abstimmung im Forum würde ich auch eine Galerie vorteilhaft finden, da der Thread zu unübersichtlich ist.


----------



## Amigo (6. Januar 2011)

Ich werf hier mal ein großes Lob in die Runde!
Teils sind schon sehr sehr gute Einfälle dabei, den einen oder anderen würde ich mir direkt so wünschen! 
Aber ich nenn jetzt keine Namen... und zu entscheiden hab ich sowieso nix. 

Jedoch finde ich diese "ich klatsch ein Foto auf die Vorlage" Einsendungen überwiegend eher nicht so schön, aber Ausnahmen gefallen mir da auch ganz gut, nur in real dann wohl wieder nicht. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin und auf ein paar weitere ausgefallene Motive...


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. Januar 2011)

Nimm am Besten nicht MS Paint (keine Ahnung, was Microsoft sich dabei gedacht hat), aber das pfuscht beim speichern der Datei. Sieht aus als wäre der Schöpfer extrem Sehbehindert.
Wem Gimp zu unübersichtlich ist, dem sei Gimp Photo empfohlen. GimPhoto - Download
Ist Gimp mit  Photoshop - ähnlicher Oberfläche.

mfG mae1cum77


----------



## Donovan (6. Januar 2011)

Ich verstehe jetzt immer noch nicht wie man die design's dann Bewertet habe noch nicht das gleichen gefunden ..!?


----------



## Chrismettal (6. Januar 2011)

les die regeln, man bewertet ENDE FEBRUAR


----------



## Wolf77 (6. Januar 2011)

([Mr])Tomson schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch, beim Gewinner oder bei denen aus den Top25, wird da gecheckt welches Programm sie haben?
> Ich will nicht mit Gimp ackern und nachher gewinnt einer mit nem illegalen PS



kann man nicht theoretisch per EXIF-Daten auslesen mit welchem programm das bild bearbeitet wurde?


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. Januar 2011)

Wolf77 schrieb:


> kann man nicht theoretisch per EXIF-Daten auslesen mit welchem programm das bild bearbeitet wurde?



Hab´ bei meinen Dateien keine derartigen EXIF-infos gefunden. Finde ich primär auch unerheblich geht doch um die Idee.


----------



## neotrack (7. Januar 2011)

Mal sehen wie es ankommt


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. Januar 2011)

Hey@ neotrack. Die Graphik gehört in den anderen Thread.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2011)

Wolf77 schrieb:


> kann man nicht theoretisch per EXIF-Daten auslesen mit welchem programm das bild bearbeitet wurde?



Auf alle Fälle ist damit nicht nachvollziehbar, ob es eine legale Kopie ist - und davon abgesehen kann man auch EXIF sehr leicht loswerden/ändern.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Januar 2011)

es macht mal wieder - wie beim ikonik wettbewerb - richtig Laune! und jetzt gibts hier auch noch diesen wahnsinns anreiz! sehr coole aktion ! ich bin verdammt gespannt, was noch so alles ins rennen geschickt wird und wie dann später die top 25 aussehen!


habe grade mal alle bilder durchgeschaut und da sind echt viele richtig, richtig gute bilder dabei!
aber noch mehr bilder, die einfach von google oder sonst wo her 'draufgeklatscht' wurden, oder wallpaper, oder oder oder... da wäre die frage, wie es denn mit den Urheberrechten aussieht...


----------



## FlaschenPaul (7. Januar 2011)

mit welchen Bearbeitungsprogramm arbeitet ihr? Und wir lässt man die stellen w.z.B. das Mausrad frei?


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Januar 2011)

gimp, und mit dem zauberstab tool kann man die flächen der maus marekieren und dann auswahl invertieren und alles drumherum abschneiden


----------



## Wolf77 (7. Januar 2011)

das grau hat in gimp die hex zahl 99 99 99 die farbe machst du transparent und dann erstellst du einfach ebenen mit bildern dahinter


----------



## oiil (7. Januar 2011)

wie kann ich das bild auf die baus bringen? einfach drauf und dann hochladen?


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. Januar 2011)

@Flaschenpaul. Wenn du die Vorlage der Maske benutzt, hast du nur die Teile die bedruckt werden.
mfG


----------



## FlaschenPaul (7. Januar 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @Flaschenpaul. Wenn du die Vorlage der Maske benutzt, hast du nur die Teile die bedruckt werden.
> mfG







danke aber hatt sich schon erledigt


----------



## cloth82 (8. Januar 2011)

ich nutze corel paint shop pro x, schon seit jahren. das ist günstig und lässt sich gut bedienen. die neueren versionen sind auch teurer, aber hauptsächlich auf fotobearbeitung ausgelegt... glaube die version x müsste es mittlerweile für 10 euro oder sogar umsonst geben...


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. Januar 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Altersbeschränkung?

Es sind ja schließlich 1000€ zu gewinnen (+Sachpreise).


----------



## reisball (8. Januar 2011)

Gibt es nicht und das ist auch richtig so.


----------



## Nekro (9. Januar 2011)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Altersbeschränkung?
> 
> Es sind ja schließlich 1000€ zu gewinnen (+Sachpreise).



Hab nirgendswo was gelesen.
Ist denn der Geldgewinn ausschlaggebend für eine Beschränkung?


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. Januar 2011)

Ich weiss nicht, irgendwo gab es mal ein Gewinnspiel, an dem man erst ab 14 teilnehmen durfte, weil dort Gewinne mit über 50€ Wert verlost wurden.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Januar 2011)

das hier hab ich bei google gefunden: 



> "Die Auslobung (Gewinnspiel/Preisausschreiben)  ist nach deutschem Zivilrecht ein einseitiges Rechtsgeschäft[...]"
> 
> "Beschr änkt geschäftsfähig sind Minderjährige vom vollendeten 7. bis zum vollendeten 18. Lebensjahr (§ 106 BGB).
> [...]
> ...



keine ahnung, ob das den tatsachen entspricht.


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Januar 2011)

Update: Das Logo von Logitech darf verwendet werden. Der Gewinnerentwurf wird von Logitechs Rechtsabteilung geprüft - es ist also nicht möglich, mit einem Bild, das urheberrechtlich Geschützt ist, zu gewinnen - bitte probiert es gar nicht erst. 

Ob bei den Entwürfen Grafiken von EA verwendet werden dürfen, ist noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Januar 2011)

> "Die Auslobung (Gewinnspiel/Preisausschreiben) ist nach deutschem Zivilrecht ein einseitiges Rechtsgeschäft[...]"
> 
> "Beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind Minderjährige vom vollendeten 7. bis zum vollendeten 18. Lebensjahr (§ 106 BGB).
> [...]
> ...


Das entspricht den Tatsachen. Allerdings sind Regelungen in Spezialgesetzen zu beachten (JuSchG, UWG), sowie dass Minderjährige durch eine Teilnahme lediglich rechtliche Vorteile genießen. Das könnte bereits durch eine verbindliche Anmeldung hier im Forum nicht mehr gegeben sein, da dies zu den Teilnahmebedingungen gehört. "Könnte wohlgemerkt". Die Grauszonen im Internet sind riesig.

Aber macht euch keinen großen Kopf darum. Wird schon alles seine Richtigkeit haben.


----------



## -Philipp- (10. Januar 2011)

Werden die Vorschläge eigtl. vorselektiert? Weil bei der Menge die User abzustimmen dürfte ziemlich Schwachsinnig sein...


----------



## mramnesie (10. Januar 2011)

@-philipp- du solltest im übrigen 15 Mäuse in einem Post unterbreingen 

- sonst, was sind die Gründe Deiner "Anmerkung"?

Ich denke auch das man das Volumen der zu Auswahl stehenden Entwürfe begrenzen sollte. Es ist sonst zu befürchten, dass die Leute abstimmen um etwas zu gewinnen, aber aufgrund der Fülle der Entwürfe eben nur einen begrenzten Teil anschauen. Gute Entwürfe könnten so ggf. nicht bewertet werden.


----------



## -Philipp- (10. Januar 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> @-philipp- du solltest im übrigen 15 Mäuse in einem Post unterbreingen



? Ich habe 3 Mäuse in 2 Posts
€: Ich bin zu blöd^^ Ich änder das mal...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Januar 2011)

stimmt, bei der menge kann es schnell passieren, dass sich die leute nur durch die ersten 2-3 seiten klicken und die hinteren mäuse in vergessenheit geraten... die fairness müsste irgendwie sichergestellt werden.
vllt durch eine zufällige reihenfolge.
vllt wäre dafür auch hilfreich, wenn die logitech rechtsabteilung oder die pcgh redaktion schon im vorfeld die urheberrechtsfälle aussortiert, aber die leute auch rechtzeitig vorher darauf hinweist (damit man evtl. noch was abändern kann).


übrigens ists bis zum 28.*02.* ja noch verdammt lange hin!! meine güte. wie soll man die spannung aushalten?!  ich ging - warum auch immer - von ende januar aus, was ja auch schon ziemlich lange ist


----------



## mramnesie (10. Januar 2011)

Irgendwo gab es mal einen Fotowettbewerb, auch total viele Bilder, die konnten nach Anzahl der Bewertungen sortiert werden. Aber das war auch nicht praktisch. Ausserdem konnten die User ihre Bilder selber bewerten - ich hab mich selber 2x bewertet ( ) nur um zu testen ob es geht....

Aber mir macht das designen richtig Spass, ich hab schon einen Stall von Mäusen zuhause (die ich nicht eingestellt habe...) weil es so´n Spass macht..


----------



## HansHackspecht (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich bin neu im Forum und würde gerne wissen wo ich mit abstimmen kann, wieviele Stimmen ich habe und wie ich teilnehmen kann.

Danke im vorraus
Hans


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Januar 2011)

du hast EINE stimme und du kannst noch nicht abstimmen  das scheint niemand zu kapieren, mach dir keinen kopf  hier wird prä#sentiert WO ihr abstimmen könnt ^^ Die abstimmung ist erst ende februar


----------



## butter_milch (15. Januar 2011)

Es ist lustig zu sehen wieviele User hier keine Ahnung vom Copyright haben.

99% der Designs die ich hier sehe wurden mit Bildern gemacht, welche die Designer nicht selbst erschaffen haben.

Das Internet ist keine freie Domäne in der alles jedem gehört. Sollte Logitech ohne das Einverständnis des eigentlichen Künstlers ein Bild abdrucken, könnte sie das eine Menge Geld kosten.

Kurz: 99% der Vorschläge hier werden gnadenlos durchfallen, selbst wenn sie gut aussehen. Macht eure eigenen Bilder.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Januar 2011)

schade für die leute, aber ich hoffe, dass diese bilder noch vor der top25 wahl rausfliegen.
denn sonst haben wir evtl. am ende von den top 25 nur noch 5, die überhaupt in betracht gezogen werden... wenn überhaupt.
dann dürfte sich auch der vote-prozess vereinfachen...


----------



## Locuza (15. Januar 2011)

Was ich auch schon wieder alles an Wallpapern, Cover und C4D's wieder erkannt habe.

Es könnte für einige auch ein Segen sein, einfach mal die Ersteller zu fragen, ob man es für einen kommerziellen Wettbewerb verwenden darf. Ich habe z.B. 2 meiner Favoriten angefragt, ob ich Elemente von ihren Wallpapern etc.  mitverwenden.
Sie haben sich die Maus angeschaut und meinten nur ich könnte es gerne verwenden, denn ich habe ja selber noch zusätzliches einiges verändert mit mixen, Bruches und Filter.

Sie sahen da keine Probleme, vorallem da ich freundlich gefragt habe, bevor die im Laden eine Maus sehen die ihrem Wallpaper ähnlich sieht und zu Logitech rennen.


----------



## Travis (15. Januar 2011)

jo immer dieses ewige Rumgejammere, jeder der normal keine Tomaten auf den Augen hat und sich einige Zeit schon im Internet rumtreibt sieht normal, was one-klick oder "selbst" kreiert wurde. Darum würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen, dass einer mit einem one-klick Entwurf gewinnt. Es geht halt nicht nur um ein Mauspad, sondern um 1000 Flocken und Zubehör, da versucht halt jeder sein Glück ob so oder so. Bei den fast 1000 Entwürfen sind jetzt schon genug für die Top 25 dabei, da fallen die copy&paste Entwürfe nicht mehr ins Gewicht. 

Die Achillesferse wird vielleicht der Abstimmungsmodus sein, da viele Entwürfe bei der Menge wohl untergehen werden, die meisten werden sich wohl kaum Tausende von Bildern anschauen. Vielleicht hätte man da eine wöchentliche Abstimmung machen sollen, damit die Auswahl am Ende nicht so gewaltig wird.


----------



## Chrismettal (15. Januar 2011)

In meinen augen währe eine vorauswahl durch Pcgh hilfreich  das pcgh so 200 oder 300 nur in den eigentlichen vote lässt, das währe immernoch viel und um einiges einfacher zu voten ^^ 
und die ganzen copyright fragen währen dann auch geklärt, weil ich denke schon das wir auf 300 entwürfe kommen die nicht nur copy and paste sind


----------



## XtreMe- (15. Januar 2011)

Es gibt aber auch welche, die brauchen lange bis sie das machen und dann denken die anderen es wäre Copy&Paste. Z.B ich habe ein paar designs, die vielleicht wie copy&paste aussehen, obwohl ich sie selber gemacht habe.. und diese sachen gleich auszuscheiden finde ich auch wieder unfair.

MfG
XtreMe-


----------



## mramnesie (15. Januar 2011)

Naja, eine gewisse Vorauswahl kann man sicher treffen. Es sind schon ein paar Designs dabei, bei denen man gleich sieht das sie gefunden wurden. Die Gewinner sollten Ihre "Quellen" nachweisen, das wäre ja auch ne Idee - also ich z.B. habe alle meine Entwürfe hier als meine org. Foto oder eben meine handgemachte Vorlage.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, ich fürchte halt auch dass u.U. zu viele Fotos in die "Leserwahl" kommen. Ferner wird jeder (oder nahezu jeder') User auch für sich abstimmen  - m.E. sollte Teilnehmer gleich nicht, oder eben nicht auf Ihren Beitrag abstimmen. Aber das ist wohl zuviel der Forderung


----------



## peppnick (15. Januar 2011)

hey leute das ist von logitech eine feine sache, aber könnt ihr mir mal verraten was für programme ihr dafür verwendet?
das sieht nämlich ganz schön schick aus ich als laie würde das auch gerne versuchen.......


----------



## Travis (15. Januar 2011)

peppnick schrieb:


> als laie würde das auch gerne versuchen.......



Was meinst Du damit, wie man ein Wallpaper aus der Google Bildersuche in die Maske einfügt? 

So ne Frage bezüglich Programme glaube ich wurde schon ein paar Seiten früher gestellt. (z.B. GIMP, Photoshop ...)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Januar 2011)

programme gibt es viele: illustrator, photoshop, gimp, paint.net, paintshop pro...

besser als eine vorauswahl von pcgh fände ich eine vorauswahl der "künstler" selbst. es sollte jeder nur maximal 2-3 bilder angeben dürfen. das würde schon mal einiges reduzieren.
wenn dann noch die copyright-bilder rausfallen, könnte es eine vernünftige auswahl werden


----------



## marvinj (15. Januar 2011)

welches kostenlose Bildbearbeitungsprogramm eignet sich dafür denn am Besten?


----------



## marvinj (15. Januar 2011)

frage hat sich schon geklärt


----------



## Marfinator (15. Januar 2011)

Man, ich kanns garnicht erwarten, ich will wissen, wie meine Vorschläge ankommen 
Eine Vorauswahl fände ich auch prima!


----------



## fister (16. Januar 2011)

könnt mir vllt einer das ein bissel erklären wie man das  mit der maske macht etc ? 

lg


----------



## butter_milch (16. Januar 2011)

fister schrieb:


> könnt mir vllt einer das ein bissel erklären wie man das  mit der maske macht etc ?
> 
> lg



Wenn dir das jemand erklären muss, brauchst du eigentlich garnicht erst mitmachen


----------



## fister (16. Januar 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Wenn dir das jemand erklären muss, brauchst du eigentlich garnicht erst mitmachen


sry bin nich solche freaks wie ihr 


lg


----------



## Locuza (16. Januar 2011)

fister schrieb:


> sry bin nich solche freaks wie ihr
> lg


Die Frage, die ich mir bei so etwas immer stelle, was denken sich die Leute eigentlich? 

 Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Malen. Nun habe ich mitbekommen, dass ein Kunstwettbewerb statt findet und es schon die ersten ausgestellten Werke zu sehen gibt.
 Jetzt geh ich doch da nicht ernsthaft hin und frage die Leute, welche Farben und Pinsel sie benützen und wie sie mit dem Grundriss anfangen? 

 Das füllt doch echt nur unnötig den Thread mit Bildern, die entweder Copyright geschütztes Material besitzen und damit so oder so nicht gewinnen können oder eben mit paar Farbklecksen. Wo da kreative Kunst und Spaß am Wettbewerb sein soll, entzieht sich mir auch irgendwie? 

 Es gibt ein paar neu Angemeldete, die haben sich den Thread angeschaut und wissen das sie was können und machen mit, aber es gibt auch welche die sich anmelden, kein plan von nichts haben und dann noch zu doof sind mal die Regeln oder paar Seiten zu lesen und 4 mal hintereinander posten, weil sie das mit den Anhängen gar nicht mitbekommen haben und sich jedes mal wundern, wieso nur ein Link da steht.

Das ist doch Facepalm.  

Wenn jetzt in jemanden die „ Kreative Kunst“ geweckt wurde, dann soll man sich gerne weiter in Google erkundigen und in Boards die dafür zuständig sind und nicht sozusagen den Wettbewerb „ unnötig aufblehen“


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. Januar 2011)

Bei der Fragestellung geht es darum eine Maus zu "gestalten". Nirgends steht, daß es gemalt sein muß. Fällt bei mir aus habe keinen Scanner. Benutze deshalb eigene Grafiken und auch Vorlagen aus dem Netz (Vielmehr Teile davon), die ich meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend anpasse. Bis auf das Verwenden Geschützter Motive bleibt das doch jedem selbst überlassen. Jedem sollten seine Ideen doch selbst erstmal gefallen. Gleich zu behaupten 99% der Einsendungen seien geklaut, halte ich für etwas überspannt (konnte aber keinen Bildbeitrag dazu finden). 
Höflichkeit ist eine Eigenschaft, für die man sich die Zeit nehmen sollte!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

Der deutsche Urheberschutz betrifft jegliches freme Material, dass nicht ausdrücklich freigegeben ist.
Und ich muss ihm recht geben: Bei einem sehr großen Teil der Entwürfe habe ich so meine Zweifel daran, dass sie von grundauf selbst erstellt wurden. Letztlich ist das Logitechs Problem, aber es auch unschön fürs Forum, dass der Entwurfthread derart mit Spam geflutet wird, der als Gewinner gar nicht Frage kommt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. Januar 2011)

was ich für viel bedenklicher halte: dass sich hier einfach JEDER kurzerhand im forum anmelden kann, um am wettbewerb teilzunehmen.
braucht ja einfach nur ein designer von der idee hören und mal schnell die 1000euro abgreifen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

Und was spräche da jetzt dagegen?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. Januar 2011)

naja, wenn hier gestandene designer mit x jahren studium und berufserfahrung mitmachen können, stehen die chancen für den rest - also die normalen forum-user - ziemlich schlecht... 
davon abgesehen, dass sie sowieso schon schlechter stehen, da insgesamt mehr leute mitmachen.

wenn sowieso schon designer im forum sind, ok, dann ist das eben so. da würde ich auch nichts gegen sagen. aber warum so eine aktion hier im forum durchführen, wenn dann doch das gesamte internet mitmachen kann? finde ich ein bisschen schade...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mir keine zu großen Gedanken machen, dass Profis, die sonst 10.000€ für so einen Auftrag berechnen würden, an einem 1000€ Gewinnspiel teilnehmen


----------



## Mr.Highway (17. Januar 2011)

Warum wurde keiner meiner entwürfe mit reingebracht in die 4 welle 
Macht mich traurig  so schlecht sehn die garnich aus


----------



## Slipknot79 (17. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde mir keine zu großen Gedanken machen, dass Profis, die sonst 10.000€ für so einen Auftrag berechnen würden, an einem 1000€ Gewinnspiel teilnehmen




Also gewinnt bei so nem Gewinnspiel in erster Linie die Firma.


----------



## Chrismettal (17. Januar 2011)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Also gewinnt bei so nem Gewinnspiel in erster Linie die Firma.


Allerdings fändest du es doch auch toll wenn dein entwurf als limited gedruckt wird ? plus die ganzen andren "geschenke" ?  alle gewinnen dadurch, uns macht es spass, der gewinner bekommt das privileg sein design 100 mal in der welt limitiert zu wissen und logitech hat nen neuen aufmacher für ne limited maus ohne designerkosten  und alle sind glücklich ^^


----------



## mramnesie (17. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde mir keine zu großen Gedanken machen, dass Profis, die sonst 10.000€ für so einen Auftrag berechnen würden, an einem 1000€ Gewinnspiel teilnehmen



...das wüsste ich aber....



Mr.Highway schrieb:


> Warum wurde keiner meiner entwürfe mit reingebracht in die 4 welle
> Macht mich traurig  so schlecht sehn die garnich aus



...was für eine "4. Welle"?

Naja, eigentlich ist es ja "doof" sich über die Entwicklung dieses Gewinnspieles hier zu ärgern. Die Regeln waren von Beginn an :fast: jedem der lesen kann klar und die Entwicklung - wenn man mal ehrlich ist -  abzusehen. Nirgends stand, dass man nur vollkommen eigene Kreationen erzeugen muss. Nun noch die Regeln zu ändern wäre auch nicht gut.

Unter diesen Voraussetzungen muss jeder wissen warum er teilnimmt oder ob er es überhaupt tut. Ich finde es eigentlich auch "unverschämt" denen gegen über die sich echt Mühe machen, unerlaubte Vorlagen zu verwenden - nur weil man die Regeln nicht richtig gelesen hat oder einfach einen m.E. schwachen Beitrag abzuliefern, oder einen der schon 50-mal gebracht wurde (...z.b. knöcherne Hand, Carbon-Muster - oder gebt mal "Handabdruck" und "blutige Hand" bei Bildersuche in google ein..usw...). Ich meine da haben die Leute einfach nicht mal durchgeschaut was schon da ist und einfach halt "..hier mal mein Entwurf...".Auch sehr "lustig" finde ich wenn einer fünf gleiche Entwürfe mit verschiedenen Farbvariationen bringt - was soll das? Was viele m.E. auch nicht beachten, ist das mögliche Gesamtbild am Ende - also z.B. finde ich geht "weiss" meistens überhaupt nicht - sieht m.E. als Gesamtergebnis meistens kacke aus. Auch macht es m.E. wenig Sinn bereits Spiegelungen oder Schatten oder Verläufe anzubringen, weil das ja nachher auf der Maus ganz anders rauskommt...

Aber eigentlich habe ich schon viel zu viel geschrieben - das wollte ich gar nicht, weil ich eigentlich auch die Diskussion hier nun müßig finde. Ich denke es wird in jedem Fall ein guter Entwurf gewinnen und ich kann hinterher in jedem Fall sagen ich hatte viel Spass damit - ich habe hier bestimmt schon 10 weitere Entwürfe - die m.E. nicht Konkurrenzfähig sind  - 

...oh man soviel getippt


----------



## Mr.Highway (18. Januar 2011)

Die "4" Welle an post´s fertiger "vorschau" mäusen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (18. Januar 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich habe ich schon viel zu viel geschrieben



in der tat.



			
				Slipknot79 schrieb:
			
		

> Also gewinnt bei so nem Gewinnspiel in erster Linie die Firma.


ist doch klar. spricht ja aber auch nichts dagegen, oder?


----------



## Locuza (18. Januar 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> naja, wenn hier gestandene designer mit x jahren studium und berufserfahrung mitmachen können, stehen die chancen für den rest - also die normalen forum-user - ziemlich schlecht...


Das habe ich befürchtet, aber Gott sei dank hat sich bisher kein Designer angemeldet   Ich denke das bleibt auch so. 


Mr.Highway schrieb:


> Warum wurde keiner meiner entwürfe mit reingebracht in die 4 welle
> Macht mich traurig  so schlecht sehn die garnich aus


Das muss dich nicht traurig machen 
Sie wählen nur zufällig irgendwelche Einsendungen aus. Egal ob gut oder schlecht. Niemand weiß wie das mit dem Wählen am Ende gelöst werden wird, aber ich denke du hast deswegen sicherlich keine schlechteren Chancen.


mramnesie schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich habe ich schon viel zu viel geschrieben - das wollte ich gar nicht, [...]


 Das finde ich ganz und gar nicht 
 Ich lese sehr gern ausführliche Meinungen.

Ich weiß bloß nicht, ob ich deinen Beitrag vollkommen verstanden habe, denn der ließt sich bisschen rätzelhaft.  

Meinst du jetzt es ist jetzt etwas unfair Entwürfe zu löschen, wo sich Leute Mühe gegeben haben, allerdings mit Geschütztem-Material?

In diesem Fall wäre das einfach selbstverständlich gewesen sie zu löschen. Was scheinbar nicht selbstverständlich für viele Andere ist.  
 Auf das Copyright sollte man doch bitte achten. Meiner Meinung nach gehen zu viele Mensche durch die Welt mit, wer weiß das schon, wer merkt das schon, wayne?

Das mit dem Urheberrecht sollte man einfach wissen. Es ist dämlich zu sagen, steht ja nirgends ausdrücklich. Das ist ein Thema wo man sich vergewissern sollte.
 Wenn ein Wettbewerb stattfindet und es darum geht zur Ziellinie zu rennen, muss wohl nirgends ausdrücklich stehen, dass man kein Bein stellen darf? So ähnlich verhält es sich hier, es sollte einfach für die Masse klar sein das jede erstellte Grafik automatisch ein Copyright trägt. 

Man muss keine vollkommen eigene Kreationen erschaffen, aber man muss entweder mit  Copyright freiem Material arbeiten oder die Erlaubnis der Künstler holen.  
 Und das darf bei vielen bezweifelt werden.  

99% waren von Buttermilch einfach nur eine Extreme, um das Problem deutlicher zu machen. Das es keine 99% sind, ist doch klar, aber die Zahl ist dennoch hoch.


----------



## Sushi_moto (18. Januar 2011)

An alle zusammen ein echt fettes Lob, habt da echt schöne teile gezaubert
Und der ganze spaß hat ja erst angefangen  freu mich schon auf weitere schöne designs von euch ^^


----------



## Lyr1x (18. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt auch schon einige Entwürfe gemacht, doch das mit dem Uploaden mache ich erst kurz vor Schluss, denn ich bin der Meinung man sollte die anderen Entwürfe erst dann sehen wenn der Einsendeschluss zuende ist, so entsteht kein (ich sag mal) "Ideenklau" 

Aber sonst sind echt schon ein paar Klasse Designs dabei 

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (18. Januar 2011)

@Invisible_XXI: ...netter Kommentar - Danke auch 

@Locuza: ...ja ich sehe es auch gerade - weil ich mit Parenthesen arbeite. Das macht die Sache schwer verständlich - ich gelobe Besserung. Was ich meine ist, dass manche einfach einen Entwurf reinknallen, geschützte Motive/Vorlagen verwenden und zum Einen den Thread damit unnötig  "zumüllen", zum Anderen u.U. damit zunächst durchkommen - das finde ich eben etwas doof, auch hinsichtlich des möglichen Auswahlverfahrens - das nur zur Erklärung - damit soll es nun aber genug sein (diese Floskel nur für Leute, welche mich gerne unnötig zitieren wollen )..

..btw. habe die 4. Welle gefunden , schön zu sehen wie es aussehen könnte - und von mir ist sogar auch was bei , wobei ich auch denke das es Zufall ist - also keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## Sushi_moto (18. Januar 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage. 
Wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn von einer Person 2 designs auf platz 3 und 4 wären??
Bekommt er dann für beide plätze was oder bekommt er den preis nur einmal


----------



## Börga (18. Januar 2011)

Sushi_moto schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage.
> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn von einer Person 2 designs auf platz 3 und 4 wären??
> Bekommt er dann für beide plätze was oder bekommt er den preis nur einmal


Und/Oder würde man die Personen einzeln positionieren, dass es 25 "Gewinner" gibt?
Also zB. eine Person hat 2 gute Werke und beide Positionieren sich unter die Top 25, dann würde es doch weniger als 25. Gewinner geben oder nicht?


----------



## Lyr1x (19. Januar 2011)

Börga schrieb:


> Und/Oder würde man die Personen einzeln positionieren, dass es 25 "Gewinner" gibt?
> Also zB. eine Person hat 2 gute Werke und beide Positionieren sich unter die Top 25, dann würde es doch weniger als 25. Gewinner geben oder nicht?


 
du meinst also es werden die Gewinner nicht nach Designs sondern nach Namen aufgelistet...  und somit gibt es dann 25, mhh bisschen seltsam.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Januar 2011)

wäre ja auch bisschen seltsam, wenn einer mit 10 designs in die top25 kommt und dann 10 tastaturen/headsets bekäme


----------



## Sushi_moto (19. Januar 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> wäre ja auch bisschen seltsam, wenn einer mit 10 designs in die top25 kommt und dann 10 tastaturen/headsets bekäme


Genau das frag ich mich auch naja der gewinner würde sich freuen ^^


----------



## Valkyre (19. Januar 2011)

mit welcchen programm kann man die bilder auf die maus machen?


----------



## reisball (19. Januar 2011)

Gimp, Photoshop usw.  
Musst mal den Thread durchschauen, dieses Thema gabs schon ein paar mal.


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Januar 2011)

Valkyre schrieb:


> mit welcchen programm kann man die bilder auf die maus machen?



Warum fragt das eigentlich jeder ? 
1. schaut euch den Thread durch 
und 2. glaube ich eigentlich weniger das es sich sehr lohnt wenn man keine ahnung von den programmen hat dann ordentliche ergebnisse zu erzielen  aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Januar 2011)

Coole Nummer... Da spiele ich doch auch mal ne Runde mit


----------



## Lyr1x (20. Januar 2011)

Um auf das Thema mit der Vorauswahl zurückzukommen,
mittlerweile finde ich es echt nötig so etwas durchzuführen, jetzt sind es schon fast 170 Entwürfe und wir haben noch nicht einmal die Hälfte des Wettbewerbs erreicht, wer will denn bitte rund 350 Entwürfe am Ende durchklicken und abstimmen, welcher ihm am besten gefällt. Unmögliches Ding...

Bitte um Antwort eines Mods/Zuständigen :O

mfg


----------



## HAWX (20. Januar 2011)

Wo kann man denn eigentlich abstimmen für ein Design?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Januar 2011)

*facepalm* ließt denn eigentlich niemand den ersten post?! mal gespannt wie oft die frage noch kommt...


----------



## reisball (20. Januar 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Um auf das Thema mit der Vorauswahl zurückzukommen,
> mittlerweile finde ich es echt nötig so etwas durchzuführen, jetzt sind es schon fast 170 Entwürfe und wir haben noch nicht einmal die Hälfte des Wettbewerbs erreicht, wer will denn bitte rund 350 Entwürfe am Ende durchklicken und abstimmen, welcher ihm am besten gefällt. Unmögliches Ding...
> 
> Bitte um Antwort eines Mods/Zuständigen :O
> ...



Hmm weiß gar nicht wie du darauf kommst, es sind schon über 1100 Entwürfte von mehr als 200 Leuten.

Hier sollte wirklich mal ein bischen Ruhe einkehren. 
Die Mods werden sich schon um alles kümmern.


----------



## seikai (20. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Nur die Maske wird geändert.



sehe ich das richtig, das damit die austauschbare griffschale gemeint ist?
Damit wären Designs, deren Focus auf den Tasten liegt hinfällig, oder?

mfg


----------



## Locuza (20. Januar 2011)

seikai schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, das damit die austauschbare griffschale gemeint ist?
> Damit wären Designs, deren Focus auf den Tasten liegt hinfällig, oder?
> 
> mfg


Nein, damit ist die Maske gemeint, die man sich runterladen darf. Man gestaltet die Oberfläche, nicht die restlichen Sachen, wie Farbe des Kunststoffes oder Griffschale.


----------



## seikai (20. Januar 2011)

ok. 
Da habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden. 

Ödit:
Ich hab mir gerade mal die "Designs" angeschaut.... ein paar nette sind dabei.

Aber hätte man nicht gleich in den Regeln:
"ALLE wallpaper sind nicht erlaubt" reinschreiben sollen.????


----------



## Locuza (21. Januar 2011)

seikai schrieb:


> ok.
> Ödit:
> Ich hab mir gerade mal die "Designs" angeschaut.... ein paar nette sind dabei.
> 
> ...


Bist du des Wahnsinns?! 

Dann wären wir ja nie über 2 Seiten hinaus gekommen  
 Vielleicht hätte es ein Verweis, auf eine schöne Copyright Seite, auch getan.

Es sollte vor der Wahl am besten geputzt werden, sonst können sich die Stimmen überhaupt gar nicht  vernünftig konzentrieren.


----------



## seikai (21. Januar 2011)

naja eigentlich ist es ja klar genug definiert....

*... urheberrechtlich geschützte Motive!!! *

irgendwie scheinen einige das *Beispielsweise* vor *Wallpaper von Spielen* zu überlesen


----------



## Lyr1x (21. Januar 2011)

Jo sehe das genauso, mind. 50 % sind wallpaper/Bilder etc. die einfach nur in die Maske geladen wurden 

am Wochenende werde ich ma meine Designs hochladen...


----------



## Stillfreemc (21. Januar 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> ....doch das mit dem Uploaden mache ich erst kurz vor Schluss, denn ich bin der Meinung man sollte die anderen Entwürfe erst dann sehen wenn der Einsendeschluss zuende ist, so entsteht kein (ich sag mal) "Ideenklau"



Schisser  

Kannst aber eh nicht verhindern, siehe meine entwürfe.



Lyr1x schrieb:


> ....am Wochenende werde ich ma meine Designs hochladen...



Dann weiss ich ja schon wo ich am montag ein paar neue ideen herbekomme


----------



## mramnesie (22. Januar 2011)

@Lyr1x - und deswegen machst Du so ein "Tam-Tam".... ne im ernst, die Sache mit dem Blatt hab ich auch hier aber deine Version gefällt mir besser 

btw. wir sollten nun nicht länger über die Quarknasen mit ihren billigen Wallpaper-Entwürfen reden - sondern uns gegenseitig die Eier schaukeln und erklären wir toll wir unsere Entwürfe finden


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Januar 2011)

naja gut das war ja auchn bissl spaß 

was meinst warum ich sie auch jetzt schon hochgeladen habe, muss ja platz für neue maus-designs schaffen


----------



## Tracy (22. Januar 2011)

@Lyr1x
jo so kann man den Thread auch voll spammen, wenn Du jedes Mal den Entwurf zwei mal bringst, vorher nachher Effekt. Wenn das jeder machen würde, hatten wir bei den Entwürfen jetzt schon über 2000 Bilder-Uploads.


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Januar 2011)

Ja Hey, Ich denke ein Design/Entwurf erst richtig bewerten zu können, muss man das ganze erstmal auf einer Maus sehn. Deßhalb auch eine kleine Vorschau


----------



## Tracy (22. Januar 2011)

jo Du denkst aber ziemlich Ich bezogen, wie schon geschrieben dann hätten wir schon über 2000 Bilder-Uploads, fast 60 Seiten und noch weniger Überblick wenn das jeder machen würde 



> Bitte postet jeden Entwurf nur einmal. Neue Entwürfe könnt ihr per "Ändern"-Button bei euren vorherigen Posts einfügen oder in einem neuen Post hochladen - beides ist gültig. Wichtig ist nur, dass jeder Entwurf nur einmal hochgeladen wurde. Wir behalten uns vor, Entwürfe, die mehrmals hochgeladen wurden zu löschen.


----------



## mramnesie (22. Januar 2011)

...ich finde auch, das man das lassen sollte, weil das ja aus besagtem Grund nciht jeder macht und das "aufhüpschen" finde ich persönlich  "unfair"...


----------



## Stillfreemc (22. Januar 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> @Lyr1x - und deswegen machst Du so ein "Tam-Tam"....



AMEN 

und ausserdem ist die "ROST" version sowieso von mir abgeschaut.
So viel zum thema "Ideenklau"  

Greetz Stillfreemc


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Januar 2011)

Okay okay chillt, ich baus dann eben nicht mehr in die Maus ein :O

das mit dem Rost hab ich mir selbst überlegt genauso wie all die anderen, ob dus mir glaubst oder nicht^^

btw kommen wir nun zurück zum eigentlichen Sinn des Themas, den Regeln


----------



## Locuza (22. Januar 2011)

@ All
Ich finde Lyr1x hat gar nicht so übertrieben. Wenn man jetzt sein Entwurf postet, kaum auszudenken was die Menschen mit ihren skrupellosen Copy&Paste Skills damit machen würden  

Ich denke PCGH wird am Ende sowieso eine Galerie erstellen, wo jeder Entwurf  schon auf die Maus übertragen wird. Deshalb don't worry 

Und zum Thema Ideenklau. Das mit dem Rost sieht für mich nicht wie Ideenklau aus, überhaupt nicht.

Man kann ja auch nicht zu jedem sagen, hey du hast ne Hand drauf ! Plagiat! Hey du hast ne Metall Textur drauf, boah Ideenklau. Ich hatte viele Ideen und manche meiner Ideen sehe ich schon von einigen verwirklicht 

Manche habe ich schon gemacht und ich kann mir vorstellen das auch einige sagen werden, mimimimimimi hast du mir voll abgekupfert. Wobei Dinge wie Hände oder Texturen einfach naheliegend sind.

@ Stillfreemc  
  Einer meiner ersten Ideen war eine Clock-Maus zu erstellen. So ein Uhrenwerk aus Zahnrädern und einer Uhr in der Mitte. Jetzt rate mal was für ein Entwurf von dir da so ähnlich aussehen könnte 

Zum guten Schluss bin ich auch richtig glücklich über gute Konkurrenz 
Jetzt hat man auch eine Auswahl für wen man stimmen kann.  
 Bei mir bekommt die geleistete Arbeit die meisten Punkte 
 Und ich sehe ganz genau was viel Zeit kostet und was gar nicht. Da kann mich niemand verarschen, auch nicht mit umgefärbten Texturen oder Ebenenstilen auf irgendeiner Grafi.


----------



## mramnesie (22. Januar 2011)

...also ich für meinen Teil hab ja nur nen Witz gemacht (...tam-tam...) - wollte das nur nochmals klarstellen - hat wohl nicht jeder verstanden  Ich finde die Entwürfevon Lyr1x ja auch echt gut



Locuza schrieb:


> Zum guten Schluss bin ich auch richtig glücklich über gute Konkurrenz



..keine Urache 

Aber wollten oder sollten wir uns nicht gegenseitig die Eier schaukeln?

Mal was grundsätzliches, ich finde ein Entwurf für diesen Contest ist dann gut, wenn er originell ist und einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert hat, sprich ich weiss das ich diesen Entwurf nur einmal gesehen habe. Am schönsten ist es dann, wenn das Motiv 100% von einem selber ist - sprich auch das Bild z.B.. Da gibt es eben -denke ich- 1000de, die das nicht erfüllen. Wie bereits erwähnt, ich habe bestimmt noch einen Sack voller Ideen und auch ein paar Entwürfe hier, aber entweder ist es zu langweilig oder unoriginell, oder wer anders hatte eine gleiche oder ähnliche Idee - dann verzichte ich halt auf mein Release...


----------



## Stillfreemc (23. Januar 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Ideenklau. Das mit dem Rost sieht für mich nicht wie Ideenklau aus, überhaupt nicht.



Meine Beiträge waren wie die vom "herrn gedächtnisverlust" nicht ernst gemeint und sind deshalb mit vorsicht zu genießen.
_(Sorry @ Lyr1x wenns nicht so rübergekommen ist )_

Ich wollte ihm damit nur verdeutlichen wie sinnlos seine ängste sind, das jemand seine ideen klaut und vielleicht sogar besser umsetzt als er und ihm dann die schow stiehlt.
Und das er ja auch irgendwas macht was ein anderer so oder so ähnlich auch hat.



Locuza schrieb:


> @ Stillfreemc
> Einer meiner ersten Ideen war eine Clock-Maus zu erstellen. So ein Uhrenwerk aus Zahnrädern und einer Uhr in der Mitte. Jetzt rate mal was für ein Entwurf von dir da so ähnlich aussehen könnte



Mach mal bitte, das mit den "Kills Per Minute" war eigentlich eine notlösung weil mir nichts besseres eingefallen ist was eine maus "zählen" könnte. 

Ich schick dir auch das .psd von meiner steampunk version hat ca 55  ebenen.

Wäre interresant was jemand anderes daraus macht.

Greetz Stillfreemc


----------



## Schmiddy (23. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage:
Wann gilt ein Bild als urheberrechtlich geschützt?
Denn ich hab mir mal die Entwürfe durchgesehen und etliche Bilder gefunden, die nur aus dem Internet stammen können, wie etwa Aufnahmen von Galaxien der Nasa, Spaceshuttels, Totenköpfe etc. Sachen halt die man nicht grad ma eben vor die Linse der eigenen Kamera bekommt, oder einfach Motive, die ich direkt im Internet gefunden hab beim vergleichen.
Heist das, dass man ein Bild aus dem Internet verwenden darf, wenn kein ausdrückliches Verbot das Autors vorliegt, oder wie hab ich das zu sehen? 
Weil das macht es doch erheblich schwerer, wenn man gänzllich auf Motive (wie ich bisher) aus dem Internet verzichtet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2011)

Das Urheberrecht greift, sobald etwas erstellt wurde (afaik "das einen künstlerischen Anspruch" oder so ähnlich bietet. D.h. deine Forumsposts sind vermutlich nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt, aber sobald du in einem Forum z.B. eine Kurzgeschichte postest, ist die geschützt - in den meisten Foren hast du aber zeitgleich zugestimmt, die Rechte an den Betreiber zu übertragen  )

Bilder aus dem Internet lassen sich somit nur verwenden, wenn der Nutzer die Verwendung ausdrücklich gestattet. Bei z.B. Nasa-Aufnahmen sollte das durchgängig der Fall sein, auch die meisten Bilder, die du z.B. bei Wikimedia findest, haben über GNU oder ähnliches eine öffentliche Lizenz (aber nicht immer für kommerzielle Anwendungen - da müsste Logitech dann also trotzdem Rücksprache halten). Wenn jemand auf die Idee kommt, z.B. Playboy-Bilder zu verwenden (oder alternativ irgend ein anderes Magazin, das in erster Linie vom Verkauf von Bildern lebt), dann kann ganz schnell eine Klage folgen.


----------



## GTA 3 (23. Januar 2011)

Gibt es diese Woche diesmal keine Welle 5 ?!


----------



## mramnesie (23. Januar 2011)

WAS?!" der Playboy lebt von Bildern - thx. für den Hinweis...oh ich schreibs lieber gleich - solln Spass sein 

Aber nach der Definition fliegen alle Wallpapers gleich raus - oder? Weil das wären dann tatsächlich gleich nen Haufen Bilder...


----------



## Owly-K (23. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei z.B. Nasa-Aufnahmen sollte das durchgängig der Fall sein, auch die meisten Bilder, die du z.B. bei Wikimedia findest, haben über GNU oder ähnliches eine öffentliche Lizenz (aber nicht immer für kommerzielle Anwendungen - da müsste Logitech dann also trotzdem Rücksprache halten). Wenn jemand auf die Idee kommt, z.B. Playboy-Bilder zu verwenden (oder alternativ irgend ein anderes Magazin, das in erster Linie vom Verkauf von Bildern lebt), dann kann ganz schnell eine Klage folgen.


<klugscheiß>NASA-Bilder sind in den USA (wie alle Werke staatlicher Institutionen) Public Domain, was in Deutschland als uneingeschränktes Nutzungsrecht angesehen werden _kann_ - aber nicht _muss_. Die Lizenzen der Wikimedia-Projekte stellen meist eingeschränkte Nutzungsrechte zur Verfügung, und die Lizenzbestimmungen der GNU- und CC-by-Lizenzen dürften bei einer Verwendung der Werke auf einer Maus schwer umzusetzen sein.

Was mir noch am Herzen liegt: Urheberrecht, Nutzungsrechte und auch Markenrecht sind 3 verschiedene Geschichten, die man nicht in einen Topf werfen sollte. Einige der geposteten Motive enthalten geschützte Bildmarken, was ich persönlich als höchst leichtsinnig empfinde.</klugscheiß>

Dieser Beitrag ist keine Rechtsdienstleistung (RDG §2 Absatz (3) 5.)


----------



## Marfinator (23. Januar 2011)

Hier nochmal die Nutzungsbedingungen für die NASA-Bilder:
Terms and Conditions


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Januar 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> Aber nach der Definition fliegen alle Wallpapers gleich raus - oder? Weil das wären dann tatsächlich gleich nen Haufen Bilder...



nicht alle, aber schätzungsweise sehr, sehr viele. 
vielleicht muss man dann beim einen oder anderen nachfragen, wo er die verwendeten bilder genau her hat, um überprüfen zu können, ob sie freigegeben sind.


----------



## new-brand (24. Januar 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> nicht alle, aber schätzungsweise sehr, sehr viele.
> vielleicht muss man dann beim einen oder anderen nachfragen, wo er die verwendeten bilder genau her hat, um überprüfen zu können, ob sie freigegeben sind.



 Auch ein heikles Thema ist das verwenden von RF (lizenzfreien) Bildern.
  Bei fast allen Bildagenturen muss man z.B. für eine Commercial Use License richtig zahlen. Mit einer RF Lizenz ist es da nicht getan, diese bezieht sich unter anderem nicht auf Merchandising Artikel (T-Shirts, Mousepads, etc. …).
IMO


----------



## peppnick (24. Januar 2011)

> Bei mir bekommt die geleistete Arbeit die meisten Punkte
> Und ich sehe ganz genau was viel Zeit kostet und was gar nicht. Da kann  mich niemand verarschen, auch nicht mit umgefärbten Texturen oder  Ebenenstilen auf irgendeiner Grafi.


Man muss es so Sehen, nicht die Arbeit sonder die Idee ist entscheidend.
man kann eine Idee mit wenig Arbeit haben oder eine mit viel Arbeit.

Man sollte eine Idee habe wo man sicher die 100 Mäuse Verkaufen kann, wie z.B. die von @Zaubär.
simpel aber doch gut gelungen ich denke das sich die Maus gut verkaufen lässt.


----------



## shiv (24. Januar 2011)

peppnick schrieb:


> Man sollte eine Idee habe wo man sicher die 100 Mäuse Verkaufen kann, wie z.B. die von @Zaubär.
> simpel aber doch gut gelungen ich denke das sich die Maus gut verkaufen lässt.



Tja Zaubär hat den vorteil genutzt, die masken gleich auf eine Maus zu projizieren. Leider reichen hier meine Photoshop-Künste dafür nicht aus. Die entwürfe sind aber natürlich schön; fast so gut wie meine


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> Aber nach der Definition fliegen alle Wallpapers gleich raus - oder? Weil das wären dann tatsächlich gleich nen Haufen Bilder...



Imho ist das der Fall, ja.




Owly-K schrieb:


> <klugscheiß>NASA-Bilder sind in den USA (wie alle Werke staatlicher Institutionen) Public Domain, was in Deutschland als uneingeschränktes Nutzungsrecht angesehen werden _kann_ - aber nicht _muss_.



Die Lizenz ist ein bißchen genauer ausformuliert und sollte so auch in Deutschland anwendbar sein.



> Die Lizenzen der Wikimedia-Projekte stellen meist eingeschränkte Nutzungsrechte zur Verfügung, und die Lizenzbestimmungen der GNU- und CC-by-Lizenzen dürften bei einer Verwendung der Werke auf einer Maus schwer umzusetzen sein.



GNU verbietet afaik keine kommerzielle Nutzung.


Was mir ab gerade so auffällt:
Unabhängig von der Lizenz verbieten die Teilnahmebedingungen urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material als Grundlage. Selbst Bilder für die der Urheber eine öffentliche Lizenz anbietet, sind aber weiterhin geschützt. So gesehen sollte 99% der Vorschläge gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen verstoßen.




> Was mir noch am Herzen liegt: Urheberrecht, Nutzungsrechte und auch Markenrecht sind 3 verschiedene Geschichten, die man nicht in einen Topf werfen sollte. Einige der geposteten Motive enthalten geschützte Bildmarken, was ich persönlich als höchst leichtsinnig empfinde.



Da muss Logitech selbst dran. Die meisten verwendeten Marken könnten für Computerperipherie gar nicht eingetragen sein.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Januar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> Tja Zaubär hat den vorteil genutzt, die masken gleich auf eine Maus zu projizieren. Leider reichen hier meine Photoshop-Künste dafür nicht aus.



ich beobachte auch schon seit einer weile, dass manche teilnehmer  vorschau"-bilder posten. ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich davon halten soll - einerseits ist das ja im prinzip keine große nummer; andererseits sieht das natürlich klar besser aus als die maske alleine. mit den vorschaubildern zieht man also leichter die stimmen auf seine seite... unfair für die leute, die das nicht so erstellen können, oder was meint ihr? sollte man die vorschau-bilder entfernen, um für chancengleichheit zu sorgen?
klar, letztenendes werden die masken alle auf die mäuse gelegt, aber so würde verhindert, dass schon im vorfeld stimmen gesammelt werden.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. Januar 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ich beobachte auch schon seit einer weile, dass manche teilnehmer  vorschau"-bilder posten. ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich davon halten soll - einerseits ist das ja im prinzip keine große nummer; andererseits sieht das natürlich klar besser aus als die maske alleine. mit den vorschaubildern zieht man also leichter die stimmen auf seine seite... unfair für die leute, die das nicht so erstellen können, oder was meint ihr? sollte man die vorschau-bilder entfernen, um für chancengleichheit zu sorgen?
> klar, letztenendes werden die mäuse alle auf die mäuse gelegt, aber so würde verhindert, dass schon im vorfeld stimmen gesammelt werden.



Wieso sollte man die Vorschaubilder entfernen? 
So sieht man Goldeffekte (gerendert) und anderes die man in der Maske nicht sehen kann. Man sollte dies doch "fakultativ" beigeben dürfen. Bringt ja auch nichts wenn die Maus in 2d Toll und in der Realität dann kacke aussieht. MMn haben alle die gleichen Chancen - es geht nun mal um das Können. Wenn ein Profi-Architekt ein Hammer Haus entwirft ist es auch nicht unfair wenn der willy nur einen Raum zeichnen kann. Ist dann ja Willy's Problem oder?
Ausserdem sieht man vielzuviele Bilder die einfach ein Wallpaper in die Maske einfügen und bisschen verzerren, dass kann nun wirklich jeder!

Ich bin eher dafür, dass man alle Eigenkompositionen stehen lässt und die faulen Eier a la Copy Paste rausschmeisst - die werden von Logitech NIEEmals abgedruckt! Der Arbeitsaufwand ist da auch ein grosser Unterschied (einfach bild kopieren, maske , fertig)  und sorry - man sieht es sofort wer es einigermassen drauf hat und wer nicht. Ich habe auch ein Beispiel von mir gepostet, ist auch nicht der Hammer, aber ich hab wenigstens nicht nur ein Bild reinkopiert.




Gruss


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Januar 2011)

es hätten alle die gleichen chancen, würden sie gleichartiges posten.
der eine postet mit preview, der nächste ohne. ist das chancengleichheit?

dein beispiel ist so auch nicht ganz korrekt:
wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass dein architekt und der willy beide sehr gute häuser entworfen haben, wäre es schon unfair, wenn der profi-architekt das haus dann in einem design-hochglanz-katalog vorstellt, der willy aber nur die selbstgezeichneten skizzen anzubieten hat


----------



## Locuza (25. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> Was mir ab gerade so auffällt:
> Unabhängig von der Lizenz verbieten die Teilnahmebedingungen urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material als Grundlage. Selbst Bilder für die der Urheber eine öffentliche Lizenz anbietet, sind aber weiterhin geschützt. So gesehen sollte 99% der Vorschläge gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen verstoßen.



Ich finde es sollte ein Redakteur endlich mal für Aufklärung etc. sorgen  
Was heißt hier Grundlage? Ein Bild als Hintergrund verwenden und dann darauf etwas malen oder es mit anderen Sachen total zu vermixen ?
In wie fern ist alles verboten, was geschützt ist, aber abgesegnet wurde?


Zum Thema Preview.
Vornherein Stimmen sammeln? Ich denke die Abstimmung wird wohl mehr als 2 Tage dauern und am Ende kann man sich ja wieder die ganze Galerie angucken. Muss ja nicht heißen das sich der Entwurf dann immer noch eingebrannt hat.

Ich würde aufgrund der Übersicht und meiner Meinung, Preview Versionen sowieso als überflüssig betrachten. Macht den Thread unnötig voll, Entwürfe kommen 3 mal vor und am Ende kommt wohl eh jeder Entwurf auf die Maske drauf.  
 Vom demher delete?


----------



## Stillfreemc (25. Januar 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> es hätten alle die gleichen chancen, würden sie gleichartiges posten.
> der eine postet mit preview, der nächste ohne. ist das chancengleichheit?



Für mich selbst habe ich auch alle meine entwürfe mit preview getestet
um mir einen eindruck zu verschaffen wie es im endeffekt wirkt,
poste sie aber aus den genannten gründen nicht.


----------



## shiv (25. Januar 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> es hätten alle die gleichen chancen, würden sie gleichartiges posten.
> der eine postet mit preview, der nächste ohne. ist das chancengleichheit?
> 
> dein beispiel ist so auch nicht ganz korrekt:
> wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass dein architekt und der willy beide sehr gute häuser entworfen haben, wäre es schon unfair, wenn der profi-architekt das haus dann in einem design-hochglanz-katalog vorstellt, der willy aber nur die selbstgezeichneten skizzen anzubieten hat




Kann dir da nur zu stimmen. Endweder es müsste allen die Möglichkeit geboten werden (Tutorial) eine Preview zu erstellen oder es dürfte keiner damit ankommen. Erst recht da die TOP 25 ja per Abstimmung ermittelt werden. Das mit dem Modell ist gutes Beispiel. Wenn ein Top-Architekt ein Wettbewerb gewinnt, weil er ein Modell gebaut hat, dieses aber schäbig ist und der 0815 ein Entwurf einsendet der ÜBER ist, jedoch nich beachtet wird, ist das meiner Meinung  nach kein fairer Wettbewerb!!


----------



## Owly-K (25. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Lizenz ist ein bißchen genauer ausformuliert und sollte so auch in Deutschland anwendbar sein.


Richtig, _sollte_. Rechtssicherheit gibt es keine.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> GNU verbietet afaik keine kommerzielle Nutzung.


Ebenso richtig. Ich hab auch nicht geschrieben, das es so wäre.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da muss Logitech selbst dran. Die meisten  verwendeten Marken könnten für Computerperipherie gar nicht eingetragen  sein.


Die meisten sicher nicht, aber es wäre nicht der erste Streit um eine Marke bei einer Verwendung außerhalb der eingetragenen Klassen. Und ob die neuen NVidia-Claws nicht doch eine eingetragene Bildmarke für Peripherie sind, weiß ich gerade nicht und ich mag nicht suchen. Die alten waren es auf jeden Fall. Warum dieses Beispiel? Weil sie auf einem der hochgeladenen Mausdesigns drauf sind  Klar, der Punisher-Schädel (auf 2 Designs) ist nicht für Peripherie eingetragen, aber wenn ich Marvel wäre, würde ich keinen Versuch unterlassen, an der Maus mit zu verdienen. Nur 2 Beispiele von mehreren.
Egal wie, es wurde urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material verwendet. Basta.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was mir ab gerade so auffällt:
> Unabhängig von der Lizenz verbieten die Teilnahmebedingungen urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material als Grundlage. Selbst Bilder für die der Urheber eine öffentliche Lizenz anbietet, sind aber weiterhin geschützt. So gesehen sollte 99% der Vorschläge gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen verstoßen.


 Da sind wir uns einig, und es scheint die wenigsten zu interessieren oder einfach den Horizont mancher Zeitgenossen zu übersteigen.


----------



## Equipaas (25. Januar 2011)

Ahoi! 

Ich hab mich jetzt mal dran gesetzt ... leider fehlt mir iwie das Logo von Logitech sowie die Schriftart ...

kann mir wer nen Link schicken, woher ich Logo (in .png o.ä. mit transparency) und Font herbekomme ? 

Greetz, Equipaas


----------



## shiv (25. Januar 2011)

Machs dir doch einfach selber  Am einfachsten einfach logitech jpg runterladen und es wähl es dann mit dem schnellauswahlwerkzeug aus. strg+c strg+v.


----------



## Wolf77 (25. Januar 2011)

Also: da mein beitrag gemeldet wurde hab ich die dämonen maus rausgenommen , (auf dem bild stand aber nix von diabloIII oder blizzard) und von dem mit der schlange den zeichner gefunden. Dem hab ich ne mail geschrieben aber ich glaube nicht dass er antworten wird weil in dem forum in dem er sie gepostet hat hat er glaube ich 5 posts seit 2005 den letzten 2008 oder so.
Wenn er nicht zurück schreibt und mir sagt ich dürfe sein bild nicht verwenden, darf ichs ja theoretisch verwenden oder


----------



## shiv (25. Januar 2011)

Wolf77 schrieb:


> Also: da mein beitrag gemeldet wurde hab ich die dämonen maus rausgenommen , (auf dem bild stand aber nix von diabloIII oder blizzard) und von dem mit der schlange den zeichner gefunden. Dem hab ich ne mail geschrieben aber ich glaube nicht dass er antworten wird weil in dem forum in dem er sie gepostet hat hat er glaube ich 5 posts seit 2005 den letzten 2008 oder so.
> Wenn er nicht zurück schreibt und mir sagt ich dürfe sein bild nicht verwenden, darf ichs ja theoretisch verwenden oder




Nein wenn er nicht zurück schreibt heißt das noch nicht, dass du die urheberrechte erworben hast!

Siehe Urheberrecht


----------



## Wolf77 (25. Januar 2011)

mist 
naja ich hoffe er schreibt zurück aber mich persönlich würds nicht jucken wenn ich in !CHILE! wohnen würde und jemand benutzt teile meines bildes für einen deutschen wettbewerb, ansonsten geh ich mit einem komplett eigenem design an den start


----------



## Marfinator (25. Januar 2011)

Hui, da kann ich mich aber bequem zurücklehnen, weil ich mich nicht mit den ganzen Copyrights etc. pp. rumschlagen muss


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Januar 2011)

Wolf77 schrieb:


> ...ansonsten geh ich mit einem komplett eigenem design an den start



DAS ist eigentlich sinn der ganzen veranstaltung!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Januar 2011)

Sorry, finde die Previews gut!

Gut klar kann das nicht Jeder, aber man sucht hier ja auch den Besten!

Glaube Logitech könnte auch selber noch ein Wallpaper hinter die Maske mit Paste' nd Copy einfügen.

Chancengleichheit heisst -> dem schlechtesten angepasst 
Soll ich jetzt auf die Strasse gehen und jedem Penner einen Computer kauen dass er im Wettbewerb mitmachen kann? Klar hat ein Industriedesigner bessere Chancen und kann die Maus auch 3D Visualisieren, dafür hab ich dann keine Maus die wie auf meinen Tisch gekotzt aussieht

Logitech ist eine Schweizer Firma, deren Namen für Qualität steht, die Drucken bestimmt keine MS-Paint Maus ab


----------



## Locuza (26. Januar 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Sorry, finde die Previews gut!
> 
> Gut klar kann das nicht Jeder, aber man sucht hier ja auch den Besten![...]


1. Es ist für uns, einer der einfachsten Dinge auf der Welt, einen Entwurf auf eine Maus zu bekommen.

2. Sind Previews super, aber nicht im Upload Thread.

Da werden nur Entwürfe hochgeladen. Eine Preview Version wird im März doch sowieso bei jedem folgen.
Ich bin ja einfach für einen schönen sauberen Wettbewerb, wo sich jeder an die Spielregeln hält, gegebenenfalls unbeantwortete Fragen geklärt werden und die Redakteure es einfach haben einen Entwurf nach dem anderen auf die Maus zu bringen.

Doch halt, es lesen so viele überhaupt gar nichts, Copyright zu 40% überall in irgendeinem Entwurf enthalten und durch Preview Versionen die total unnötig sind, müssen die Redakteure umsonst sich durch einige Seite mehr klicken. 

Ich meine Leute es dauert noch einen ganzen Monat bis man wählen darf. Oder habt ihr es so eilig?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Januar 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Sorry, finde die Previews gut!
> Gut klar kann das nicht Jeder, aber man sucht hier ja auch den Besten



mir gefallen die previews ja optisch auch sehr! (vor allem die, die die maske plastisch auf die maus gezogen haben, nicht wie in der bildergallerie der einfachheit halber einfach flächig) aber genau das ist doch das problem:
die mäuse mit preview werden schon vorzeitig besser empfunden, einfach weils mit preview deutlich besser und cooler aussieht. auch wenn jetzt der eine oder andere sagt, dass das kein großer effekt sein kann... es ist einer.

übrigens gehts hier darum, den besten masken-entwurf zu suchen/finden. nicht denjenigen, der am geschicktesten für seine maske wirbt! 

es wäre für mich ein leichtes so eine preview zu erstellen, aber aus gründen der fairness habe ich mich strikt an die regeln gehalten:

- kein copyright material (auch wenn bspw. crysis-elemente gut kämen)
- nur masken hochgeladen (keine previews)
- nur die nicht-weiße fläche bearbeitet
- original auflösung beibehalten
- alle meine bilder in einem einzigen post

kann doch nicht so schwer sein?! 


ich fände es gut, wenn jeder user noch mal die regeln ganz genau durchschaut und dann dementsprechend seine beiträge )optimaler weiße nur EIN beitrag) optimiert. diese aufgaben der pcgh redaktion oder logitech zuzumuten fände ich etwas unfair. die regeln stehen so von anfang an da und alle diejenigen, die sich jetzt nicht dran gehalten haben, verursachen unnötige arbeitsbelastung.


----------



## Lyr1x (26. Januar 2011)

Habe nun meine 2 Posts editiert und die Preview-Mäuse entfernt, 
Friede, Freude, alle sind glücklich


----------



## Locuza (26. Januar 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Habe nun meine 2 Posts editiert und die Preview-Mäuse entfernt,
> Friede, Freude, alle sind glücklich


Also das macht mich auf jeden Fall glücklicher  
Fragen habe ich aber dennoch irgendwie. Es ist ja unlauter Wettbewerb, wenn ich die Grafiken anderer Artisten verwende, wenn ich diese aber stark verändere und sowieso grünes Licht zur Verwendung habe, frage ich mich ob das irgendwie nicht auch gelten würde? Ansonsten sehe ich wenige Grafiker, die in der Lage wären ihre Texturen, Lichteffekte, Muster, Grafiken selbst zu erstellen und somit würden auch sicherlich 70% der Entwürfe weg fliegen. 
Ich habe jetzt nur ein Cover Art von demher stört mich das unwesentlich, aber so rein aus Interesse wäre ich gerne aufgeklärt darüber.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> Wenn ein Top-Architekt ein Wettbewerb gewinnt, weil er ein Modell gebaut hat, dieses aber schäbig ist und der 0815 ein Entwurf einsendet der ÜBER ist, jedoch nich beachtet wird, ist das meiner Meinung  nach kein fairer Wettbewerb!!



Also mal ehrlich: Wenn die Darstellungsform einen größeren Einfluss hat, als der Entwurf, dann ist die Jury = alle Abstimmenden einfach unfähig, oder?
Und die letzten 5-10% werden sowieso eine reine Geschmacksfrage sein.



Wolf77 schrieb:


> mist
> naja ich hoffe er schreibt zurück aber mich persönlich würds nicht jucken wenn ich in !CHILE! wohnen würde und jemand benutzt teile meines bildes für einen deutschen wettbewerb, ansonsten geh ich mit einem komplett eigenem design an den start



Das Problem in solchen Fällen sind manchmal gar nicht die Leute, bei denen ihr euch die Motive beschafft. Ein findiger Anwalt kauft dem vielleicht die Rechte für 100€ ab und verklagt Logitech auf Millionen. Oder online noch üblicher: Es war gar nicht die Originalquelle, sondern seinerseits jemand, der was im Web gefunden und nochmal online gestellt hat, ohne die Quelle anzugeben. Ich war auch ein bißchen überrascht, als ich nach über 5 Jahren mal die Originalquelle meines Avatars gefunden habe. (u.a. weil es eine gab und das Schild nicht gephotoshopt wurde  )


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. Januar 2011)

Schön, habe gerade gesehen, daß die meisten Previews weg sind. Farbvariationen kann ich verstehen, da ich mich z.T. auch nicht entscheiden kann; die Previews jedoch haben was von Vordrängeln. Das passiert auf dem Weg zur Vorauswahl doch eh, wie man an der neuen Welle, die gerade vorgestellt wird gut sehen kann. Also das Ganze nicht noch unübersichtlicher gestalten...
MfG...


----------



## Lyr1x (26. Januar 2011)

was mir bei der neuen "Welle" aufgefallen ist das z.B. meine Designs nicht dabei sind. habe meine ja am 22.1. hochgeladen und der Stand ist angeblich der 25.1. ??? :O


----------



## Chrismettal (26. Januar 2011)

Darf ich mal fragen was für Wellen hier gemeint sind ?   ich lade jetzt auch einen neuen entwurf hoch.. habe entlich meine testveriosn von cs5 begriffen


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. Januar 2011)

Nun ja, Vorauswahl mit ca. 220 Motiven aus der etwa 10fachen Menge ist halt Lotto. Allerdings ist dafür Vernon 2mal mit dem selben Motiv drin, insofern ich nicht komplett blind bin. Moderatoren sind wohl doch auch nur Menschen... Mfg

@chrismettal
Auf der PCGH-Seite mittlerweile Welle 4 der Vorstellung des Wettbewerbs.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2011)

Zumindest die Moderation als gesamtes ist nicht an der Abwicklung beteiligt.


----------



## Chrismettal (26. Januar 2011)

AHH danke, jketz weiss ich was mit wellen gemeint ist  ist mir nie aufgefallen, bin sogar mit 3 meiner entwürfe vertreten *_*

achja, Vinz1911 falls du mitliest, deine entwürfe sind ja mehr als nur urheberrechtlich geschützt :'D alles nur draufgezogene Crysis bilder, sehen nicht unbedingt schlecht aus aber da sie eh disqualifiziert werden lösch sie besser direkt um eine reine weste zu haben.. 
soll jetz nicht angreifent wirken, ich weise dich nur freundlich darauf hin


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube "karlsbader7" hat da das selbe Problem, glaube nicht das Terminator-Bild durchgeht.


----------



## shiv (26. Januar 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> was mir bei der neuen "Welle" aufgefallen ist das z.B. meine Designs nicht dabei sind. habe meine ja am 22.1. hochgeladen und der Stand ist angeblich der 25.1. ??? :O




es ist einfach so, dass die Entwürfe die unter die top25 kommen nicht in die vorschau kommen


----------



## 5t0ne (27. Januar 2011)

@mae1cum77
Dein PCGH-Entwurf ähnelt aber einwenig meier PCGH Variante, egal glaub sowieso nicht das eine Maske mit PCGH Entwurf ins Finale schaffen kann, hatte dies auch nur aus spaß gemacht. 

Normal sollte man am besten bis zum 28.2. warten mit seinen Entwürfen, weil es fällt schon auf, das einige bei anderen abkupfern, Ideen oder Techniken   assimilieren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Januar 2011)

Logitech kann auch selber nach Wallpaper googeln


----------



## shiv (27. Januar 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Logitech kann auch selber nach Wallpaper googeln



glaubt ihr wirklich, dass logitech keine designer hat um eine oberfläche zu gestalten?? Das ist eine reine Marketingstrategie. Jeder der eine Maus gestaltet beschäftigt sich intensiv mit der Marke Logitech. Die Preise sind somit die Werbekosten.

Aber ich finde die Aktion super


----------



## Lyr1x (27. Januar 2011)

um auf die Diskussion mit den Preview-Mäußen und der damit verbundenen unübersichtlichkeit des Threads mit all den Bildern zu kommen, ich finde die Zuständigen von PCGH sollten den Bilder-Thread mal entrümpeln und all die Entwürfe die auf einen Blick einen Copyright verstoß haben entfernen. 
Denn das machst das ganze auch nur unübersichtlich etc.

Danköö


----------



## shiv (27. Januar 2011)

*Edit by Moderator*

*Motive aus Filmen sind rechtlich geschützt und dürfen nicht verwendet werden. Bitte mal die Teilnahmebedingung durchlesen!*

*Außerdem bitte die original Pixel-Größe der Maske verwenden.*


----------



## Lyr1x (27. Januar 2011)

habe es schon gelesen.

Vielen Dank MOD


----------



## Wolf77 (27. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem in solchen Fällen sind manchmal gar nicht die Leute, bei denen ihr euch die Motive beschafft. Ein findiger Anwalt kauft dem vielleicht die Rechte für 100€ ab und verklagt Logitech auf Millionen. Oder online noch üblicher: Es war gar nicht die Originalquelle, sondern seinerseits jemand, der was im Web gefunden und nochmal online gestellt hat, ohne die Quelle anzugeben. Ich war auch ein bißchen überrascht, als ich nach über 5 Jahren mal die Originalquelle meines Avatars gefunden habe. (u.a. weil es eine gab und das Schild nicht gephotoshopt wurde  )


Von der Seite hab ich das jetzt garnicht betrachtet


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Januar 2011)

Die Moderatoren sind bei dem Gewinnspiel bestenfalls für die offensichtlichen Dinge zuständig und haben mit der Organisation auch nichts zu tun. Die Masse an Einsendungen erdrückt einen auch bisschen, deswegen bitte etwas Nachsicht, wenn mal was durch die Lappen geht.

Wenn euch eindeutige Fälle auffallen, dann bitte den Melde-Button verwenden.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Januar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> glaubt ihr wirklich, dass logitech keine designer hat um eine oberfläche zu gestalten?? Das ist eine reine Marketingstrategie. Jeder der eine Maus gestaltet beschäftigt sich intensiv mit der Marke Logitech. Die Preise sind somit die Werbekosten.
> 
> Aber ich finde die Aktion super



naja, deren designer kosten schon etwas mehr ^^
und hier bekommen sie eine menge an ideen und daten darüber, was den leuten so gefällt.
jeder beschäftigt sich intensiv mit der maus oder sieht auch einfach nur 10000 mal --> werbung.
für logitech also keine all zu schlechte aktion 
kommt uns allen zu gute  und logitech dann auch irgendwann, wenn wir alle bei der nächsten maus die g9x kaufen ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Januar 2011)

Was ich noch vergessen habe. Wenn ihr Beiträge meldet, schreibt doch bitte hinzu warum und vor allem wo/von wem der Entwurf geschützt ist.


----------



## Chrismettal (27. Januar 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> naja, deren designer kosten schon etwas mehr ^^
> und hier bekommen sie eine menge an ideen und daten darüber, was den leuten so gefällt.
> jeder beschäftigt sich intensiv mit der maus oder sieht auch einfach nur 10000 mal --> werbung.
> für logitech also keine all zu schlechte aktion
> kommt uns allen zu gute  und logitech dann auch irgendwann, wenn wir alle bei der nächsten maus die g9x kaufen ^^



Genau, auch wenn ich nicht in die top25 komme, ich glaube meine nächste maus wird die G9x.. so oder so  die werbung wirkt zumindest auf mich verdammt gut


----------



## Skvhal (28. Januar 2011)

Ich sehe es so: So ein Wettbewerb ist eine angenehme Form von Werbung. Sicher hat sie nicht den Effekt wie viele andere Werbung ihn hat, aber sie wirkt. Und sie ist für den Hersteller nicht besonders teuer (die Preisgeld und Hardware die hier verlost werden sind ja nun kein Wert für einen Hersteller von diesem Kaliber). Sie bringt dem Hersteller auch neue Ideen, und ne Menge Feedback, da hat Invisible absolut recht - und das ist viel Wertvoller als das bischen Werbetrommel das hier gerührt wird. Für alle die Mitmachen gibts die Chance was schönes zu gewinnen, sonst wäre der Post auch ziemlich leer geblieben ^^ 

Schade leider das viele der auf den ersten Blick guten Entwürfe oft nicht selbst gemacht sind sondern zusammengeklaubt von irgendwo (irgendwo=google images) Logitechs Rechtsabteilung wird viel Spass beim sortieren haben - wenn nicht vorher grob gesiebt wird. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch ein paar echt gute Designs gesehen...man sieht wer das Handwerk drauf hat und wer Copy&Paste macht. Da habe ich viel mehr Respekt vor dem der sich Stundenlang in Paint hinhockt ohne Plan von Grafikdesign um mitzumachen, auch wenn er weis das er keine Chance mit seinem Entwurf hat. In Photoshop ne Grafik hinter ne Maske zu kopieren ist eben doch nicht alles. 

Chancengleichheit? Nein. Aber das geht auch gar nicht. Der eine hat eben halt xx Jahre Grafiksoftware gelernt, der andere hat damit nix am Hut bis er hier mitgemacht hat. Wäre aber Schade wenn sich dadurch jemand abschrecken läßt. 
Ich denke aber schon das ein Rendering eben sehr Aussagekräftig ist, im Vgl. zu einer Maske, und schließe mich der Meinung an diese besser nicht zu posten. Die Designer etc. von Logitech haben bestimmt genug Vortellungsvermögen und müssen so ne Maske ggf. nur in ein Template reinkicken wenns sie denken es könnte interessant sein. Die Chancen verbessert so ein Rendering wohl nur wenn vom Laien betrachtet.... 

Was mich allerdings verwundert, und somit mal ne Frage an die Mods: Warum das Logitech Logo erlauben einzubauen? Kann ja jeder mitmachen, die wenigsten können das so wie es muss. 
So gut wie kein Entwurf verwendet es konform nach den Regeln von Logitech. Ich glaube da sind nicht wenige dabei welche sich nicht die Guidelines auf der Logitech Seite angesehen haben. Erlaubte Farbmöglichkeiten, Schrifttypen, Abstände etc. sind vorgegeben - ohne entsprechende Templates geht es imho kaum korrekt (und die gibts wohl nur direkt von Logitech, auf Anfrage)

Ich glaube schlauer ist, wer keine Logitech Logos platziert. Das machen die später sowieso selbst. Und wenn es schon drauf ist und zwar falsch könnte das bedeuten das der Entwurf nicht verwendet werden kann....  Ich weis nicht wie Streng die Regeln mit PCGH Logo und Elementen von diesem sind, vielleicht könnte ein Mod dazu noch etwas aufklären. Würde mich freuen...


----------



## AirRobixXx (28. Januar 2011)

kann mir jmd (der schon mehrere designs hochgeladen hat, oder jmd der einfach weiß wies geht) sagen wie ihr das macht dass das so gut aufeinander passt? 
habt ihr n spezielles bildbearbeitungsprogramm oder druckt ihr die vorlage aus? malt das bild drauf und bearbeitet des dann danach nochmal aufm pc?
ich will mein glück auch versuchen und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Lyr1x (28. Januar 2011)

Skvhal schrieb:


> Ich glaube schlauer ist, wer keine Logitech Logos platziert. Das machen die später sowieso selbst. Und wenn es schon drauf ist und zwar falsch könnte das bedeuten das der Entwurf nicht verwendet werden kann.... Ich weis nicht wie Streng die Regeln mit PCGH Logo und Elementen von diesem sind, vielleicht könnte ein Mod dazu noch etwas aufklären. Würde mich freuen...


 
 Ouch ich glaube dann wären ja die Designs in denen ich "Logitech G9X" reingeschrieben habe auch disqualifiziert oder? Habe zwar nicht das Logo von Logitech verwendet sondern ne eigene "Wortmarke" daraus gebastelt... (schau mal auf Seite 28 beim Bilder-Thread, und sag mir bitte ob es nicht besser wäre die Schriftzüge zu entfernen, Danke )


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Januar 2011)

es sieht zwar mit logos und co - vorausgesetzt sie sind sauber platziert - besser aus. aber im prinzip ist das das gleiche wie mit den previews: ein ausblick auf die fertige maus und damit ein (werbe-) vorteil.
finds besser wenn man sie weglässt.... logitech wird die schon von allein platzieren


----------



## Tracy (28. Januar 2011)

Das mit den Logos ist wohl echt kein Problem, wenn es sein muss und man gewinnt tatsächlich den Wettbewerb kann man die Logos nachträglich entfernen. Gehe mal davon aus, das die besseren Entwürfe fast alle Backups haben z.B. psd Dateien und so auf Wunsch in null Komma nix ändern oder entfernen können.

Ziel ist es erst mal unter die Top 25 zukommen, finde da kann man das volle Programm bringen also inklusive Logo. Unter die Top 25 zu kommen wird schon schwer genug, wenn man eine große Fanbase hat, kann man das auch mit einen 08/15 Entwurf schaffen, schätze mal das die Knaller erst ende Februar auftauchen werden.


----------



## Locuza (28. Januar 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> es sieht zwar mit logos und co - vorausgesetzt sie sind sauber platziert - besser aus. aber im prinzip ist das das gleiche wie mit den previews: ein ausblick auf die fertige maus und damit ein (werbe-) vorteil.
> finds besser wenn man sie weglässt.... logitech wird die schon von allein platzieren


 Dem stimme ich nicht zu. Das Logo kann vielleicht ein grafischer Hauptbestandteil sein?  
 Ich finde man gestaltet einen Entwurf für Logitech und da sollte das Juristische, hinter dem logischen Menschenverstand gesetzt werden.
 Wenn man ein schönes Design  für Logitech erarbeitet und es sehr gut aussieht im Design, würde ich dem Mensch das doch nicht verbieten, weil er laut der Richtlinien keine 50 Px Platz um das Logo herum gelassen hat.
 Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man menschlich mit den Angestellten von Logitech reden kann. Immerhin ist es ein Symbol und ein Entwurf für Logitech und keine Fremdwerbung, wo ich Logitech mit dazu platziere.  


 Ich meine auch, ob das Logitech unbedingt selber machen muss? Logos platzieren? Ja, wenn keines platziert ist und das Logo stark modifiziert oder schlecht kenntlich deformiert wurde.
 Aber ansonsten kann es die Gesamtheit des Entwurfes doch stark schädigen, wenn man das Logo nach links platziert hat, Logitech aber der Meinung ist, dass man es zentrieren muss und genau auf das Face einer schönen Selbstzeichnung draufpappen. So etwas ist einfach juristisches Fail.
 Und leider zählt das Ganze nicht, weil juristisches Zeug immer im Vordergrund steht. Regt mich persönlich bei ganzen vielen Dingen auf.
 Und ich hoffe, man kann in der Rechtsabteilung, mit Logitech darüber reden.


----------



## shiv (28. Januar 2011)

AirRobixXx schrieb:


> kann mir jmd (der schon mehrere designs hochgeladen hat, oder jmd der einfach weiß wies geht) sagen wie ihr das macht dass das so gut aufeinander passt?
> habt ihr n spezielles bildbearbeitungsprogramm oder druckt ihr die vorlage aus? malt das bild drauf und bearbeitet des dann danach nochmal aufm pc?
> ich will mein glück auch versuchen und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen



schau hier (Einfach Testen klicken und du hast 30 tage-test-version). Tutorials gibts auf youtube und bei google; stichwort maske dürfte für dich wichtig sein)



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> es sieht zwar mit logos und co -  vorausgesetzt sie sind sauber platziert - besser aus. aber im prinzip  ist das das gleiche wie mit den previews: ein ausblick auf die fertige  maus und damit ein (werbe-) vorteil.
> finds besser wenn man sie weglässt.... logitech wird die schon von allein platzieren


 
Schau dir mal meine Entwürfe an. die kann ich alle in die Tonne treten wenn ich das Symbol entferne...

Wo stehen denn die Richtlinien von Logitech??


----------



## Locuza (28. Januar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> [...]
> Wo stehen denn die Richtlinien von Logitech??


Logo Richtlinien: 
http://www.logitech.com/de-de/175/478

Also ich finde, dass muss nicht unbedingt bei einem Entwurf extra für Logitech zu 100% an jeder Ecke die Anforderungen erfüllen.

Aber naja.


----------



## shiv (28. Januar 2011)

Nach der slide-show wird keine einzige maus hergestellt. Die Frage ist halt, ob es bei einem Design, dass nur 100 mal produziert wird, 100% konform mit der Anleitung sein muss.

Desweiteren wird ja das Verwenden des Symbols ohne Einschränkung erlaubt bzw. es wird nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass es bestimmten Richtlinien unterliegt. Wenn ich die Gewinnermaus habe können sie gerne mein Projekt haben und das Symbol ändern.


----------



## Skvhal (28. Januar 2011)

Große Firmen sind achten sehr auf ihr Corporate Design, Logos sind da eben sehr wichtig. Logitech würde die Regeln nicht genau so ausformulieren wenn ihnen nicht etwas daran liegen würde... Das PDF was man dort herunterladen kann beschreibt eigentlich alles sehr genau. Da werden wohl sicher auch nicht viele Ausnahmen gemacht. Und Rechtsabteilungen haben oft besseres zu tun als über so etwas zu diskutieren...=D Imho ist es am besten, wenn man mit Rechtsabteilungen so wenig wie möglich zu tun hat. Sich darüber zu ärgern das es Regeln gibt hilft auch nicht. 

Wer das Logo platziert hält sich vermutlich am besten daran und liest sich das ganze durch. Elemente des grafischen Teils des Logos dürfen wohl gar nicht verändert werden, bei der Typo gibt es zumindest noch etwas Spielraum. Wer nur das Logo für seinen Entwurf nimmt sollte ggf. üeberlegen wo euer eigenes Design dabei bleibt. (Achja..und wer will eine Logitech Edition eines Logitech Gerätes?)


Lyr1x: Ich finde Du hat das ziemlich gut gemacht, und die Frage kann ich Dir leider nicht ganz beantworten. Du verwendest wohl den Logitech Schriftzug, da würde ich mich zumindest an deren Typo Vorgaben halten und nicht zu viel verfremden...ggf nur das G9X rein? Ich weis es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich vermute das man es mit dem G9X Symbol nicht so streng hält, aber ich bin ja nicht Logitech, vielleicht können die Mods hier klarheit schaffen. Aber der Logitech Schriftzug ist so wohl verfremdet, und das mögen die vermutlich nicht, aber ganz ehrlich... sieht gut aus! Frage nebenbei... die verwendeten Grafiken alle zu 100% dir? ^^ Ich mein Hintergruende, und z.B. die characters von Warcraft, Fotos, etc.? Bildrechte sollten imho nicht bei dritten liegen...


----------



## shiv (28. Januar 2011)

> *Richtlinien für die Medien zum Einsatz von Logitech-Logos und -Marken*





Skvhal schrieb:


> Große Firmen sind achten sehr auf ihr Corporate Design, Logos sind da eben sehr wichtig. Logitech würde die Regeln nicht genau so ausformulieren wenn ihnen nicht etwas daran liegen würde... Das PDF was man dort herunterladen kann beschreibt eigentlich alles sehr genau. Da werden wohl sicher auch nicht viele Ausnahmen gemacht. Und Rechtsabteilungen haben oft besseres zu tun als über so etwas zu diskutieren...=D Imho ist es am besten, wenn man mit Rechtsabteilungen so wenig wie möglich zu tun hat. Sich darüber zu ärgern das es Regeln gibt hilft auch nicht.
> 
> Wer das Logo platziert hält sich vermutlich am besten daran und liest sich das ganze durch. Elemente des grafischen Teils des Logos dürfen wohl gar nicht verändert werden, bei der Typo gibt es zumindest noch etwas Spielraum. Wer nur das Logo für seinen Entwurf nimmt sollte ggf. üeberlegen wo euer eigenes Design dabei bleibt. (Achja..und wer will eine Logitech Edition eines Logitech Gerätes?)
> [...]



So wie ich das sehe gelten diese Richtlinien für Medien, dass heißt wenn eine Firma das Logo auf irgendwas drucken will (siehe Kugelschreiber, Mauspad,etc), also kommerziell nutzen will.

Die Maus wird aber von Logitech erstellt und vertrieben. Warum sollten sie sich selbst einschränken??


----------



## Locuza (28. Januar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Maus wird aber von Logitech erstellt und vertrieben. Warum sollten sie sich selbst einschränken??


So denke ich auch.

Logitech hält sich auch nicht immer an die Vorgaben, weil klar, man schränkt sich logischerweiße selber nicht ein, deshalb frage ich mich ob es sinnvoll wäre sich hier einzuschränken.

Ganz interessant wäre es natürlich auch zu wissen, wo Logitech das Logo später selber platzieren will.
Immer an der gleichen Stelle oder kann man da diskutieren?


----------



## Skvhal (28. Januar 2011)

Klingt plausibel, aber verfälscht werden darf es glaube ich dennoch nicht, eben w.g. corporate identity... Aber ich könnt ja mal bei Logitech anschreiben wenn die Admins das hier nicht klären können. 

Locuzas Frage würd mich auch mal interessieren. Wenn man sich die Modelle der letzten 10 Jahre ansieht ist das ganze wohl relativ festgelegt...früher wurde es nur aufgedruckt, heute ist wohl die Regel das schwarze Oval mit silbernem Logo. Wenn da sowieso genau das Logo drauf muss, waer das schön zu wissen, und man kann sich das Logo schlichtweg sparen.


----------



## Lyr1x (28. Januar 2011)

Wäre echt nett wenn du das mit dem Thema "Logo" klären könntest, Skvhal. Dann hätten wir endlich gewissheit und können beruhigt unsere Entwürfe weiter einsenden


----------



## Skvhal (28. Januar 2011)

Hehe...dann wart ich ma bis kurz vorm Ende des Wettbewerbs, damit keiner mehr sich traut was zu posten ^^ Naja ich schau mal, wenn sich die Admins dieses WE nicht dazu äussern schreib ich den PR Jungs von Logitech ma ne Mail.

Aber hindert ja keinen daran erstmal weiter gute Designs ohne Logos zu machen, oder ne zweite Version ohne Logos dazuzupatschen


----------



## CptXeno (29. Januar 2011)

Darf man eig. ein ingame-Screenshot machen und diesen (bzw. einen Teil davon) dann für das Design benutzen?


----------



## Antaris39 (29. Januar 2011)

Lest Ihr eigendlich die Teilnahmebedingungen? Urheberrechtlich geschützte Motive (das schließt ja auch ingame Screenshots und teile davon mit ein) dürfen nicht verwendet werden. Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist das ohnehin egal, da am 28.02.2011 der Design-Wettbewerb geendet hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

Der 28.2. ist erst in einem Monat


----------



## Antaris39 (29. Januar 2011)

ups da bin ich ja sowas von weit voraus*schäm*


----------



## shiv (29. Januar 2011)

Logitech G9x Laser Maus schnurgebunden + 2 Griffschalen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


ich seh hier eindeutig ein rotes logitech symbol. Ist einfärben nicht strengstens verboten??


----------



## Skvhal (29. Januar 2011)

Nein strengstens verboten sind andere Sachen  wie das PDF auf der Logitech Seite ja beschreibt.

Das Standart Logo gibt es u.a. in komplett silber, auch in rot, was noch alles geht weis wohl nur Logitech, vom roten Logo ist z.B. im PDF nirgendwo die Rede ^^ Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen, macht euch lieber ueber ein gutes Design Gedanken und nicht so viel ueber das Logo  Oder wenns euch so wichtig ist schreibt denen einfach.


----------



## Chrismettal (29. Januar 2011)

ich hab das Logo bei allen meinen entwürfen weggelassen und FALLS ich es tatsächlich auf platz 1 schaffen sollte dann überlasse ich es logitech selber das logo zu setzen


----------



## shiv (29. Januar 2011)

Skvhal schrieb:


> Nein strengstens verboten sind andere Sachen  wie das PDF auf der Logitech Seite ja beschreibt.
> 
> Das Standart Logo gibt es u.a. in komplett silber, auch in rot, was noch alles geht weis wohl nur Logitech, vom roten Logo ist z.B. im PDF nirgendwo die Rede ^^ Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen, macht euch lieber ueber ein gutes Design Gedanken und nicht so viel ueber das Logo  Oder wenns euch so wichtig ist schreibt denen einfach.




Siehe PDF seite 10  Mir gehts am AR*** vorbei  lass die logos drin. wurde ja erlaubt und somit nicht mein Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> Logitech G9x Laser Maus schnurgebunden + 2 Griffschalen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> 
> ich seh hier eindeutig ein rotes logitech symbol. Ist einfärben nicht strengstens verboten??



Das ist afaik beleuchtet.
Ohnehin hat das Logo in der Vergangenheit aber schon Farbänderungen mitgemacht.

Aber das muss Logitech schon selbst wissen - für Designs gilt wohl: Wenn sie das Logo in verfremdeter Form erfordern, dann könnten sie deswegen rausfliegen, was die Siegchancen nicht gerade verbessert.


----------



## shiv (29. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist afaik beleuchtet.
> Ohnehin hat das Logo in der Vergangenheit aber schon Farbänderungen mitgemacht.




YouTube - Logitech G9x Laser Mouse Eindeutig rot 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das muss Logitech schon selbst wissen - für Designs gilt wohl: Wenn  sie das Logo in verfremdeter Form erfordern, dann könnten sie deswegen  rausfliegen, was die Siegchancen nicht gerade verbessert.



Ist das von Logitech oder sagst du das als Moderator??


----------



## PAN1X (30. Januar 2011)

Man kann gar nicht richtig damit arbeiten, finde ich. Die Kanten der grauen Fläche in der Maske sind sehr unsauber. Kann man da eventuell nachbessern?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Januar 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Man kann gar nicht richtig damit arbeiten, finde ich. Die Kanten der grauen Fläche in der Maske sind sehr unsauber. Kann man da eventuell nachbessern?


die anderen haben es ja auch geschafft...


zum logo: das soll und wird logitech schon selbst so draufmachen, wie sie es für passend halten. end of story.


----------



## PAN1X (30. Januar 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> die anderen haben es ja auch geschafft...


Die anderen haben aber auch unsaubere Kanten 

Klar wird Logitech wissen, wie sie das machen und brauchen. Aber ich würde mit meinen Ergebnissen zufriedener sein, wenn die Kanten ordentlicher wären  

Ist ja nur meine Meinung. Don't hate on me.


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Januar 2011)

Ogott, wenn da einer so penibel ist die kantenunsauberheit zu beachten dann haben wirs hier mit nem absoluten cs5 Pro zu tun  ich hab verk*ckt denk ich mal.. soll ich gleich meine entwürfe löschen ?  

nein spass, viel glück PAN1X, ich freu mich auf deine entwürfe


----------



## Lyr1x (30. Januar 2011)

Hey Pan1x, das mit den Kanten is mir auch aufgefallen, aber was willst du machen wenn PCGH/Logitech so eine Mustervorlage vorlegen?

vllt können sie nur mit einer bestimmten dpi-Auflösung drucken, die keine höhre Qualität zulässt. Man weis es nicht 
Nimms einfach so wies ist, haben ja schließlich die anderen auch gemacht (eingeschlossen mich)


----------



## PAN1X (30. Januar 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> nein spass, viel glück PAN1X, ich freu mich auf deine entwürfe


Hab schon ein paar gepostet  Und danke, dir auch viel Glück!  

@Lyr1x: Hab ja jetzt auch ein paar Entwürfe hochgeladen, auch mit schmierigen Kanten  Dir auch viel Glück!


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Januar 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Hab schon ein paar gepostet  Und danke, dir auch viel Glück!
> 
> @Lyr1x: Hab ja jetzt auch ein paar Entwürfe hochgeladen, auch mit schmierigen Kanten  Dir auch viel Glück!



Oh, hatte ich noch garnicht gesehen  schaut nice aus 

ich lade jetzt meinen vorerst letzten entwurf hoch.. denk ich  vlt kommen noch welche wenn ich mich mit der cs5 testversion besser zurechtfinde 

danke  ich bin auf seite 3 falls dus sehen willst


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Januar 2011)

da wird bestimmt genug toleranz von logitech eingerechnet sein


----------



## mramnesie (30. Januar 2011)

AuWaia! Um was Ihr euch alles nen Kopf macht?! Zum Logo hat man hier im übrigen schon geschrieben, dass es verwendet werden darf (Daniel) ..... Nun, Ihr seid ja ganz schön ehrgeizig - hoffentlich kommt Ihr unter die  Top 25 - sonst tut Ihr euch noch was an  - vorsicht Spass...-

Btw. so langsam finde ich nimmt es überhand mit den "gleichfarbigen" Modellen - nach dem Motto "Masse statt Klasse" knallt hier jeder unzählige Entwürfe rein, wovon  quasi x-mal der gleiche Entwurf ist, nur halt mal in blau und dann in gelb usw. .... Schwarz-gelbe Barken-Muster und Einschusslöcher, Blutspritzer (find ich eh doof)  sowie Carbon-Muster kann ich auch schon nimmer sehen - schauen sich denn hier die "Mitspieler" nicht ihre "Konkurrenten" an?


----------



## Skvhal (30. Januar 2011)

Offenbar schon, sonst gäb es wohl weniger ähnliche Entwürfe ^^


----------



## Stillfreemc (30. Januar 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> ........ schauen sich denn hier die "Mitspieler" nicht ihre "Konkurrenten" an?



Die schauen sich die anderen entwürfe sogar genau an 

Und kopieren dann halt alles was sie für gut befinden.
is ja fast schon ein kompliment.

Als ich die blau leuchtenden leiterplatten in mein design integriert hatte,
sind kurz darauf auch einige leiterplatten aufgetaucht 



mramnesie schrieb:


> .... Schwarz-gelbe Barken-Muster und Einschusslöcher, Blutspritzer (find  ich eh doof)  sowie Carbon-Muster kann ich auch schon nimmer sehen



Mir gehts mit den "Crysis Hexagon Pattern" so ähnlich, das ist dermassen ausgelutscht das design.
Fast so wie der "Bierkasten" in der modderszene


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2011)

Nach dem ich ein paar Tage nicht geschaut habe, kann ich nur feststellen; die Diskussion hat sich nicht wirklich bewegt. Muß glatt erst mal wieder im Upload-Fred schmökern...

Viel interessanter wäre es, die Leute mal darauf hinzuweise, daß man 15 Miniaturen an einen Treat anhängen kann...dann wirds schon mal einiges übersichtlicher.
@Cescendo
Das geht vor allem an dich...
MfG

@5t0ne
Nun ja, das mit den Änlichkeiten läßt sich beinem Logo, wie dem der PCGHX wohl nur schwerlich vermeiden. Hab´ aber nochmal im Upload-Fred geschaut. Sind 2 von mir drin der erste schon seit einer Weile...aber Danke, daß Du mich auf meinen ideen"klau" hingewiesen hast...


----------



## Lyr1x (30. Januar 2011)

*hust* es gibt ein editieren/ändern button, mae1cum77


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2011)

@Lyr1x
Danke, ich habe ihn gefunden(Läßt sich prüfen). Andere tun sich offensichtlich schwerer.


----------



## nuclear (31. Januar 2011)

Sers,
mich würde interessieren, wie denn die Wahl am Schluss abläuft? Wird man einen User-Namen wählen können oder ein bestimmtes Design? Ansonsten wären die 50 Farbänderungen die jeder zweire reinstellt ein ziemlicher Vorteil (oder eben ein Nachteil)...
Falls das schon gefragt wurde sorry, aber ich hab im Moment ned die Zeit so viele Seiten zu lesen.

Btw.: Grade was von einer Regel-PDF auf der Logitech seite gelesen. Hier auf der Seite hab ich aber keinen Link dazu gefunden. Bei Regeln steht nur, man dürfe nichts geschütztes ausser Logitech-logos nutzen. Also hab ich einen eigenen "G9X" Schriftzug hingemurkst. Was ich hier so rauslese, könnte dass aber auch Verboten sein :/.


----------



## Chrismettal (31. Januar 2011)

Ich denke weniger das ein G9x schriftzug verboten sein wird wenn wir die G9x designen..  also es würde mich auf jeden fall extrem wundern


----------



## Lyr1x (31. Januar 2011)

ja also denke auch das das G9X frei  "designbar" ist nur das Logitech an sich ist geschützt.

Habe heute auch all meine Mäuse in denen ich "Logitech G9X" geschrieben habe neu hochgeladen und das "Logitech" entfernt


----------



## razerx7 (31. Januar 2011)

hallo,
ich hab jetzt auch mahl designs reingestellt.
ich hab jetzt mahl ne frage vor allem an nen mod oder admin. 
wie sieht das mit dem jugendschutz aus weil ich hatte da irgendwas mit abtrennen von körperteilen usw. in den boardregeln gelesen (war aber glaub ich in filmen und Games )?
Wie sieht das aus wen ich einen menschlichen schädel fotografiert habe und den jezt verwenden will.
Also bei dem schädel handelt es sich um ein Urlaubsbild aus peru. In ner kirche hatte die da richtige schädel liegen ,die aber nach meiner schätzung schon ein paar hundert jahre nicht mehr auf den schultern  sind. (die köpfe sind natürlich nur knochen keine organe!!)  
kann ich die verwänden weil ich will da jetzt nicht aufwändig was basteln und dann kommts sofort wieder raus?
schade das man keine screenshots verwänden darf.
(ich hatte irgendwo mahl was gelesen das man das dürfte weil dass selbst erstellte situationen sind aber ich denke mahl das sich die hersteller schon gut abgesichert haben) . 
könntet ihr dass mit  den screenshots noch auf die erste seite mit packen ich hab alle 30 seiten durchgesucht bis auf 27 oder so ein "nein" kamm

wie sieht dass aus wenn ich nen bild von nem auto nehme weil dass sind doch warscheinlich auch eingetragene deigns und so

wie gefallen euch meine mäuse?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

Ich bin nicht Mitglied der BPJM und kann nicht abschließend über den Jugendschutz urteilen, aber imho sollte ein Motiv, dass man auch in diversen Nachmittagsfernsehdokus zu sehen bekommt, unbedenklich sein. Strafpunkte kann ich als Moderationsmitglied auf alle Fälle ausschließen.


----------



## razerx7 (31. Januar 2011)

ok eigendlich würd ich dass auch für unbedenglich abstempeln aber befor ich da jetzt vergebens zeit rein invesiere
also könnte man auch nen röntgenbild von nem gebrochen finger nehmen?-lieber einmahl zu viel mund auf als zu wenig-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

Auch da sehe ich aus Jugendschutzgründen keine Probleme. Aber ich seh da auch kein interessantes Motiv für eine Maus


----------



## Dripper7 (31. Januar 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> ja also denke auch das das G9X frei  "designbar" ist nur das Logitech an sich ist geschützt.
> 
> Habe heute auch all meine Mäuse in denen ich "Logitech G9X" geschrieben habe neu hochgeladen und das "Logitech" entfernt



Logitech Zeichen ist aber erlaubt  

*Update: Das Logo von Logitech darf verwendet werden. Der  Gewinnerentwurf wird von Logitechs Rechtsabteilung geprüft - es ist also  nicht möglich, mit einem Bild, das urheberrechtlich geschützt ist, zu  gewinnen - bitte probiert es gar nicht erst. *


----------



## shiv (1. Februar 2011)

Dripper7 schrieb:


> Logitech Zeichen ist aber erlaubt
> 
> *Update: Das Logo von Logitech darf verwendet werden. Der  Gewinnerentwurf wird von Logitechs Rechtsabteilung geprüft - es ist also  nicht möglich, mit einem Bild, das urheberrechtlich geschützt ist, zu  gewinnen - bitte probiert es gar nicht erst. *




Soweit waren wir auch schon...


----------



## nuclear (1. Februar 2011)

Mich würde noch immer interessieren wie das Voting hier abläuft.
Ich hoffe es wird nicht nach dem Usernamen gewählt, denn dann  Gewinnt zu 100% Masse statt Klasse und Foren-Lieblinge haben auch größere Chancen als inaktive. 
Hab sowas schon einmal auf PcAction.de gehabt, was mich ziemlich genervt hat. Hinzu kamen dann noch Multi-Accounts...


----------



## Lyr1x (1. Februar 2011)

Joa das mit dem Voting und den Multi-Acc's macht mir auch sorgen =/


----------



## shiv (1. Februar 2011)

wär besser wenn die admins die top 50 bestimmen und dann die user die top 25


----------



## Locuza (1. Februar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> wär besser wenn die admins die top 50 bestimmen und dann die user die top 25



Mhh anders herum hat es mehr Reize 

Aber naja, was solls.
Mit Multi-Accounts muss man leben und die User wählen die Top 25 aus.


----------



## shiv (1. Februar 2011)

ja aber ich finde immer unfair, dass wenn eine liste mit vielen namen/bildern besteht, die vorteile haben, die am Anfang und am Ende der Liste stehen. Wenns nach rating geht, also die Maus mit den meisten Bewertungen oben steht, wird diese immer weiter gepusht also auch nicht fair. und wieviele stimmen hat den jeder?? jeder nur eine Stimme? dann haben multi acc echt gute chancen


----------



## Locuza (1. Februar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> ja aber ich finde immer unfair, dass wenn eine liste mit vielen namen/bildern besteht, die vorteile haben, die am Anfang und am Ende der Liste stehen. Wenns nach rating geht, also die Maus mit den meisten Bewertungen oben steht, wird diese immer weiter gepusht also auch nicht fair. und wieviele stimmen hat den jeder?? jeder nur eine Stimme? dann haben multi acc echt gute chancen


Also wenn es da Bedenken gibt, dann würde ich einfach jedem Design eine Nummer geben und nichts weiteres. 
Jeden Entwurf zufalls generiert in irgend eine Position rütteln.

Umfrage Ergebnise, wenn möglich, ausblenden. Aber das geht glaube ich nicht? 

Mehr kann man leider auch nicht machen oder es hat jemand eine ganz tolle Alternative.


----------



## shiv (1. Februar 2011)

jede maus hat von anfang an eine stimme. und man wählt die die man nicht mag wieder ab! so muss jeder alle mäuse anschauen und bewerten. gemittelt ergibt das dann ein ganz gutes ergebnis


----------



## Locuza (1. Februar 2011)

Naja das ist im Grunde das gleiche 
Wobei einen Vorteil sehe ich, es stellt mehr Aufwand dar alle Design weg zu klicken, die man nicht mag, um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen (durch Multi-Accounts, 30 Freunde), als nur die anzuklicken, welche man selber eingestelt hat. 

Den Aufwand würde der ein oder andere dann scheuen.

Aber es gibt durchaus sicher Alternativen, bloß immer mit mehr Aufwand verbunden. Ist halt ja noch die Frage, wie sehr will man die Wähler etc. beuteln.


----------



## Chrismettal (1. Februar 2011)

Wurde nicht mehrmals schon gesagt das am besten gewählt wird wenn man den mäusen seine stimme gibt, und dann die meistgevotete maus von einem zieht ins rennen ein, also wenn jetz zum beispiel eine meiner mäuse 3, und eine 1, und der rest null stimmen bekämen dann würde nur meine 3Stimmen-maus zählen, am ende hat also jeder teilnehmer EINE maus, und dann wird bei denen die top25 anhand der stimmen gezählt.. also in meinen augen ist das die perfekte möglichkeit.. wenn auch immernoch unübersichtlich 

multiaccounts sind dann natürlich immernoch sch****


----------



## Tracy (1. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht wird auch über email oder pm abgestimmt, wo man gleich seine Adresse angeben muss, es heißt ja "wenn du abstimmst, kannst Du einen von folgenden Preisen gewinnen",  so könnte man direkt noch Adressen sammeln für die Werbung.  Glaube zuletzt beim Weihnachtsspiel musste man auch jeden Tag Antwort und Adresse angeben.

Am besten wäre aber wenn die PCGH Redaktion eine Vorauswahl treffen würde, Top 100 oder Top 50. So ne Auswahl von  über 1400 Entwürfe kostet natürlich ne menge Zeit und da die CeBit ansteht wird das bestimmt nichts werden.


----------



## shiv (1. Februar 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Wurde nicht mehrmals schon gesagt das am besten gewählt wird wenn man den mäusen seine stimme gibt, und dann die meistgevotete maus von einem zieht ins rennen ein, also wenn jetz zum beispiel eine meiner mäuse 3, und eine 1, und der rest null stimmen bekämen dann würde nur meine 3Stimmen-maus zählen, am ende hat also jeder teilnehmer EINE maus, und dann wird bei denen die top25 anhand der stimmen gezählt.. also in meinen augen ist das die perfekte möglichkeit.. wenn auch immernoch unübersichtlich
> 
> multiaccounts sind dann natürlich immernoch sch****



hmm schwierig mit den mehreren entwürfen... aber ich finde meine idee immernoch am besten. verhindert, dass entwürfe vernachlässigt werden, die weiter hinten stehen und bei 10000000 mäusen macht das bestimmt jeder nur einmal.


----------



## Locuza (1. Februar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> hmm schwierig mit den mehreren entwürfen... aber ich finde meine idee immernoch am besten. verhindert, dass entwürfe vernachlässigt werden, die weiter hinten stehen und bei 10000000 mäusen macht das bestimmt jeder nur einmal.



Dann habe ich wohl bei deinem Konzept nicht alles verstanden. Nochmal bitte für mich 

Wieviele Stimmen sollte jeder Entwurf zu Anfang haben?
Könnten die Leute nicht genauso, einfach 5 Mäuse angucken und nur einen "entwerten" und fertig?


----------



## shiv (1. Februar 2011)

1. Variante:

Eine Liste mit allen Design und alle sind angewählt. Wenn einem ein Desgin nicht gefällt macht man den Haken weg -> man muss alle Designs anschauen oder man gibt einfach allen ein Haken. Man hat also maximal so viele Stimmen wie es Designs gibt oder weniger.

2. Variante:

Man bekommt jedes Design gezeigt und sagt ob es einem gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Chrismettal (1. Februar 2011)

variante 2 dauert ewig 

und das mit den haken wegmachen ist auch viel zu aufwendig, und viele werden einfach nur wegklicken wegklicken wegklicken bis ein entwurf den die iwo her kennen der ihnen gefällt kommt den sie drin lassen..


----------



## razerx7 (1. Februar 2011)

man könte auch auf der cebit eine top 100 auswahl durch die besucher machen lassen  
wäre aber auch ein vorteil für die leute aus hannover*ich*

EDIT:das neuste design sieht auch ganz  cool aus  erinnert ein bisschen an *monster*


----------



## Chrismettal (1. Februar 2011)

razerx7 schrieb:


> EDIT:das neuste design sieht auch ganz  cool aus  erinnert ein bisschen an *monster*



GENAU  der mausklick ist doch ganz sicher monster ?


----------



## shiv (1. Februar 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> variante 2 dauert ewig
> 
> und das mit den haken wegmachen ist auch viel zu aufwendig, und viele werden einfach nur wegklicken wegklicken wegklicken bis ein entwurf den die iwo her kennen der ihnen gefällt kommt den sie drin lassen..




aber das doch genau der sinn!!  sie stimmen alle ab für die die ihnen gefallen.wenn das jeder macht kommt am ende die raus die den meisten gefallen hat


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Februar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> wenn das jeder macht kommt am ende die raus die den meisten gefallen hat



ist das nicht der sinn JEDER abstimmung? ;D


----------



## shiv (2. Februar 2011)

schon, aber man muss missbrauch einschränken, außerdem stimmt so nicht jeder für seinen eigenen entwurf.


----------



## nuclear (2. Februar 2011)

Naja, ist nur die Frage ob sich so eine Top25 machen lässt. Man kann ja davon ausgehn dass den meisten die selben Designs gefallen, was dann dazu führt, dass viele Designs die selbe Anzahl an stimmen haben


----------



## shiv (2. Februar 2011)

nuclear schrieb:


> Naja, ist nur die Frage ob sich so eine Top25 machen lässt. Man kann ja davon ausgehn dass den meisten die selben Designs gefallen, was dann dazu führt, dass viele Designs die selbe Anzahl an stimmen haben



naja wenn jeder das macht gibt das gemittelt eine gaußsche verteilungsfunktion. muss ja nur einer das design net mögen.


----------



## Lyr1x (4. Februar 2011)

Okay ich bin jetzt verwirrt, folgendes hat PCGH_Daniel_M im Regel-Thread vom Screenshot Wettbewerb gepostet:



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden - man darf bei beiden Wettbewerben so viele Entwürfe posten, wie man möchte. Es wird aber nur einer pro User ausgewählt.


 
Heißt das, dass bei den Votings alle Entwürfe von einem rausfliegen bis auf 1nen? 

Oder heißt das, dass die Jury, die das ganze zum Schluss entscheidet, nur 1nen in die Top25 lässt obwohl es z.B. 3 währen? (was ich ja verstehe )


-----------------------------------------------------------------------



nuclear schrieb:


> Hatte die auf Seite 31 geposted, aber war wohl zu spät dran und es wurde nur das erste Design aufgenommen. Ich lösch die noch nicht aufgenommenen dort uns stell sie nochmal hier rein:


 
@Nuclear: die Maus Designs die bei den "Wellen" auf der Homepage gezeigt werden, werden zufällig gewählt glaube ich. Ich denke PCGH wird alle Entwürfe nacher in den Votings aufnehmen


----------



## nuclear (4. Februar 2011)

MMh, so wie sich das anhört, könnten dann die Bilder in der Gallerie schon die Auswahl sein.
Kanns mir jedenfalls kaum Vorstellen, dass die nochmal all die Massen an Pics durchstöbern wollen.


----------



## Lyr1x (4. Februar 2011)

Ich denke schon, dann wäre es ja völlig sinnlos seinen Post den man vor paar wochen geschrieben hat zu editieren um neue Designs hochzuladen... dann wäre die Arbeit ja umsonst :O

NeNe, ich denke am Ende werden die den kompletten Thread nochmal durchgehen, Hoffe ich


----------



## shiv (5. Februar 2011)

*



			Teilnahme und Laufzeit:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> - Die Teilnahme ist ab sofort möglich *
> - Ihr könnt Entwürfe bis zum 28.02.2011 einschicken.
> - Jeder User darf mehrere Entwürfe einsenden.*
> - Mitarbeiter der Redaktion, von Logitech oder EA können nicht an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen.
> ...


Da steht nichts von nur ein Entwurf zählt.


----------



## Cyrill (5. Februar 2011)

Ein Entwurf, das war bestimmt aus dem Crysis-Screenshot-Wettbewerb 



> Pro Teilnehmer wird maximal ein Screenshot herangezogen, gepostet werden dürfen auch mehrere.


----------



## JoeTheWolf (8. Februar 2011)

welches programm ist denn da nützlich, ich weis nicht welches ich benutzen soll


----------



## Lyr1x (8. Februar 2011)

Photoshop, Illustrator, GIMP (kostenlos), Bleistift + Scanner, Paint (), .... einfach jedes Grafikprogramm was einigermaßen taugt.
Wurde hier schon mehrmals gefragt, ein paar Seiten weiter vorn.

btw. Habe neue Mäuse hochgeladen (Seite 28)


----------



## BplusO (8. Februar 2011)

Ich finds schon erschreckend wieviel Bildrechte bei dem Contest verletzt werden! 
Teilweise sogar unbewusst wie es scheint..auf Seite 10 z.B. hat jemand geschrieben , er dürfe die Bilder alle verwenden...sind aber copyrightgeschützte Bilder aus diversen Spielen ^^

( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2542057-post94.html )


----------



## Marfinator (8. Februar 2011)

Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich alle Bilder verwenden darf (auf Seite 10).
Und es ist so, wie ich es geschrieben habe: Ich darf alle Bilder kommerziell verwenden.

Wo habe ich denn deiner Meinung nach Bilder aus irgendwelchen Spielen verwendet?


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Februar 2011)

@Lyr1x
Paint war, ist und bleibt (höchstwahrscheinlich) absoluter Schrott von Microsoft und sollt echt nicht weiterempfohlen werden, gibt genug freie Alternativen. Ist immerwieder ärgerlich gute Ideen zu sehen, die nach dem bearbeiten (kostet alles Zeit) und vor allem speichern, völlig verstümmelt sind.
Erkennt man bei den eingereichten Entwürfen schon in der Miniaturansicht.
MfG


----------



## Lyr1x (8. Februar 2011)

Hey ich weiß doch, 
Deßhalb habe ich auch den verrückten Smiley  in Klammer gemacht. Wer macht schon bei nem Wettbewerb mit wobei er sein Bild in Paint erstellt hat? Is doch klar das da nichts bei raus kommen kann


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Februar 2011)

Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung hab den Smiley übersehen. Mußte aber trotzdem nochmal explizit vor Paint  warnen!


----------



## Stillfreemc (8. Februar 2011)

BplusO schrieb:


> Ich finds schon erschreckend wieviel Bildrechte bei dem Contest verletzt werden!
> Teilweise sogar unbewusst wie es scheint..auf Seite 10 z.B. hat jemand geschrieben , er dürfe die Bilder alle verwenden...sind aber copyrightgeschützte Bilder aus diversen Spielen ^^



Bildrechte gelten nicht nur für spiele mein freund 

Das material das du bei deinen entwürfen verwendet hast wurde sicher nicht zu 100% von dir selbst erstellt. = Ball flach halten.

Marfinator kannst du aber ja eigentlich auch nicht meinen der hat ja nix mit games gemacht 

@Marfinator deinen zweiten entwurf find übrigens hitverdächtig.
Auch wenn die texturen nicht von dir sind ein wirklich gut umgesetzter entwurf.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Februar 2011)

@BplusO
Weiß auch nicht genau was Du gesehen hast. Hab´ nochmal geschaut und mir ist nichts aufgefallen. Pauschalisieren ist ebenso einfach wie gefährlich.
MfG


----------



## Marfinator (8. Februar 2011)

Stillfreemc schrieb:


> Bildrechte gelten nicht nur für spiele mein freund
> 
> Das material das du bei deinen entwürfen verwendet hast wurde sicher nicht zu 100% von dir selbst erstellt. = Ball flach halten.
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für das Lob 
Ja, das verwendete Material stammt nicht von mir, das steht allerdings auch nicht als Bedingung in den Regeln.
Und da ich die Texturen auch kommerziell verwenden darf, sehe ich da keine Probleme, aber ich werde vorsichtshalber nochmal nachfragen 
Sicher ist sicher


----------



## BplusO (8. Februar 2011)

Stillfreemc schrieb:


> Bildrechte gelten nicht nur für spiele mein freund
> Das material das du bei deinen entwürfen verwendet hast wurde sicher nicht zu 100% von dir selbst erstellt. = Ball flach halten.
> .


Tach^^
Erstmal bin ich nicht dein Freund...so brauchst mir schonmal gar nicht kommen....bin kein 12 jähriger Bengel..
Wo Bildrechte greifen ist mir schon voll bewusst..mach grafische Sachen nicht erst seit paar Wochen^^ 
Hab auch nie behauptet das es nur bei Spielen gilt..war nur ein Beispiel^^ 
Meine Sachen sind alle zu 99% selbst entworfen/durch eigene Hand entstanden! Hab die Entwürfe auch nicht in 5 Minuten da hingeklatscht^^ 
Was soll den an meinen Entwürfen nicht von mir sein? 
Die verwendeten Brushes / der Text ? Klär mich mal auf!
Das würd mich jetzt mal interessieren..wiederleg ich dir auch gern - Notfalls geb ich dir auch n Crashkurs in PS wie man sowas hinbekommt  
_(Edit: Ok hab gesehn du kannst auch etwas mehr als nur Bilder auf ne Vorlage klatschen..dann solltest Du eigentlich wissen wie man so Etwas hinbekommt ohne Rechte zu verletzen^^) _

Der Fingerabdruck ist ausm Netz - das is das fehlende 1% da oben! 
Der ist das einzig nicht Selbstgemachte....richtig, ist aber ne lizenzfreie Grafik!!! 
Ergo = Man sollte mit seinen Anschuldigungen ebenso vorsichtiger sein!  
Trotzdem Danke!! Fass ich mal als Lob auf das Du denkst da ist etwas nicht von mir 

Aber ich muss mich vor dir eh nicht rechtfertigen.davon abgesehn^^ 
@mae1cum..von S12lencer ein paar Bilder..Maske5 z.B. is n Bild von Metal of Honor - Tier1 
..und die anderen von Ihm da sind wohl auch nicht ganz astrein..glaub kaum das er die Bildrechte hat..

Aber nu denn will hier kein Streit...denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun^^ Ich denk eh die Leut von Logitech wissen was geht und was nicht..könnt sonst ziemlich teuer für die werden und imageschädigend wärs obendrauf auch noch^^


----------



## BplusO (8. Februar 2011)

@Marfinator..dich hab ich sicherlich nicht gemeint !!! 
Dein Entwurf No.1 ist übrigens klasse und auch der 3te..kommt gut  gefällt mir sehr!

Hab hier die Sachen gemeint:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2542057-post94.html  - er hatte ebenfalls geschrieben das er die Bilder benutzen darf^^


----------



## Marfinator (9. Februar 2011)

BplusO schrieb:


> @Marfinator..dich hab ich sicherlich nicht gemeint !!!
> Dein Entwurf No.1 ist übrigens klasse und auch der 3te..kommt gut  gefällt mir sehr!
> 
> Hab hier die Sachen gemeint:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2542057-post94.html  - er hatte ebenfalls geschrieben das er die Bilder benutzen darf^^




Gut, dann hat sich das ja jetzt geklärt 
Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## Stillfreemc (9. Februar 2011)

BplusO schrieb:


> Tach^^
> Erstmal bin ich nicht dein Freund...so brauchst mir schonmal gar nicht kommen....bin kein 12 jähriger Bengel..
> Wo Bildrechte greifen ist mir schon voll bewusst..mach grafische Sachen nicht erst seit paar Wochen^^
> Hab auch nie behauptet das es nur bei Spielen gilt..war nur ein Beispiel^^
> ...



Tach auch (mein freund )

Im nachhinein betrachtet war mein post von gestern sehr ungut formuliert,
ich entschuldige mich ehrlich dafür und es tut mir leid wenn ich dich beleidigt habe.

Nur nervt mich diese ständige denunzierung anderer teilnehmer.
Der hat das verwendet und der darf das nicht...usw
Die regeln sind klar definiert und jeder der sich nicht daran hält (warum auch immer) disqualifiziert sich ja eh praktisch selbst.
Und da du ja anscheinend einem gewissen alter schon entwachsen bist solltest du die gewisse Coolness mitbringen um das zu erkennen.



BplusO schrieb:


> Der Fingerabdruck ist ausm Netz - das is das fehlende 1% da oben!
> Der ist das einzig nicht Selbstgemachte....richtig, ist aber ne lizenzfreie Grafik!!!
> Ergo = Man sollte mit seinen Anschuldigungen ebenso vorsichtiger sein!
> Trotzdem Danke!! Fass ich mal als Lob auf das Du denkst da ist etwas nicht von mir


 
Kannst du sehen wie du willst  aber war keine anschuldigung sondern eine einfache feststellung, und da du ja selbst sagst nur 99% sind selbstgemacht, hatte ich ja nicht unrecht.

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


Stillfreemc schrieb:


> Das material das du bei deinen entwürfen verwendet hast wurde sicher  nicht zu 100% von dir selbst erstellt. = Ball flach halten.



Nix für ungut

So Long
Stillfreemc


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Februar 2011)

@BplusO
Meine Oma hat mir beigebracht: Wie man in den Wald schreit... Du hast das Thema mit einer Behauptung eröffnet, die nicht haltbar ist, wirst darauf hingewiesen und verhälst dich wie eine überraschte "Pussi". Hier kochen alle mit Wasser und benutzen, was benutzt werden kann. Du machst es nicht anders.


BplusO schrieb:


> Tach^^
> Erstmal bin ich nicht dein Freund...so brauchst mir schonmal gar nicht kommen....bin kein 12 jähriger Bengel..


Ist der beste Weg Freunde zu finden [IRONIE!!!!]
Außerdem ist diese Diskussion immernoch müßig, da die letztendliche Entscheidung bei Logitech liegt, die eh alles nochmal prüfen. Von daher kann nur ein Vorschlag gewinnen, dem nicht nachzuweisen ist, woher die Idee geklaut ist (Um es mal drastisch zu formulieren). Es sei denn, einer erfindet hier das Rad neu.
@Stillfreemc
Diese ganzen Miesmacher versuchen einem doch alles zu verleiden. Allerdings muß man doch etwas sichtbares hinstellen, und macht sich damit automatisch angreifbar.  Die Frage ist, läßt man sich davon generell nerven...und meine Antwort lautet NEIN!!!
MfG


----------



## BplusO (10. Februar 2011)

@Mea1cum -klar war /ist meine Behauptung haltbar bzgl. Rechteverletzung...sonst hätt ich nix gepostet..
aber nu gut...Thema ist für mich durch und Sorry, aber Freunde such ich mir eh nicht im Netz von daher gesehn..Wayne  

@Stillfreemc - Alles Oki - bist n Guter! Ich sehs mal So und nicht so - Peace! 
Mir gehn bloß halt bei zig Contests wo man mitmacht diese besagten Entwürfe genauso aufn Sack wie dir die "Denunzierungen anderer Teilnehmer"....aber mein Post war nicht aus niedrigen persönlichen Beweggründen entstanden....eher einfach nur aus Frust vor eben solchen Entwürfen^^
Bis dann ..bin mal bissel Basteln


----------



## JoeTheWolf (10. Februar 2011)

@BplusO: kannst du mir sagen wie man sowas macht(ich hab dein post zwar noch nich gesehn aber aus dem was du geschrieben hast entnehme ich einfach mal das du es drauf hast...)
also ich würde mich freun wenn du mir das ma erklärn könntest
mein e-mail is clemi.w@t-online.de...
 dangge im vorraus


----------



## mramnesie (10. Februar 2011)

....also hier läuft irgendwas falsch...


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Februar 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> ....also hier läuft irgendwas falsch...


  was genau meinst du ? ich kann übrigens kaum den 28. erwarten *_*


----------



## mramnesie (10. Februar 2011)

...na das Rumgezicke....


----------



## bigmaik (10. Februar 2011)

Tach zusammen,
es wurden schon ziemlich gute Entwürfe gemacht (meine sind auf Seite 33, wenn es einen interessiert), aber wie ist das jetzt eig mit dem Wählen? kann man für sich selbst abstimmen? Ich finde das sollte so gemacht werden, dass das nicht geht. Sonst stimmt ja jeder für sich selbst ab.
Hoffe das bekommen die hin


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Februar 2011)

bigmaik schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> es wurden schon ziemlich gute Entwürfe gemacht (meine sind auf Seite 33, wenn es einen interessiert), aber wie ist das jetzt eig mit dem Wählen? kann man für sich selbst abstimmen? Ich finde das sollte so gemacht werden, dass das nicht geht. Sonst stimmt ja jeder für sich selbst ab.
> Hoffe das bekommen die hin



Les dir mal den thread durch  die frage wurde gefühlöte 20 mal gestellt, auch von mir


----------



## Lyr1x (11. Februar 2011)

...und keiner weis genau darüber Bescheid, weil es keine offiziellen Angaben darüber gibt


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Februar 2011)

genau  währe schön wenn ein mod klarheit über fragen wie diese bringen würde, aber ich finde trodzdem das wir einfach warten sollten bis ende Februar und es einfach auf uns zukommen lassen sollen


----------



## bigmaik (11. Februar 2011)

ok, danke für die antworten
als ich mich hier angemeldet haben, gab es schon 30 seiten, davon hab ich mir nur stichproben durchgelesen^^


----------



## master4860 (13. Februar 2011)

Auch ich habe noch eine Frage und zwar habe ich die Vorlage einfach nur auf meinen Desktop rübergezogen und nach bzw. über diese dann meine Mausvorschläge designet nun sind sie aber nur 201 auf 320 groß, da ich die Vorlage nicht angedrückt habe und in der vergrößerten Ansicht runtergeladen habe... . Nun meine Frage: Sind meine Mausvorschläge auch in der Größe 201x320 akzeptabel oder muss ich diese jetzt alle wieder löschen und nocheinmal hochladen in der Größe 897x1429... ?

(Hoffe nicht das ich es muss da ich 50 Mausvorschläge habe...)


----------



## Lyr1x (13. Februar 2011)

wie gesagt, du musst wohl oder übel alles neu machen... die größe die du jetzt hast wäre toll für eine Briefmarke oder Ähnliches.

Es ist auch keine gute Idee die Entwürfe jetz einfach hochzuvergrößern denn dann sehen wir nur noch Pixel 

sorry, aber glaube mir es ist falsch...

p.s. STRG + U hast du bei jedem deiner Entwürfe mindestens 3 mal angewandt master  also sag mir nicht das du es nicht kennst


----------



## master4860 (13. Februar 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> wie gesagt, du musst wohl oder übel alles neu machen... die größe die du jetzt hast wäre toll für eine Briefmarke oder Ähnliches.
> 
> Es ist auch keine gute Idee die Entwürfe jetz einfach hochzuvergrößern denn dann sehen wir nur noch Pixel
> 
> ...



ich habe bei meinen Vorschlägen die Sättigung und den Farbton des jeweiligen Mausbeispiel Bildes geändert aber nicht den Befehl strg+u verwendet mit dem man in deinem Programm wie du sagst bilder umfärben kann


----------



## Lyr1x (13. Februar 2011)

ja okay egal,

fest steht das deine Bilder zu klein sind


----------



## Crivit (13. Februar 2011)

master4860 schrieb:


> ich habe bei meinen Vorschlägen die Sättigung und den Farbton des jeweiligen Mausbeispiel Bildes geändert aber nicht den Befehl strg+u verwendet mit dem man in deinem Programm wie du sagst bilder umfärben kann



 Meiner Meinung nach solltest Du Deine Vorschläge (Totenköpfe) auch mal überdenken. Hast sie wohl _gegoogelt, die sind _nur als Free Wallpaper verwendbar und nicht zum Wiederverkauf auf z.B. Mäusen (Merchandising) gedacht. Aber soll nur ein Tipp bzgl. Copyright sein, mehr auch nicht.

  Und natürlich auch die richtige Vorlagengröße verwenden.


----------



## Locuza (13. Februar 2011)

master4860 schrieb:


> ich habe bei meinen Vorschlägen die Sättigung und den Farbton des jeweiligen Mausbeispiel Bildes geändert aber nicht den Befehl strg+u verwendet mit dem man in deinem Programm wie du sagst bilder umfärben kann


Wenn du mit Photoshop arbeitest, dann ist das der Befehl dazu. Vielleicht hast du auch ein anderes Photoshop Profil.

2. Deine Bilder musst du selber erstellt haben oder Lizenzfreie Bilder benützt haben. Spar dir also lieber die Mühe, die Bilder zu vergrößern , sondern mach erstmal legale Sachen


----------



## master4860 (13. Februar 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Photoshop arbeitest, dann ist das der Befehl dazu. Vielleicht hast du auch ein anderes Photoshop Profil.
> 
> 2. Deine Bilder musst du selber erstellt haben oder Lizenzfreie Bilder benützt haben. Spar dir also lieber die Mühe, die Bilder zu vergrößern , sondern mach erstmal legale Sachen




welche meiner Beispiel Bilder sind denn nicht linzenzfrei o.O? Ich habe kein einziges Bild verwendet wo irgendwie ein Copyright Recht oder halt ein Urheberrecht drauf ist


----------



## Locuza (13. Februar 2011)

master4860 schrieb:


> welche meiner Beispiel Bilder sind denn nicht linzenzfrei o.O? Ich habe kein einziges Bild verwendet wo irgendwie ein Copyright Recht oder halt ein Urheberrecht drauf ist


Ob das wirklich das gelbe vom Ei ist 
Stark verwunderlich, dass irgendjemand so etwas, in jedem Belangen, frei zur Verfügung stellt. 
Ich habe selber nach freiem Material gesucht, aber außer Texturen und paar Natur Bildern, gab es nichts was nicht unter einem Copyright stand.


----------



## Crivit (14. Februar 2011)

master4860 schrieb:


> welche meiner Beispiel Bilder sind denn nicht linzenzfrei o.O? Ich habe kein einziges Bild verwendet wo irgendwie ein Copyright Recht oder halt ein Urheberrecht drauf ist



Es muss kein Copyright drauf stehen. Habe selber schon einmal die Erfahrung gemacht, deshalb mein Rat an Dich, kann sehr sehr teuer werden.


----------



## vore (14. Februar 2011)

@master4860
Ganz ehrlich, Logitech wird kein Mousecase Design nehmen welches man mit einem Klick über 100x im Web findet.


----------



## Iryna (14. Februar 2011)

Mit Creative Commons kann man u.a. sofort sehen ob das Bild unter Namensnennung, keine Kommerzialisierung usw. verwendet werden kann. Auf manchen Webseiten kann man danach suchen


----------



## Stillfreemc (14. Februar 2011)

master4860 schrieb:


> welche meiner Beispiel Bilder sind denn nicht linzenzfrei o.O? Ich habe kein einziges Bild verwendet wo irgendwie ein Copyright Recht oder halt ein Urheberrecht drauf ist



Mal ganz abgesehen davon das das material nicht von dir ist.
Macht ja auch gar nix wenns wirklich für jegliche verwendung freigegeben ist.

Aber wenn ich schon arbeiten von anderen verwende such ich mir doch in
der wirklich _Ehrfurcht einflössenden_ vielfalt des www was richtig hammermässiges aus. 

Einige deiner "Entwürfe" geistern schon gefühlte 100 jahre durchs netz


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. Februar 2011)

Nur noch 14 Tage, was ein Glück. Wer weiß, wie oft sich einige Themen hier sonst noch wiederholen. War aber auch eine lange Zeit. Bin extrem gespannt, was zum Schluß in die engere Auswahl fällt. Da sich Logitech auch absichern wird, was das Copyright angeht kann das eh noch interessant werden. Egal was wir hier alles mutmaßen, haben die das letzte Wort. Bleibt nur uns allen Glück zu wünschen... 
MfG


----------



## darkKO (15. Februar 2011)

Jetzt kommen die Profis ...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-38.html#post2700393

Egal, ich mal mir eh keine reellen Siegchancen aus ...


----------



## cintiq21ux (15. Februar 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die Profis ...



och, am Ende werden's auch nur 2D Layouts wie bei allen anderen auch, hab nur eine andere Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Lyr1x (15. Februar 2011)

deine Vorgehensweise is ja schön und gut, doch leider zählt das Endergebniss. Und der Bilder-Thread is ausschließlich für die Masken gedacht, nicht für Arbeitsabläufe, wie du deine Maske letzendlich machst interessiert Logitech glaube ich wenig, hauptsache sie gefällt und sieht schick aus 

p.s. nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn jeder so wie du Bilder von seiner Ertsellung der Makse/Maus posten würde wären wir bei 3251235 Seiten...


----------



## cintiq21ux (15. Februar 2011)

Schon klar. Werde das Bild mit einer der Masken (und als thumbnail) ersetzen. 

Behalte mir jedoch vor den Link zum Album stehen zu lassen, denn der stört nun wirklich nicht und zeigt, dass es noch andere interssante Programme als PS, Gimp und Painter gibt.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Februar 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> deine Vorgehensweise is ja schön und gut, doch leider zählt das Endergebniss. Und der Bilder-Thread is ausschließlich für die Masken gedacht, nicht für Arbeitsabläufe, wie du deine Maske letzendlich machst interessiert Logitech glaube ich wenig, hauptsache sie gefällt und sieht schick aus
> 
> p.s. nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn jeder so wie du Bilder von seiner Ertsellung der Makse/Maus posten würde wären wir bei 3251235 Seiten...


 

Wieso leider? Das Endergebniss wird bestimmt genau so gut aussehen.
So viele User hat es ja nicht, die es auf diese Art und Weise machen oder? Die meisten erstellen die Masken aus Wallpapers - das finde wiederum ich uninteressant!

@cintiq21ux du kannst ja einen eigenen "Fred" über die Arbeitsabläufe erstellen, finde das interessant und würde es gerne Nachverfolgen!


----------



## darkKO (15. Februar 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wieso leider? Das Endergebniss wird bestimmt genau so gut aussehen.
> So viele User hat es ja nicht, die es auf diese Art und Weise machen oder? Die meisten erstellen die Masken aus Wallpapers - das finde wiederum ich uninteressant!
> 
> @cintiq21ux du kannst ja einen eigenen "Fred" über die Arbeitsabläufe erstellen, finde das interessant und würde es gerne Nachverfolgen!



Genauso sehe ich das auch...


----------



## Lyr1x (15. Februar 2011)

Habe ja nicht gesagt das er das Posten seiner Bilder unterlassen soll, mich interessiert es ja selbst wie er da ran geht 

Nur wie schon gesagt ist der Bilder-Upload Thread nur für die Masken gedacht.


----------



## cintiq21ux (15. Februar 2011)

Lyr1x hat schon Recht, ich habe das Bild nun rausgenommen und nur als Thumb angehängt, inklusive einer ersten Maske. Hoffe das geht nun i.O. so, da es nicht mehr so auffällt.

ps @darkKO: thx, mir gefällt zB dein Vorschlag mit dem Wolf sehr gut!


----------



## darkKO (15. Februar 2011)

cintiq21ux schrieb:


> Lyr1x hat schon Recht, ich habe das Bild nun rausgenommen und nur als Thumb angehängt, inklusive einer ersten Maske. Hoffe das geht nun i.O. so, da es nicht mehr so auffällt.



Gefällt mir schon ganz gut... Ich finde deine "Herangehensweise" echt interessant...

P.S.: Wie findest du meine so ? ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-34.html#post2670143


----------



## Tracy (15. Februar 2011)

Na ich würde das mal nicht überbewerten nur weil die Maus in 3D modelliert wurde, ich kann mich noch an die Beispielentwürfe (Space Shuttle …)  am Anfang des Wettbewerbs erinnern, wo glaube ich mehr auf die künstlerische Ader gesetzt wird als eine auf Hochglanz modellierte 3D Maus. Bei Logitech haben die bestimmt genug Leute, die so was aus dem Ärmel schütteln können. 

Manche vergessen glaube ich auch das 99% der Entwürfe nie das Auge der Logitech Jury zu sehen bekommt,  weil die Vorauswahl ja von der Community gemacht wird.


----------



## cintiq21ux (15. Februar 2011)

@ Tracy: Es geht nur um das Layout welches vom 3d-Modell gerendert wird und so Oberflächenstrukturen,-Effekte erlaubt, die mit einem 2d-tool schwierig zu gestalten wären. 

Aber wahrscheinlich wendet Logitech eh nur ein billiges Bedruckungsverfahren an, wird ja keine Grossserie. Sonst hätte man wirklich was mit den Oberflächen oder Printinlays beim Spritzgussverfahren machen können. Ergo werden meine 3d gerenderten Bilder fast irrelevant.

Ich kann dir das Modell mit Unagraphics , Rhino oder Solidworks und co. auch aus dem Ärmel schütteln.

Es wird sowieso ein x-beliebiges Layout gewinnen, ist mir im Endeffekt schnurz egal, Hauptsache ist die Freude an der Sache selbst.


----------



## darkKO (15. Februar 2011)

cintiq21ux schrieb:


> Es wird sowieso ein x-beliebiges Layout gewinnen, ist mir im Endeffekt schnurz egal, Hauptsache ist die Freude an der Sache selbst.



Des nenn ich doch mal ne super Einstellung...Ich mach auch nich wirklich mit weil ich gewinnen will (hätt natürlich auch nix dagegen ), sondern weil mir sowas einfach Spass macht.


----------



## shiv (16. Februar 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Des nenn ich doch mal ne super Einstellung...Ich mach auch nich wirklich mit weil ich gewinnen will (hätt natürlich auch nix dagegen ), sondern weil mir sowas einfach Spass macht.



same here!!

Wie ihr alle Werbung für die eigene Maus macht  lustig. Mir hats  Spaß gemacht wieder mit photoshop zu arbeiten. ist jedesmal lustig sich tuts reinzuzeihen wie man das macht, das man haben will!

Aber die Endprodukte lassen sich von den meisten sehen (paint ausnahmen; wobei es paint videos gibt, da fange ich an zu weinen)


----------



## Lyr1x (16. Februar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> same here!!
> 
> Aber die Endprodukte lassen sich von den meisten sehen (paint ausnahmen; wobei es paint videos gibt, da fange ich an zu weinen)


 
haha  mit Portraits zeichnen und so


----------



## Locuza (16. Februar 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> same here!!
> 
> Wie ihr alle Werbung für die eigene Maus macht  lustig. Mir hats  Spaß gemacht wieder mit photoshop zu arbeiten. ist jedesmal lustig sich tuts reinzuzeihen wie man das macht, das man haben will!
> 
> Aber die Endprodukte lassen sich von den meisten sehen (paint ausnahmen; wobei es paint videos gibt, da fange ich an zu weinen)


Ich denke, jeder der am Design etwas mehr eigenes gemacht hat, hat es mit viel Spaß und Mühe entworfen 
Ich habe Photoshop schon so lange nicht mehr wirklich angefasst. Müssten schon fast mehr als einundhalb jahre gewesen sein 
Ich war irgendwie wieder voll gepackt von Photoshop und Grafiken erstellen, als der Wettbewerb anfing 

Zu den Paint-Videos. Die finde ich auch richtig krass, wenn jemand da eine PSP malt oder Sonstiges und es am Ende jedes Photoshopwerk an die Wand klatscht ist schon richtig geil. 
Wobei ich mir sehr gerne irgendwann ein Wamboo-Pad kaufen will.  
Mit der Maus ist man doch sehr eingeschränkt, auch wenn die Maus sehr Präzise arbeitet.


----------



## BplusO (18. Februar 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich denke, jeder der am Design etwas mehr eigenes gemacht hat, hat es mit viel Spaß und Mühe entworfen


So sieht das aus! deshalb ist's mir auch wurscht ob ich Gewinn oder nicht!
Wär natürlich scho geil wenns paar Stimmchen für meine Entwürfe geben würd  
Spass gemacht hats auf Alle Fälle! Evtl. bekomm ich  noch 1 -2 Entwürfe vor Abgabeschluss hin....hab bloß nicht altzuviel Zeit momentan


----------



## BplusO (18. Februar 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Mit der Maus ist man doch sehr eingeschränkt, auch wenn die Maus sehr Präzise arbeitet.


NE Maus ist eh überbewertet  Ich hab seit Jahren n Trackball..Schade das die Dinger so schwer zu bekommen sind ...wüsst gar nicht ob ich noch mit ner Maus arbeiten könnt


----------



## bigmaik (19. Februar 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen ob es Probleme gibt, wenn ich auf eine Maus den Spruch:- "Killer Spiel" - Spieler Lauf so schnell du kannst! - rauf mache?


----------



## darkKO (19. Februar 2011)

Solange du nicht das komplette Design des T-Shirts übernimmst, sollte das wohl kein Problem darstellen...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Satz ein Copyright hat...


----------



## bigmaik (19. Februar 2011)

ok danke, den Rest der Maus habe ich ja selbst gemacht (also nicht die im Moment hochgeladenen Version, da kommt noch eine neue)


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

und was ist wenn ich das gesicht eines mobs aus einem spiel auf die maus bringe ? 
2d und mit nur seeehr wenig pixeln o
selbst gemalt sogar  
Ein solcher entwurf ist sogar schon hcohgeladen aber die wenigsten haben erkannt das das überhaupt ein spiel ist


----------



## bigmaik (19. Februar 2011)

also wenn du etwas selbst gemalt hast, kannst du es immer verwenden. Dann ist es voll egal, ob es einem Bild (oder in deinem Fall einem Mob) ähnlich sieht.


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

bei den wenigen poixeln die das gesicht hat ist es allerdings zu 100% perfekt nachgemacht.. das ist bei dem gesicht aber keine kunst


----------



## Lyr1x (19. Februar 2011)

:O Ein Creeper? -.- Chris, Mensch sone Maus hab ich doch schon gemacht...


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

du P*nis  ich hab doch gesagt sowas gibts schon  aber die maus richtet sich nicht auf mc design oder grün  ausserdem war das mein ALLERERSTER entwurf , aber weil ich dachte der fällt unter copyright hab ich ihn nicht hochgeladen  naja ist ja auch egal, er ist keine nachmache von deinem keine sorge  nur halt gleiches Creepyface


----------



## Lyr1x (19. Februar 2011)

aha kk :O


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

Ausserdem hab ich den entwurf nichtmal hochgeladen :O ich warte ja noch ab ob ich das überhaupt darf vom copyright her, ist ja eigentlich nur eine zusammenreihung von wenigen pixeln die kaum einer kennt


----------



## bigmaik (20. Februar 2011)

Hab es mir mal angeguckt: ich kenn es nicht^^


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Februar 2011)

genau das meine ich  das spiel ist ja auch noch in der Beta  das ist nicht schlimm wenn mans nicht kennt  
ich glaube ich werde das design nicht hochladen, allein schon um nicht des nachmachens beschuldigt zu werden herr Lyr1x


----------



## Lyr1x (20. Februar 2011)

Habe nichts gegen Konkurrenz Chris, Lads ruhig hoch wenn du willst


----------



## BplusO (21. Februar 2011)

Hab nochmal eine Frage.....

Da man das Logitech Logo ja normal nicht verändern darf, bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob das Logo in der, in meinen Designs gezeigten, leicht (farblich) angepassten Versionen so benutzt werden darf ^^ (Maske 5 , 8, 8a + 9)
Ich kann es natürlich noch abändern sofern erforderlich! Bitte um Info falls ich es noch ändern MUSS bevor es nicht akzeptiert wird so wie es derzeit ist!!! Danke!!!
Ajo direkter Link zu den Entwürfen: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb - NUR BILDER-UPLOAD
Gruß B.

Edith sagte mir: Ich bearbeite die Designs nochmal wo ich n Logo drin hab..besser das ist - entweder fliegen die Logos raus oder ich pass sie so an das sie den Richtlinien entsprechen^^


----------



## shiv (21. Februar 2011)

schade... leider keine zeit mehr für weitere entwürfe gehabt und jetzt ist meine trial von photoshop ausgelaufen :/


----------



## Sushimann (21. Februar 2011)

Mhh sind selbst erstellte Screenshots eig auch Urhebererechtlich geschützt?


----------



## darkKO (21. Februar 2011)

Sushimann schrieb:


> Mhh sind selbst erstellte Screenshots eig auch Urhebererechtlich geschützt?



Ja! Ausser du hast irgendwelche Landschaften (zBsp Crysis)


----------



## Sushimann (21. Februar 2011)

mhh verdammt und wenn man sie bis zur uÚnkenntlichkeit verfremdet? ich mein wer kennt den nicht den locker flockigen Assasinen aus der Nachbarschaft oder?


----------



## darkKO (21. Februar 2011)

Sushimann schrieb:


> mhh verdammt und wenn man sie bis zur uÚnkenntlichkeit verfremdet? ich mein wer kennt den nicht den locker flockigen Assasinen aus der Nachbarschaft oder?



Kommt wohl drauf an wieviel man am Ende noch erkennen kann...


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Februar 2011)

@Markus90 und Thomas-Penner,

Ihr solltet eure Beiträge editieren wenn ihr neue Entwürfe hinzufügt, nicht jedesmal einen neuen Beitrag erstellen. Der Thread würde schon längst explodieren wenn das jeder so macht wie ihr.
Danke


----------



## ShadowAlien (22. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder was schlichtes:


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Februar 2011)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Mal wieder was schlichtes:


 
Falscher Thread 

Hier rein: Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb - NUR BILDER-UPLOAD


----------



## KingLu (27. Februar 2011)

wie viele desgin darf man den max posten bwz darf ich mehrere beiträge posten also mit jeweils 15 beispielen? udn zur tielnahme muss ich doch nru dei Bilder rein setzen oder?


----------



## Locuza (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, du darfst unendlich Entwürfe einsenden und nimmst somit automatisch teil


----------



## Zuhausebinichdaheim (27. Februar 2011)

Ne frage wie schützt ihr eigedlich die Umfrage davor das nicht manche user sich 100Acc erstellen und dann stell mit 100 acc auf ihr design abstimmen?


----------



## KingLu (27. Februar 2011)

ich hoff nru das sowas verhindert wird wäre ja ziemlich unfair


----------



## Locuza (27. Februar 2011)

Dagegen kann man sicher nicht mal irgendwas machen


----------



## x_manu_x (27. Februar 2011)

wo kann man den Abstimmen oder bin ich schon zu spät o.O??


----------



## Locuza (27. Februar 2011)

x_manu_x schrieb:


> wo kann man den Abstimmen oder bin ich schon zu spät o.O??


 
Morgen ist letzter Abgabetag. 
Wann man abstimmen darf, wird sich im März zeigen


----------



## x_manu_x (27. Februar 2011)

ok danke


----------



## Iryna (28. Februar 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Dagegen kann man sicher nicht mal irgendwas machen


 
Bioware hatte wegen den zwei Items (1 Mio EA-Accounts beim Dragon Age 2 => 2 Items) bis zu 600.000 vom Zähler abgezogen. Sprich, ebenso einfach sind die Methoden des Aufdeckens. Wenn aber jemand um eine Stimme betrügt, dann wird man das vermutlich nicht feststellen können. Du kannst dir aber gerne die Anzah der Neuanmeldung aufschreiben und sie mit dem normalen Mittel vergleichen


----------



## BplusO (28. Februar 2011)

Bin eh gespannt wie das mit dem Voting ablaufen wird...könnt ziemlich unübersichtlich werden bei der Menge an Designs O_o

Werden vor Stimmenabgabe eigendlich die "ungültigen Designs" entfernt?? 
Ich sag nur Copyright und nicht regelkonformes Logitech-Logo (Sollten alle Designer nochmal drübergucken - nur so als Tipp! )



> 1. Das Logitech-Logo darf verwendet werden. Bitte haltet euch aber an die Logitech-Richtlinien:
> Logos


----------



## Anonymus (28. Februar 2011)

Habe mal ein paar Fragen:

1) Kann man auch heute noch abgeben?
2) Werden die Namen der Gewinner veröffentlicht, also die richtigen?
3) Kann man bei der Abstimmung auch etwas gewinnen, wenn man selber etwas eingereicht hat, über das abgestimmt wird?

Bin da für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Locuza (28. Februar 2011)

> 1) Kann man auch heute noch abgeben?
> 2) Werden die Namen der Gewinner veröffentlicht, also die richtigen?
> 3) Kann man bei der Abstimmung auch etwas gewinnen, wenn man selber etwas eingereicht hat, über das abgestimmt wird?



1) Ja heute ist letzter Abgabetermin. 
2) Wahrscheinlich nur der Nickname oder nach eigenem Wunsch auch der richtige Name 
3) Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz? Also bei der Abstimmung werden ja die folgenden Sachpreise verlost. Ansonsten bekommst du noch Gewinne, wenn du es in die Top 25 geschafft hast. Wenn du eben nicht in der Top 25 bist, bekommst du halt nur mit Glück etwas bei der Auslosung.


----------



## Lyr1x (28. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> *Das kannst Du gewinnen:*
> 
> *1. Platz*
> Wenn Dein Design von der Jury als Gewinner ermittelt wird, erhältst Du folgende Preise:
> ...


 



Entnommen von der 1. Seite


----------



## Anonymus (28. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich hoffe, dass wirklich nur der Username veröffentlicht, bei meinem normalen wäre ich ehrlich gesagt dagegen.

Bei 3) war meine Frage, ob es auch theoretisch möglich ist, sowohl als Top 25 als auch Abstimmer etwas zu gewinnen?


----------



## Lyr1x (28. Februar 2011)

Denke schon, nur beides Gewinnen geht glaube ich kaum


----------



## KingLu (28. Februar 2011)

Bis wann gehen die abstimmunggen nur morgen und bis wann bzw können auch nicht teilnehmer abstimmen? weil wenn nein wäre ja ziemlich sinnlos welcher der Teilnehemr stimmt icht für seines?


----------



## Anonymus (28. Februar 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Denke schon, nur beides Gewinnen geht glaube ich kaum


 
KK, schade, da muss ich dann nochmal ernsthaft überlegen, ob es sich dann lohnt etwas einzusenden- bin irgendwie mehr auf die Abstimmungspreise scharf, würde aber andererseits auch gerne mal was einsenden- wenn beides möglich wäre, wärs natürlich klasse.


----------



## barkal (28. Februar 2011)

ja da muss ich dir recht geben . einfach ein wallpaper rauspicken aus dem internet ,ein wenig abaendern und auf die maske drauf..... das ist echt nicht sehr kreativ .
ich habe deshalb nur eine maske anstelle von 30 einsendungen ,erstellt und diese selbst gezeichnet und entworfen ..


----------



## KingLu (28. Februar 2011)

wie kann ich emie adresse udn so im Profl angeben?

Bzw muss man die im Profl angeben? will nich das alle sdie sehen nur fürs Gewinnspiel halt


----------



## Chrismettal (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch noch eine frage.. wie ist das eigentlich wenn einer beim abstimmen die verlosung gewinnt und sagen wir medal of honor gewinnt aber noch nicht volljährig ist ? das spiel ist ja ab 18  währe es in dem fall erlaubt das auf ein elternteil zu übertragen das die sozusagen den gewinn bekommen würden ?


----------



## Locuza (28. Februar 2011)

PCGH bräuchte ja dann eine Einverständniserklärung deiner Eltern. 
Ich glaube es reicht schon, wenn der jenige, der das Paket an nimmt über 18 Jahre alt ist.
Aber das wird ja schon hinhauen


----------



## Dripper7 (28. Februar 2011)

Leute wo stimm ich den jez bitte ab  ich finds i wie net ^^


----------



## Locuza (28. Februar 2011)

Dripper7 schrieb:


> Leute wo stimm ich den jez bitte ab  ich finds i wie net ^^


 
Ganz ruhig xD

Heute ist der letzte Abgabe Termin. 
Also ist die Abstimmung aller Vorraussicht im März. 
43 Seiten müssen erstmal hochgeladen werden


----------



## shiv (1. März 2011)

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern VIEL GLÜCK!!!


----------



## darkKO (1. März 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> Wünsche allen Teilnehmern VIEL GLÜCK!!!



Jo, von mir selbstredend auch !


----------



## Lyr1x (2. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Jo, von mir selbstredend auch !


 
dito, Let the Votes begin!


----------



## Chrismettal (2. März 2011)

[/sign] 
Es sind viele gerade zu göttliche designs dabei, ich glaube schon fast das ich weiss welches design gewinnt aber ich werd nicht verraten welchesich meine 
der ersteller weiss wie geil ich es finde 

Viel glück allen


----------



## Locuza (2. März 2011)

Puhhh, endlich habe ich auch Zeit Text zu verfassen 

War ziemlich stressig und ich habe nicht einmal irgendwelche Beschreibungen verfassen können. Der Thread ist ja leider zu.

Aber ich fand den Wettbewerb erstklassig. Sich mit so vielen Menschen zu messen und Ideen und Phantasien von Anderen zu beobachten 
Ich habe Photoshop schon seit rund 2 Jahren nicht mehr angefasst. Der Wettbewerb hat mich  wieder an den ganzen Spaß zurück geführt.
Nach ein paar Stunden hat man wieder alles gekonnt, wie Fahrrad fahren 

Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei der großartigen Konkurrenz, die unglaublich viel Arbeit in ihre Entwürfe gesteckt hat und auch gerne im Regel-Thread debattiert haben 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Glück und drücke allen die Daumen in die Top 25 zu kommen und denke Jungs und Mädels das haben wir toll hinbekommen 

Zum Schluss hoffe ich natürlich auch, dass kein Copy&Paste Master jemals in die Top 25 eines Wettbewerbes hineinkommt 

In diesem Sinne

Good luck @ all!


----------



## BplusO (3. März 2011)

Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen! GL @ ALL!


----------



## shiv (3. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Puhhh, endlich habe ich auch Zeit Text zu verfassen
> 
> War ziemlich stressig und ich habe nicht einmal irgendwelche Beschreibungen verfassen können. Der Thread ist ja leider zu.
> 
> ...


 
Dito!!!


----------



## Dripper7 (3. März 2011)

Jo Viel Glück euch allen !


----------



## jukom66 (3. März 2011)

Hallo, wünsche auch allen viel Glück. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt bis es endlich los geht. Sind ja einige gute Designs dabei es wird bestimmt nicht einfach.

Bis bald, hat bis jetzt viel Spaß gemacht !


----------



## KingLu (3. März 2011)

Ich hab mir echt viel Mühe geben aber ich glaube zu 99,99999% werde ich nicht der 1ste Platz XD auch wenn ich die 1000€ dringends nötig hätte XD udn nicht zum Pc kauf (das ist ernst gemeint und soll nicht so rüber kommen als würde ich nach Mitleid suchen oder so) =(  (hab wegen diesem Wettbewebr das erste mal Hand an ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gelegt XD)
Hier meine entwürfe 

Euch allen viel Glück XD


----------



## MAXimus1993 (4. März 2011)

Ja manchmal ist schon echt ärgerlich mit an zu sehen das vorallem bei facebook die designs am meisten "gefällt mir" abbekommen die eindeutig via copy&paste gemacht wurden   ich habe pro entwurf von mir locker 2 h zeit zum überlegen benötigt und 3-4h habe ich dann gebraucht um meine idee auch um zu setzen. 

Naja ich hoffe dieser Wettbewerb bleibt schön fair und das solche entwürfe erst garnicht in die top 25 kommen 

Sooo.. natürlich wünsche ich allen Leuten die ihre, mit Herzblut getränkten, Entwürfe hier hoch geladen haben viel Glück^^
MfG MAXimus


----------



## darkKO (4. März 2011)

Ja, diese ganzen "Wallpaper Mäuse" sind echt fürn A****...So was würd ich nicht auf meinem Tisch stehen haben wollen...manche sehen zwar echt nicht sooo schlecht aus, aber ich will nicht auf ner LAN plötzlich von jemanden zu bekommen:

"Geil, des hab ich als Wallpaper" 

Da würde die Individualität ziemlich flöten gehen...gerade bei ner Limited Edition einer Maus will man doch was haben, was man nicht schon gefühlte 10 Millionen Mal im Web gesehen hat.

Ich mein, was bringt einem ne Maus die nur 100x produziert wurde, wenn das Design nicht individuell ist ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung...


----------



## Chrismettal (4. März 2011)

Facebook ? link ?


----------



## AvaTar-Style (4. März 2011)

Hallo, bin noch neu hier!!! Eine Frage und zwar, ich schaffe einfach nicht zu finden, WO man die mäuse bewerten kann!!! Und wer der Sieger sein wird, es müssen doch mehr als 200 Bilder irgendwo sein, von denen ich mir eins ausssuche und dafür abstimme oder nicht?
Das einzige was ich gefunden habe, sind nur die Entwürfe von den Leuten bzw. fertige Styles der Mäuse, aber ich kann doch dort nicht bewerten, z.B. von Chrissmethal finde ich eine Maus ultrageil und von parekoy !

Link zu allgemeinen Entwürfen von Leuten, da wurden Mäuse gepostet, aber bewerten kann ich doch nicht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...s-design-wettbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-50.html

oder muss man irgendwie warten? ( bis zum 28.02.2011 , eigentlich ist schon alles vorbei mit posten )

Zusammengefasst: WO bewerte ich die Mäuse und wo sehe ich den Sieger ( im Forum oder gibts eine Extra Seite ) ????? 
Bitte helfen xD ^^ !!!!


----------



## darkKO (4. März 2011)

Siehe Post von der letzten Seite des Upload Treads



> Geschlossen, der Wettbewerb ist beendet. *Die nächsten Schritte folgen nach der Cebit 2011.*



Soll also wohl am 5. oder 6. März weitergehen...


----------



## Chrismettal (4. März 2011)

Zuerst mal danke  dein Feedback bedeutet mir viel 
und voten kann man warscheinlich erst ab dem 5. oder später, im letzten post des bilder upload threads wurde gesagt das nach der cebit die nächsten schritte eingeleitet werden, und meines wissens dauert die cebit noch bis zum 5.3. 

EDIT: danke DarkKO  ich wollte noch so gern Februar haben


----------



## darkKO (4. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Zuerst mal danke  dein Feedback bedeutet mir viel
> und voten kann man warscheinlich erst ab dem 5. oder später, im letzten post des bilder upload threads wurde gesagt das nach der cebit die nächsten schritte eingeleitet werden, und meines wissens dauert die cebit noch bis zum 5.2.



Eher 5.3. 

P.S. Dein "The Cake is a Lie" Entwurf find ich auch ziemlich geil...sehr kreativ...


----------



## Chrismettal (4. März 2011)

Ups sorry  danke für den hinweis


----------



## Lyr1x (4. März 2011)

ich denke das das mit den votes noch einige Zeit dauert, die Zuständigen müssen 100 pro noch all die Entwürfe Downloaden, Sortieren, evtl. auf ne Maus basteln.... und das dauert glaube ich 

Das Ergebniss steht bestimmt Ende 2011 fest, haha


----------



## Locuza (4. März 2011)

KingLu schrieb:


> Ich hab mir echt viel Mühe geben aber ich glaube zu 99,99999% werde ich nicht der 1ste Platz XD auch wenn ich die 1000€ dringends nötig hätte XD udn nicht zum Pc kauf (das ist ernst gemeint und soll nicht so rüber kommen als würde ich nach Mitleid suchen oder so) =(  (hab wegen diesem Wettbewebr das erste mal Hand an ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gelegt XD)
> Hier meine entwürfe
> 
> Euch allen viel Glück XD


 
Ganz ehrlich KingLu. Wenn ich das lese bekomme ich Mitleid. Nicht nur weil mir 1.000 Euro auch weiterhelfen würden, etwas leichter im Leben durch die Welt zu kommen. Oder überhaupt zu meiner Geliebten oder ein neuer PC, der nicht Prozessorinfarkt beim FireFox aufmachen bekommt  
sondern, weil ich dir nicht glaube das du dir viel Mühe gegeben hast. Ich habe für den Wettbewerb am Stück gerechnet denke ich ~ 50 Stunden investiert. Für ein Design saß ich 17 stunden à 3 Tage. Habe jeden Entwurf selbst erstellst und bin Sau froh das es andere genauso gemacht haben.
Bei dir sehe ich aber nur, Programm runtergeladen und die "Mühe" dazu verwendet 3 Bruches in verschiedenen Farben drauf zu malen und paar Google Bilder drüber zu ziehen. Das geht so nicht.


Der Kommentar-Thread war auch ganz schlimm, wo ich lesen musste " User XY hat ein schönes Design hochgeladen, dass kenne ich, habe ich als Wallpaper" WTF?

Und ein paar Tage später sehe ich auf Chip.de das Bild zum runterladen. Ich denke nicht das es frei zur Verfügung steht, aber selbst wenn, ist draufklatschen nicht eine Art, die von mir Respekt bekommt. Ich finde es echt grausam mit dem ganzen nicht legalen Zeug der da herumschwirrt und wohl möglich sogar noch Entwürfe verdrängt, wo ich mir denke, wow die haben sich so viel Mühe gemacht sind aber auf Platz 26, weil Wallpaper mit der schönen Frau auf 25 kam und ich darf auf Platz 37 stehen und 13 Plätze vor mir Wallpapers 

Da verging mit zwischenzeitlich mal die Lust. 
Aber naja, es gibt immer ein Happy-End 
Bin echt froh über die guten Konkurrenten.


----------



## KingLu (4. März 2011)

1. hab erst durch dei PC games von dem teil hier erfahren 2. ich habe ziemlich viel Stress in der Schule gehabt so kam es dsas ich in den 4 Tagen die ich Zeit hatte nicht wirklich zeit hatte außerdem bin ich nich gerade begabt im Thema Bildbarbeitungs programme und kenne mich bei denen recht wenig aus daher habe ich mit möglichst hoher Leistung ein möglichst gutes ergebnis erzielt Klar hat einer der seit Dezmeber weiß das es den Wettbewerb gibt viel mehr zeit drüber nach zu denken aber ich hatte keine Zeit 2-3Tage einfach mal übers design nach zu denken weil ich ingesamt jeden Tag erst ab 10uhr abends was machen konnte heißt bis 11, Samstag musste ich den ganzen Tag arbeiten = wieder keine Zeit (sonntag war ich unterwegs),.... nunja da war das ja schon vorbei ne aber egal ich weiß das ich auf ekein Fall erster werde zu 80% wahrschelich auch nicht unter die 25 ich hoff einfach auf einen der 100 zufalls gewinne.

IS ganz klar das du bessere Resultate erzeilst wenn du es seit spätesten dem 28.12 davon weißt ich habe es aber erst am 24.02 erfahren heist fast 2 Monate Später gibt mir 2 Monate mehr Zeit dann kann ich mich richig in die Materie reindenken verschiedene Prigramme versuchen udn ich versprech dir ich werde viel besser designe vorbringen als ich es jetz getane habe


----------



## @lex (4. März 2011)

um eine Maus zu gestalten musst du nicht mehr von einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm können als ein bild auf die maske der maus zu bringen. Die Gestaltung kann auch komplett ohne Vorkenntnisse bewältigt werden. Wer nicht mit Programmen arbeiten kann sollte sich eine andere Möglichkeit suchen (z.B malen, Fotos...). Man muss ja keine 15 Bilder posten. Wenn man sich 1-2 h Zeit nimmt kann man schon sehr gute Resultate bringen.
Edit: wenn du keine Gewinnerwartungen hast, keine Zeit hast und dich nirgends einarbeiten willst (also vermutlich auch keine Lust hast) - wieso nimmst du dann am Wettbewerb teil und nicht nur an der Abstimmung?


----------



## shiv (4. März 2011)

hahaha. Herrlich. Ihr versüßt mir den Abend. KingLu seit wann ist Schule Stress?? Frag mal Leute die Arbeiten und 12-14 h unterwegs sind... Und die haben auch sau gute Designs gemacht. Ganz ehrlich deine Designs sind bilder, die du per google gesucht hast maske drüber und noch bissl mit brushs gearbeitet. zeitaufwand pro maus max 15 min. hättest lieber 1 gescheite maus machen sollen und nicht 100 halbseiderne


----------



## Lyr1x (4. März 2011)

Chillt Jungs 

Es gibt solche und solche Designs, wer weis, vllt hat das ganze Logitech auch schon so gesehn wie ihr/ich, sodass sie doch, ich sag mal 50% der unbrauchbaren Entwürfe, von vorn herein rauslöschen.
Ich wäre zumindest stark dafür.


Schönen Abend!


----------



## Stillfreemc (5. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Nicht nur weil mir 1.000 Euro auch weiterhelfen würden, etwas leichter im Leben durch die Welt zu kommen. Oder überhaupt zu meiner Geliebten oder ein neuer PC, der nicht Prozessorinfarkt beim FireFox aufmachen bekommt



Ich würde die 1000€ier spenden und mir die maus als andenken in die vitrine stellen.



Locuza schrieb:


> Da verging mit zwischenzeitlich mal die Lust.



DITO bin irgendwann anfang februar auch wieder im wahren leben angekommen und hab mich von einer
guten platzierung verabschiedet  Sieht ja keiner wieviel zeit du in deine entwürfe steckst und zählt im endeffekt auch nicht.
Habs dann bei den aktuellen designs belassen und keine neuen entwürfe mehr gemacht.
Alles in allem wars aber trozdem ein spass an einer g9x rumzubasteln.



Locuza schrieb:


> Aber naja, es gibt immer ein Happy-End



Genau, und zwar in 08/15 hollywood movies 

Greetz Stillfreemc


----------



## mramnesie (5. März 2011)

Stillfreemc schrieb:


> ....DITO bin irgendwann anfang februar auch wieder im wahren leben angekommen und hab mich von einer
> guten platzierung verabschiedet  Sieht ja keiner wieviel zeit du in deine entwürfe steckst und zählt im endeffekt auch nicht.
> Habs dann bei den aktuellen designs belassen und keine neuen entwürfe mehr gemacht.
> Alles in allem wars aber trozdem ein spass an einer g9x rumzubasteln....




Ganz genau so ging es mir auch - und mal ehrlich, so richtig gute Entwürfe habe ich auch nicht mehr gesehen. Ewig diese Wallpaperspamerei, oder schwarz-gelbe Barken-muster, Carbon oder Einschusslöcher. Es war mir insgesamt auch einwenig zu viel "kill" usw. dabei (sry. Chris - das ist was mir an Deinem Entwuf - der grafisch sonst super ist - nicht so gefällt...). 

Also ich hoffe das man diese Wallpaperthematik "umgehen" kann - ich werde sowas jedenfalls nicht wählen - was man anhand meiner Entwürfe ja nachavollziehen kann .

So nun allen die offensichtlich auf meiner Linie sind


----------



## Chrismettal (5. März 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> Es war mir insgesamt auch einwenig zu viel "kill" usw. dabei (sry. Chris - das ist was mir an Deinem Entwuf - der grafisch sonst super ist - nicht so gefällt...).


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das du mich meinst 
geschmäcker sind verschieden , ich habe die Mäuse nach meinen Vorstellungen Designt und habe auch nie erwartet das sie jedem gefallen würden  ich habe sie so designed wie ich mir eine Maus auf meinem Schreibtisch vorstellen kann  es gibt auch andere grafisch sehr schöne entwürfe die ich allerdings nie im leben als Gamer(!)maus kaufen würde  wie gesagt, geschmäcker sind verschieden 

Greetz Chrizz


----------



## amdfreak (5. März 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die ganzen Mäuse, auf die man einfach ein Wallpaper gepastet hat, das man im Internet finden kann, von vornherein ausgeschlossen werden müssten. Ich hab zwei "Wallpaper-Mäuse" gemacht, wobei die Wallpaper von _mir_ stammen (also eigene Fotos, die ich zu Motiven gemacht hab).
Ansonsten hat mir der Wettbewerb auch Spass gemacht ; solch kreative Projekte haben mir schon immer gefallen 

Meine Entwürfe


----------



## darkKO (5. März 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> ...und mal ehrlich, so richtig gute Entwürfe habe ich auch nicht mehr gesehen. Ewig diese Wallpaperspamerei, oder schwarz-gelbe Barken-muster, Carbon oder *Einschusslöcher*...



Du meinst doch wohl nicht mich, oder ? 

siehe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-34.html#post2670143



mramnesie schrieb:


> ...war mir insgesamt auch einwenig zu viel "kill" usw. dabei...



Ganz ehrlich, es handelt sich wohl zweifelsohne um eine Gamermaus, da sind wir uns doch wohl einig, oder ? 
Und was machen Gamer zu, sagen wir mal 80 % ?? Richtig..."killen" 
Ich denk mal (bzw weiss es, weil ich selbst Gamer bin), dass Leute die zBsp Quake, CS, UT oder so was zocken, keine Maus haben wollen, die zwar wunderschön designt ist, aber nicht zum "Image" passt. Die wollen eher ne Maus die direkt zeigt was Sache ist, die eine gewisse Aggresivität ausstrahlt. Ich mein, guck dir doch mal die ganzen Produkte an die für Gamer designt wurden, zBsp die Repuplic of Gamers Serie von Asus oder auch die Fatl1ty Produktreihe...da siehst du keine Blümchen, knallbunte Farben oder dergleichen. Wenn du eine bestimmte Zielgruppe ansprechen willst, musst du einen gewissen Standard erfüllen sonst verkauft sich dein Produkt nicht, so einfach ist das. Das ist nun mal die harte Realität...

//EDIT

Hier mal als Beispiel: Logitech G5 "Republic of Gamers by Asus":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was siehst du ? Caarbooonn...


----------



## mramnesie (5. März 2011)

@chris: ja ich meine dich  Und richtig - Geschmäcker sind verschieden - und das ist gut so - ich finde Deine Maus ja auch echt nicht schlecht, aber m.E. kann man das auch ohne "kill" gut hinbekommen. Auch ich bin ein Gamer, aber mehr so in die Gothic/Risen-Richtung - da killt man natürlich auch - aber mit Stil  wie ich finde - und selten Menschen.

Ich muss sagen, ich habe meine Mäuse eigentlich nicht entworfen um sie zu verkaufen - das wird auch nicht das Ziel dieser Aktion sein   ...so naiv braucht man m.E. garnicht sein - aber es wird schon so sein, dass dieses Kill-Zeugs bei den meisten - die ja CS, UT etc. zocken (aus dem Alter bin ich inzwischen halt raus...obwohl der Duke kommt zurück...) besser ankommt. Aber wie gesagt, ich wollte eine schöne Maus designen und keine Mainstream-hauptsache-es gefällt-den meisten-Zockern-Maus gestalten - der Spass steht im Vordergrund.

@darKKO: Ich meine nicht Dich im speziellen, und das Carbon gut ankommt ist ja klar - hast Du bewiesen  also nichts neues - ein alter m.E. langweiliger Hut. Ich denke es geht hier auch - und so wurde es ja schon beschrieben - um die gute Idee, und nicht das Abkupfern oder Weiterentwickeln von alten Hüten - oder? Nur ums klar zustellen - ich fühle mich kein bisschen angepisst und wollte auch Dich kein bisschen anpissen - das ist ein freies Land - oder?  Und diese Realität ist für mich "Kindergarten" und nicht hart  - ich will hier Spass haben und weil ich keine Mainstream-Maus entwickeln wollte, erwarte ich mir auch keinen Top25-Platz  - ferner hab ich hier gar nicht die Lobby im Forum .... Ich denke es wird eine dieser Killermäuse gewinnen...

Btw. ist mein Hai nicht auch "voll Agro"


----------



## Porry (5. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, es handelt sich wohl zweifelsohne um eine Gamermaus, da sind wir uns doch wohl einig, oder ?
> Und was machen Gamer zu, sagen wir mal 80 % ?? Richtig..."killen"
> Ich denk mal (bzw weiss es, weil ich selbst Gamer bin), dass Leute die zBsp Quake, CS, UT oder so was zocken, keine Maus haben wollen, die zwar wunderschön designt ist, aber nicht zum "Image" passt. Die wollen eher ne Maus die direkt zeigt was Sache ist, die eine gewisse Aggresivität ausstrahlt. Ich mein, guck dir doch mal die ganzen Produkte an die für Gamer designt wurden, zBsp die Repuplic of Gamers Serie von Asus oder auch die Fatl1ty Produktreihe...da siehst du keine Blümchen, knallbunte Farben oder dergleichen. Wenn du eine bestimmte Zielgruppe ansprechen willst, musst du einen gewissen Standard erfüllen sonst verkauft sich dein Produkt nicht, so einfach ist das. Das ist nun mal die harte Realität...


Ich hab beides in meinem Entwurf, sowohl die Blümchen als auch das "killen".
Wobei die Blümchen eher zum Kontrast und zur Ironie vorhanden sind.


----------



## darkKO (5. März 2011)

@mramnesie

Mir gings doch gar nicht darum, dass hier irgendwer irgendwen "anpisst"... Hab mich ja auch gar nicht angepisst gefühlt, keine Angst...

Was meinst du, wird Logitech mit den restlichen 74 Mäusen machen, die nicht verlost werden ?? Wegschmeissen ? Im Keller verstauben lassen ?? Selber behalten (Mitarbeiter) ? 

Vielleicht bekommt sie ja PCGHX als Abo-Prämie oder so...

Oder sie verkaufen sie...

Ach ja, mach dir nix draus, ich komm garantiert auch nicht in die Top25...aber wayne... "Wallpaper-Copy-Paste-Design" ftw   ...

Und ja, dein Hai ist mordsaggro...

P.S.: Ich mag deine Designs...


@Porry

Ich doch auch...siehe meine "Lady Edition"...


----------



## Marfinator (5. März 2011)

Kommt mal wieder runter 
Bringt doch sowieso alles nix


----------



## Locuza (5. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> [...]
> Was meinst du, wird Logitech mit den restlichen 74 Mäusen machen, die nicht verlost werden ?? Wegschmeissen ? Im Keller verstauben lassen ?? Selber behalten (Mitarbeiter) ?
> 
> Vielleicht bekommt sie ja PCGHX als Abo-Prämie oder so...
> ...


 
Ich denke ein Paar wird PCGH behalten und der Rest wird als limitierte Sonderauflage verkauft oder zu irgendwelchen Spezialpaketen geschnürt


----------



## mramnesie (5. März 2011)

@Mafianator: Ich glaube du verkennst das..

@darKKO


----------



## bigmaik (5. März 2011)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten die gewinner maus zu sehen, es sind viele sehr gute entwürfe dabei. ich hoffe ich komm unter die top 25 damit ich dann die maus bekomme 

good luck @ all


----------



## Jol (5. März 2011)

Hier gehts ja richtig rund!!!

Ich habe auch mitgemacht mit der Intention, den Sieg zu erringen.
Sich an ein Projekt zu klammern, mit so´nem Hauptpreis, hat mir persönlich am meisten Spaß gemacht! Ich hoffe, die Arbeit macht sich bezahlt 
Die Logitech G9X -mit einer meiner Kreationen- als Zuckerl dazu, wäre natürlich der Hammer!!!

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Stimmen aus der bezaubernden Community, damit ich es in die top 25 schaffe und wünsche auch jetzt ALLEN Designern und Votern ganz viel Erfolg!... 
ich bin gespannt wie´s weiter geht...

Schaut euch gerne mal meine Designs an!!!!
Grüße! 

Designs: >   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-44.html#post2742548


----------



## mramnesie (6. März 2011)

jup - muss zugeben, das waren von den letzten Entwürfen die interessantesten (meiner ist ja weiter vorne  - hihi ) Ist ziemlich Gigermäßig - sowas hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber da fehlt mir die Zeit (hab für meine Gerippe schon ein paar h investiert...) und wohl auch die Geduld und o.k. auch das Talent  - von daher denke ich Du bist ein professioneller... also einer vor dem sich alle Hobbygrafiker hier fürchten...  Und es wäre schön wenn Du ausser den zwei Beiträgen noch mehr zur Community beiträgst


----------



## Jol (6. März 2011)

Ich denke, ich werde mich schon immer wieder hier aufhalten... Zwar werde ich (voraussichtlich) nicht die "500 Beiträge Grenze" sprengen aber für Computer interessiere ich mich auf alle Fälle!
UND ja, ich will professionell sein  bin aber nur ein einfacher Student...

Weiterhin VIELEN Dank für Deine Meinung! sie ehrt mich sehr


----------



## darkKO (6. März 2011)

@Jol

Deine Designs gefallen mir auch ziemlich gut, aber ich befürchte das du Probleme bekommen könntest wegen der Richtlinien des Logitech Logos...könnt mich aber auch irren...


----------



## Porry (6. März 2011)

Ich bin jetzt echt gespannt welche Art von Design von den Votern preferiert wird..


----------



## Locuza (6. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> @Jol
> 
> Deine Designs gefallen mir auch ziemlich gut, aber ich befürchte das du Probleme bekommen könntest wegen der Richtlinien des Logitech Logos...könnt mich aber auch irren...


 
Ich meine mal genauso zu denken wie Jol

1.Wenn es ein Problem darstellen sollte, kann man dies gern ändern 
2.Sind diese Richtlinien wohl eher für außenstehende Werber gedacht worden? Immerhin werden Entwürfe direkt für Logitech erstellt und wenn man die eigenen Entwürfe von Logitech ansieht, dann stellt man fest, die sind alle mal schön eingefärbt in schwarz oder rot.
3.Sollte es meiner Ansicht nach nur ein Problem darstellen, wenn das Logo so platziert oder modifiziert wurde, dass man es kaum noch erkennen kann.
4. Ist es eine einmalige Sache und das Logo sollte ja in den Entwurf einfließen und nicht wie ein Fremdkörper wirken.
5. Mal sehen wieviel von den Argumenten auch anerkannt werden


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2011)

Oh.. damn mir fällt gerade auf ich habe auf seite 4 noch ienen post o.O sry ich habe alles in meinen post aus seite 3 reineditiert und wusste garnicht das ich noch einen auf seite 4 gemacht habe, könnte ein mod den post auf seite 4 löschen ? der entwurf der da hochgeladen ist ist in seite 3 reineditiert


----------



## darkKO (6. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Oh.. damn mir fällt gerade auf ich habe auf seite 4 noch ienen post o.O sry ich habe alles in meinen post aus seite 3 reineditiert und wusste garnicht das ich noch einen auf seite 4 gemacht habe, könnte ein mod den post auf seite 4 löschen ? der entwurf der da hochgeladen ist ist in seite 3 reineditiert




Die werden das bestimmt aussortieren...keine Sorge...


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2011)

Okey gut  ich wollte es nur angemerkt haben so dass es am ende nicht heisst ich hätte davon gewusst und nicht versucht was dagegen zu unternehmen


----------



## mramnesie (6. März 2011)

Nein, ich finde man sollte dich deswegen ganz disqualifizieren : Ironie aus:


----------



## Chrismettal (6. März 2011)

Autsch  das tat weh


----------



## mramnesie (6. März 2011)

...war doch nur Spass - nicht böse sein


----------



## Chrismettal (7. März 2011)

schon klar  
übrigens ist jetzt der 7.3. .. ich will jetzt nicht ungeduldig sein aber.. hat man uns vergessen ?


----------



## darkKO (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jol (7. März 2011)

Und das ist sogar noch gesund!!!! 

Meine Geduld wandert auch geduldig an den Pfaden der Grenzen 
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Lyr1x (7. März 2011)

me too!

Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## ]-[unter (7. März 2011)

Das kann aber noch dauern, bei vorherigen Screenshot Contest hat das auch mal ein paar Wochen gedauert. Bei diesen ausmaß an Entwürfen und das diese wahrscheinlich auch noch bearbeitet werden müssen so wie in den Wöchentlichen Bericht, kann das bestimmt einige Zeit dauern. Dazu kommt noch das die CeBIT war und die Redaktion bestimmt erst mal primär mit den Artikeln, für die nächst Ausgabe beschäftigt sind.

Am besten schließt man den Fred, bis auf blabla, sich selbst auf die Schulter klopfen und das geflame über Andere kommt hier wohl nichts mehr gescheites rüber.


----------



## Iryna (7. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich meine mal genauso zu denken wie Jol
> 
> 1.Wenn es ein Problem darstellen sollte, kann man dies gern ändern
> 2.Sind diese Richtlinien wohl eher für außenstehende Werber gedacht worden? Immerhin werden Entwürfe direkt für Logitech erstellt und wenn man die eigenen Entwürfe von Logitech ansieht, dann stellt man fest, die sind alle mal schön eingefärbt in schwarz oder rot.
> ...


 
Die Community könnte die Korrektur deines Logos auf dem Klageweg erreichen. Die 1000 Euro nehmen wir dir! 

So, einer weniger, nächster


----------



## darkKO (7. März 2011)

]-[unter schrieb:


> ...Am besten schließt man den Fred, bis auf blabla, sich selbst auf die Schulter klopfen und das geflame über Andere kommt hier wohl nichts mehr gescheites rüber...



Irgendwie müssen wir doch die Zeit bis zur Abstimmung rumkriegen...


----------



## amdfreak (7. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen wir doch die Zeit bis zur Abstimmung rumkriegen...


Ditto ! Ditto !
Ach, jetzt werd ich auch schon zum Pokemon...
Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich jetzt schon auf die Abstimmung. Wie läuft die überhaupt ? Gibt es da verschiedene Kategorien o.ä. ? Man kann doch unmöglich eine Abstimmung mit 2000 möglichkeiten starten !


----------



## darkKO (7. März 2011)

amdfreak schrieb:


> Ditto ! Ditto !
> Ach, jetzt werd ich auch schon zum Pokemon...
> Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich jetzt schon auf die Abstimmung. Wie läuft die überhaupt ? Gibt es da verschiedene Kategorien o.ä. ? Man kann doch unmöglich eine Abstimmung mit 2000 möglichkeiten starten !


 
Gute Frage...das weiss wahrscheinlich noch niemand so genau...


----------



## BplusO (7. März 2011)

Doch ich weiß es **meld** !!!! 

Ihr dürft alle nur für *meine Designs* abstimmen!!!


----------



## shiv (8. März 2011)

deine sind gut, fast so gut wie meine 

...


----------



## Lyr1x (8. März 2011)

**huuu*–*st**



Die Spannung steigt von Tag zu Tag...


----------



## shiv (8. März 2011)

jaja bisschen für die eigenen designs werben


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. März 2011)

]-[unter schrieb:


> Das kann aber noch dauern, bei vorherigen Screenshot Contest hat das auch mal ein paar Wochen gedauert. Bei diesen ausmaß an Entwürfen und das diese wahrscheinlich auch noch bearbeitet werden müssen so wie in den Wöchentlichen Bericht, kann das bestimmt einige Zeit dauern. Dazu kommt noch das die CeBIT war und die Redaktion bestimmt erst mal primär mit den Artikeln, für die nächst Ausgabe beschäftigt sind.
> 
> Am besten schließt man den Fred, bis auf blabla, sich selbst auf die Schulter klopfen und das geflame über Andere kommt hier wohl nichts mehr gescheites rüber.


 AMEN! [hat aber doch ein wenig amüsiert...die Zeit vergeht zumindest bei dem herrlich divenhaften Rumgezicke]


----------



## Chrismettal (8. März 2011)

Macht mal nicht so viel eigenwerbung 
wer meine Signatur liest ist cool


----------



## shiv (8. März 2011)

ja ich bin COOOOOL!!

wer auf klick in meiner signatur klickt ist sogar mega cool 

Edit: Chrismettal meine tafelmaus ist viel schöner als deine NANANANANANA  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/45674-chrismettal.html


----------



## Chrismettal (8. März 2011)

Weil deine mal wieder die unterschwellige botschaft von leicht bekleideten mädchen enthält ? 

ich hätte eigentlich viiel mehr bilder erwartet mit eben solchen leicht bekleideten damen, aber es freut mich das es im rahmen blieb ^^


----------



## shiv (8. März 2011)

habs doch extra zensiert...


----------



## Lyr1x (9. März 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> habs doch extra zensiert...



Haha das is mir auch aufgefallen  - den interessanten Teil einfach mal ausgelassen :O


----------



## shiv (9. März 2011)

was muss das muss.


----------



## barkal (9. März 2011)

dann mache ich auch mal werbung in eigener sache 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/131966-logitech-maus-design-wettbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-48.html

das ganze design wurde von mir selbst gezeichnet und gemalt ! stecken 5- 8 stunden harte arbeit drin. 
hoffentlich votet ihr fuer mich 
dann vote ich auch fuer euch 


lieben gruss


----------



## darkKO (9. März 2011)

barkal schrieb:


> ...
> dann vote ich auch fuer euch



Ich glaub, im Endeffekt wird ja doch jeder für sich selbst stimmen...

Ach ja, ich find, dein Bild ist echt super , aber ich hätt die Schrift weggelassen, vorallem weil sie ja auf der linken Seite leider "zerschnippelt" ist...


----------



## Chrismettal (9. März 2011)

Also ICH werde nicht für mich stimmen ^^ ich weiss schon wer meine stimme bekommt  aber dafür müsste endlich das voting losgehen


----------



## jukom66 (9. März 2011)

Ja genau wann geht es los?  Darf man denn auch sich selbst wählen ?

Bis dann


----------



## Chrismettal (9. März 2011)

Wenn man schon so fragt kann man leicht schätzen an wen deine stimme geht


----------



## darkKO (9. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Wenn man schon so fragt kann man leicht schätzen an wen deine stimme geht



Sag ich doch...jeder ist sich doch selbst der nächste, oder ? 

Aber abgesehen davon hab ich auch nen Favoriten, und der bin nicht ich...


----------



## barkal (9. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Ich glaub, im Endeffekt wird ja doch jeder für sich selbst stimmen...
> 
> Ach ja, ich find, dein Bild ist echt super , aber ich hätt die Schrift weggelassen, vorallem weil sie ja auf der linken Seite leider "zerschnippelt" ist...



danke, hab mich auch richtig ins zeug gelegt. mit der schrift war ich mir unsicher ob ich es reinmachen soll. aber dadurch sollte ja das wortspiel entstehen. play with me. kann man ja zweierlei deuten.....

 das zeichnen hat viel abverlangt. da hat ich nicht mehr so viel zeit mit der schrift


----------



## -Philipp- (9. März 2011)

Dann möchte ich doch auch nochmal Werbung machen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/131966-logitech-maus-design-wettbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-19.html#post2573936


----------



## MAXimus1993 (10. März 2011)

Ich möchte gerne mal wissen wie ihr meine Entwürfe so findet...
hier bitte sehr ^^
Entwürfe numero eins
und
Entwürfe numero zwo...
Ich habe meine 1. Entwürfe teils so oft in versch. Versionen hoch geladen weil ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden konnte xD

nur mal so neben bei... ich arbeite mit ps gerade mal so nen 1/4 jährchen ^^


----------



## Crivit (10. März 2011)

Na dann mache ich auch mal Werbung, hier sind meine Entwürfe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/131966-logitech-maus-design-wettbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-42.html

GLTA
Crivit


----------



## MAXimus1993 (10. März 2011)

@Crivit
Hast den skullhead selber gemacht oder wie der andere halbe typ auf der ganz linken maus? ^^


----------



## Crivit (10. März 2011)

MAXimus1993 schrieb:


> @Crivit
> Hast den skullhead selber gemacht oder wie der andere halbe typ auf der ganz linken maus? ^^



Für den Terminator (erstes Bild),
hier meine Grundvorlage (commercial use free):
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4466/modelaa.th.jpg
Die Hauteffekte selbstgemacht!

Zum Skull, Vorlage (Knochenschädel) die commercial use free ist verwendet, den Chromeffect und alles andere selbstgemacht. 
Hier noch die Skullvorlage:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Gruß
Crivit


----------



## Porry (10. März 2011)

Ich war jetzt ein paar Tage nicht da, aber nachdem was ich gelesen hab, hat die Abstimmung noch nicht angefangen oder?
dann habt ihr ja Zeit meine *pazifistisch angehauchte Maus anschauen*.


----------



## shiv (10. März 2011)

ich muss dich enttäuschen. es gibt bessere.


----------



## darkKO (10. März 2011)

shiv schrieb:


> ich muss dich enttäuschen. es gibt bessere.



Sei doch nicht so hart...sowas liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## Porry (10. März 2011)

darf *ich* dich enttäuschen?..

Ich find jdenfalls das beim Wettbewerb zuviel Chrom, Metall oder ähnliche Designs die einfach darübergelegt sind, dabei sind.
Ich weiß nicht wie das letztendlich auf der Maus aussieht. und ein paar abstrakte Formen mit klaren Kontrasten find ich einfach ansprechender.


----------



## darkKO (10. März 2011)

Porry schrieb:


> darf *ich* dich enttäuschen?..
> 
> Ich find jdenfalls das beim Wettbewerb zuviel Chrom, Metall oder ähnliche Designs die einfach darübergelegt sind, dabei sind.
> Ich weiß nicht wie das letztendlich auf der Maus aussieht. und ein paar abstrakte Formen mit klaren Kontrasten find ich einfach ansprechender.



Darf man fragen wen genau du meinst ?


----------



## Porry (10. März 2011)

Nicht dich/euch, aber ich will nur zeigen dass ich seinen Post wahrgenommen hab.
die Genannten Chrom-Metall Designs hab ich bei euch auch nicht gefunden.
*
aber b2t:*
 Was gabs bei euch heut zu essen?


----------



## darkKO (10. März 2011)

Pizza...


----------



## MAXimus1993 (10. März 2011)

bei mir ebenfalls xD und chinesich zum abend


----------



## Lyr1x (11. März 2011)

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion, kann man euch irgendwie behilflich sein die eingeschickten Designs zu verarbeiten etc., dass das ganze hier mal startet? 

b2t: Guten Morgen @ll


----------



## MAXimus1993 (11. März 2011)

Lyr1x alta...
BIST DU DESIGNER? ich meine deine Mäuse sehen schon Expert Level aus ^^


----------



## shiv (11. März 2011)

sry Porry. Wollt nicht beleidigend sein. Dein Entwurf ist besser als viele anderen, aber ich finde einfach, dass es ein paar bessere gibt. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung. Die ganzen Chrom-Mäuse gefallen mir auch nicht. DIe gibts jetzt schon in 10000 verschiedenen Versionen.


----------



## Lyr1x (11. März 2011)

MAXimus1993 schrieb:


> Lyr1x alta...
> BIST DU DESIGNER? ich meine deine Mäuse sehen schon Expert Level aus ^^


 
wie soll ich es sagen, habe mit Photoshop und Co. schon häufig zu tun 
aber so etwas ist doch immer wieder etwas besonderes!


----------



## Marfinator (11. März 2011)

An wen kann ich mich eigentlich wenden, wenn ich auf einen Rechtschreibfehler in diesem gelben Banner oben aufmerksam machen möchte? 
"... bewerben kannst. Alle wichtigen Informationen *erhältst* du hier."


----------



## Locuza (11. März 2011)

MAXimus1993 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal wissen wie ihr meine Entwürfe so findet...
> hier bitte sehr ^^
> Entwürfe numero eins
> und
> ...



Die sind echt gut geworden. Ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen, beim durchstöbern der Seiten.
Ich finde es auch erstaunlich was du aus einer zerkratzen Metallplatte herausgeholt hast.

Zu numero uno:
Gefallen haben mir von den ganzen Variationen 2 Entwürfe.

„ Maus-Metal-Leuchte“ und“ Maus-Metal-Blutdeckel“

Das erste sieht sehr gut aus, mir gefällt lediglich nicht dieser Durchzug der Gitter Grafik, also ich hätte mir dort eine Abgrenzung oder ein Ende am Rand der Maus gewünscht.

Deshalb favorisiere ich auch den 2 Entwurf am meisten.Sieht mit dem rot auch sehr gut aus und du hast die Grafik mit den Leuchtröhren auch nicht durchgezogen.
Aber es ist echt schwer xD 
Da könnte man noch soviel herummixen. Aber das ist immer meckern auf einem hohem Niveau. Die beiden sind echt gut. Die anderen Entwürfe sprechen mich wegen meiner Stilrichtung nicht an. Ich mag keine Schmetterlinge, Totenköpfe etc. 
Die anderen haben mir zu wenig Farben.

Deshalb die 2 oben genannten auf jeden Fall Favorit. Aber so am Ende kann ich mich auch nicht entscheiden welcher jetzt besser ist. Das Blaue spricht mich, trotzt meines angesprochenen für mich Manko, zu sehr an xD

Zu numero dos:

Gefallen mir leider überhaupt gar nicht 
Die Grünen Röhren wirken wie Fremdkörper und das ganze Design spricht mich nicht an.

Also für mich heben sich deine ersten Entwürfe deutlich von deinen zweiten ab.

Aber mit ¼ Jahr Photoshop bist du sehr gut mit deinem Skilllevel


----------



## XtreMe- (11. März 2011)

Hier mal meine: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-21.html#post2585046

*schleichwerbung mach* Absolut die besten Designs die es gibt. Exklusiv von dem Erfinder der Maus >>> XTREME *schleichwerbung mach*


----------



## darkKO (11. März 2011)

@XtreMe-

2 meiner Entwürfe könnten dir entuell gefallen... (Auch wenn der Name nicht 100% übereinstimmt...)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-34.html#post2670143


----------



## XtreMe- (11. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> @XtreMe-
> 
> 2 meiner Entwürfe könnten dir entuell gefallen... (Auch wenn der Name nicht 100% übereinstimmt...)
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-34.html#post2670143


 
Hehe, ja die mit meinem Nick hätte ich gerne 
Aber einfach meine Nick zu klauen -.-  
Viel Glück mit deinen Entwürfen, die sehen wirklich gut aus


----------



## darkKO (11. März 2011)

Danke, deine auch... Die grüne gefällt mir ganz gut.


----------



## barkal (11. März 2011)

meine damen und herren,

was denkt ihr : hat mein design gute chancen oder eher nicht ?
eure meinung ist mir wichtig . seid ruhig ehrlich. da kann ich wenigstens meine chancen besser einschaetzen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...s-design-wettbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-48.html

gruessle


----------



## darkKO (11. März 2011)

Meine Meinung kennst du ja schon...


----------



## barkal (11. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Meine Meinung kennst du ja schon...



danke , das weiss ich zu schaetzen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. März 2011)

barkal schrieb:


> meine damen und herren,
> 
> was denkt ihr : hat mein design gute chancen oder eher nicht ?
> eure meinung ist mir wichtig . seid ruhig ehrlich. da kann ich wenigstens meine chancen besser einschaetzen
> ...


 

absolut nicht mein ding, aber wer weiß schon wie hier abgestimmt wird...
ich selbst bevorzuge elegantere designs bzw. gar kein design aka eine schwarze maus 
(was übrigens nichts mit meinen entwürfen zu tun hat)


----------



## Locuza (12. März 2011)

@ barkal

Mhh ein sehr spezielles Designing. Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir die Lady mit Hosen mehr.
Nachbelichter, Lightnings, alles super durchgeführt. Überhaupt mein Respekt das du Menschen zeichnen kannst. Das werde ich nie können 
Sehr solide verarbeitet und super gezeichnet, aber ich sehe das Problem eher darin, wie bei MAXimus, dass du zu viele Variationen hochgeladen hast.
Bei dir ist das Problem sogar viel prägnanter. Du hast 4 Entwürfe jeweils mit Hose und Schärfefilter. 
Ich befürchte eben eine Stimmen-Streuung. Wenn ein Design in mehreren Ausführungen vorliegt, aber von dem oder dem bevorzugt wird, sodass sich die Stimmen nicht konzentrieren können. 
Ich hab auch verzichtet bei Lightning Waves, mehrere Ausführen hoch zu laden. 
Aber es ist schwer zu beurteilen, weil dein Entwurf für mich sehr speziell wirkt und ich nicht einschätzen kann, ob die Masse es genauso aufnimmt.
Mich Persönlich sprechen Figuren, genauso wie Irgendwelche Zeichen, weniger an. Ich mag eher abstrakte Formen, Farben und Effekte.


----------



## Porry (12. März 2011)

@Locuza:
Genau das mit der Stimmen-Streuung wollte ich auch sagen. Es ist total kontraproduktiv alle Designs x-mal umzufärben und dann in jeweils 2 Versionen, nämlich mit und ohne Logo hochzuladen.


----------



## Lyr1x (12. März 2011)

Ihr habt recht, aber bei 1-2 Designs konnte ich mich dann doch nicht ganz Entscheiden und musste einfach noch ne andere Farbe dazu posten


----------



## Jol (12. März 2011)

barkal schrieb:


> meine damen und herren,
> 
> was denkt ihr : hat mein design gute chancen oder eher nicht ?
> eure meinung ist mir wichtig . seid ruhig ehrlich. da kann ich wenigstens meine chancen besser einschaetzen
> ...



Ist auch nicht wirklich mein Ding. 
An diesem Design beschäftigen mich stets die selben Fragen...:

Sitzt die Frau auf einem Klo oder nicht?
Und was macht sie da mit ihrer Hand? 
.... Vielleicht sind diese Faktoren manchmal Dein Pluspunkt. Aber das Design ist heikel. Sehr heikel!...


----------



## Stillfreemc (12. März 2011)

Jol schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht wirklich mein Ding.



Meins auch nicht  obwohl es sehr gut gemacht ist (wenns selbst gezeichnet ist)
Passt halt nicht auf eine maus drauf. 
Würde aber bei einigen meiner designs auch dazu tendieren sie als "nicht massentauglich" zu bezeichnen  -->> Siehe Sig
Die Steampunk versionen zb sind nur zum spass entstanden 



Jol schrieb:


> An diesem Design beschäftigen mich stets die selben Fragen...:
> 
> ......Und was macht sie da mit ihrer Hand?



Der beigefügte text sollte alle deine fragen beantworten:

*(I) PLAY WITH ME*


----------



## Kalmar (12. März 2011)

Hi zusammen,
da ja jetzt schon viele hier ihre Designs begutachtet haben lassen, frag ich auch mal :
Was haltet ihr von meinen ?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...s-design-wettbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-30.html
Zur Info - enthalten keinerlei geschütztes Material, fein säuberlich selbst gemacht, übrigens mit gimp, da ich Photoshop nicht hab.

Würd mich über ne Antwort freuen.

lg Kalmar


----------



## darkKO (12. März 2011)

Die erste find ich gut...


----------



## Locuza (12. März 2011)

Die letzten Zwei sprechen überhaupt nicht an. Es wirkt so fade.

1.7b sieht auch nicht gut aus. Die Striche sind an einigen Stellen unsauber gezogen und es ist mir alles zu asymetrisch gestaltet.

1.10 ist merklich viel besser. Das sieht ganz okay aus, für mich zu überladen, könnte aber anderen gefallen.

Richtig gut sieht aber 2.5 aus. Abstrakte Formen sind sehr gut gezeichnet worden. Das grüne Quadrat sich aber für mich eher unpassend aus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass war der Versuch das Design nicht zu sehr ins Dunkle rutschen zu lassen?
Auf jeden Fall spricht es mich an meisten an.


----------



## darkKO (12. März 2011)

Wie findet ihr meine eigentlich ??  (siehe Signatur)


----------



## bigmaik (12. März 2011)

weiß eigentlich schon jemand, wann es ungefähr losgehen soll? ich möchte das voting auf keinen fall verpassen.
bei der gelegenheit mache ich gleich mal ein bisschen werbung^^: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-33.html#post2661124
wie findet ihr denn meine designs so? dafür dass ich vorher noch nicht wirklich so etwas gemacht habe, finde ich einige doch ganz gut gelungen, oder?


----------



## darkKO (12. März 2011)

Der Totenkopf sieht bissel so aus, als hätte er Hoden am Kopf...

Das Tribal sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus.

Mir gefällt deine Crashed-Ice am besten.


----------



## Locuza (12. März 2011)

@ bigmaik 

Ich repräsentiere hier sicherlich nicht die ahnungslose Maße, aber von deinen Entwürfen gibt es nichts was anspricht. Die Kontraste sind total wirr, die Farbgebung ist schrecklich, da helfen auch keine selbstgezeichneten Totenköpfe und ich muss darkKo leider recht geben,  der Totenkopf sieht "hodig" aus. Das Blitz-Design ist schrecklich. Bokeh mit Totenköpfen sieht auch sehr sehr extravagant aus. 
Da fehlt aus meiner Sicht noch eine Menge Erfahrung und ich muss dir leider sagen, du wirst dich nirgendwo abheben können. 

@ darkKo

Hast du schon Rezessionen erhalten? Weil ich bin sicher der falsche Mann dafür  
Aber ich denke deine Entwürfe sprechen eher mehr die Allgemeinheit an?
Bloß ich kann, wie gesagt, nichts mit Waffen Symbolen usw. anfangen.


----------



## barkal (12. März 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> absolut nicht mein ding, aber wer weiß schon wie hier abgestimmt wird...
> ich selbst bevorzuge elegantere designs bzw. gar kein design aka eine schwarze maus
> (was übrigens nichts mit meinen entwürfen zu tun hat)



ich hab mich auf den schwerpunkt einer gamermaus bezogen und davon ausgehend mein design entworfen. die frau hat deshalb auch kopfhoerer an. 
ich bevorzuge auch eine maus die klare farben besitzt. dies ist aber ein wettbewerb bei der am ende eine spezialedition enstehen soll und die sollte meiner meinung nach etwas besonderes ,etwas auffallenderes sein. 
klar, ist nicht jedermanns sache aber ich hoffe dass ich unter die top 25 komme. 
da haette sich das stundenlange zeichnen fuer mich jedenfalls gelohnt 
der erste platz waere aber auch nicht schlecht. ich bin student und brauch das geld ,hahaha.


----------



## barkal (12. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> @ barkal
> 
> Mhh ein sehr spezielles Designing. Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir die Lady mit Hosen mehr.
> Nachbelichter, Lightnings, alles super durchgeführt. Überhaupt mein Respekt das du Menschen zeichnen kannst. Das werde ich nie können
> ...



sind eigentlich *nur 2 versionen*. einmal mit hose und einmal ohne . hab mir nur gedacht ,dass ich die bilder in falscher groesse hochgeladen habe und deshalb einige mehr upgeloadet. sind aber definitiv nur 2.
hab nur 2 posts dazu und in der letzten findet ihr auch beide versionen.
die hose kam dazu weil ,wie man hier schon lesen konnte, die freizuegigere version vlt. nicht sehr gut ankommen koennte.
die hand macht nebenbei nichts schlimmes  . sie will nur das logitech emblem beruehren, da sie sehr fasziniert ist von diesem zeichen ,welches lichterloh strahlt.


danke fuer eure kommentare leute  
und nun koennt ihr ja eines von beiden designs ( mit oder ohne hose ) waehlen


----------



## barkal (12. März 2011)

Porry schrieb:


> @Locuza:
> Genau das mit der Stimmen-Streuung wollte ich auch sagen. Es ist total kontraproduktiv alle Designs x-mal umzufärben und dann in jeweils 2 Versionen, nämlich mit und ohne Logo hochzuladen.


 

hab nur 2 versionen. mit oder ohne hose. 
in meinem post findet ihr beide versionen , einmal ganz links und ganz rechts . das in der mitte sollte nur wegen der bildgroesse drauf.


----------



## Lyr1x (12. März 2011)

Barkal es gibt eine "bearbeiten/editieren" Funktion für die Beiträge :O

Ich enthalte mich der Kritik und lass die Voter entscheiden 

aber ihr könnt euch gerne was zu meinen Entwürfen loswerden, siehe Signatur


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. März 2011)

barkal schrieb:


> meine damen und herren,
> 
> was denkt ihr : hat mein design gute chancen oder eher nicht ?
> eure meinung ist mir wichtig . seid ruhig ehrlich. da kann ich wenigstens meine chancen besser einschaetzen
> ...


 
Sieht sehr professionell aus, vielleicht nicht Jedermanns Sache aber auf jeden Fall meine! Man sieht, dass viel Arbeit reingesteckt wurde.


----------



## Locuza (12. März 2011)

barkal schrieb:


> hab nur 2 versionen. mit oder ohne hose.
> in meinem post findet ihr beide versionen , einmal ganz links und ganz rechts . das in der mitte sollte nur wegen der bildgroesse drauf.


 
Ahh ich war zu unaufmerksam. Ich dachte das wären 4 Variationen mit Hose und Schärfefilter, weil in der Großansicht sahen beide Version schärfer aus, aber jetzt sehe ich in der Vollansicht, dass es ja wirklich 3000 x Pixel sind 
Jetzt kam man sich aber echt prügeln 
Hose oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage 



> Ich enthalte mich der Kritik und lass die Voter entscheiden
> 
> aber ihr könnt euch gerne was zu meinen Entwürfen loswerden, siehe Signatur


Was denn Lyr1x? Von Kritik enthalten, aber selber bewertet werden wollen? Das ist ja Luxus denn du hier verlangst  

 Puhh durch was ich mich da durch schnetzeln muss xD
 Dann fange ich mit Klick 2 an, weil das geht schneller 

 Sind alle sehr eigenständige Entwürfe. Am coolsten finde ich die Echse. Aber eine Verlaufsumsetzung, mit Weichem Licht, hätte das alles nochmal einen Tick dunkler und passender zu der Maus gemacht. Also ich hätte dort noch gerne experimentiert. Der Grasrand sticht mir einen Tick zu sehr heraus, aber ich wüsste spontan nichts dagegen zu unternehmen.
 Die Font ist super.  

Coffee Maus trifft nicht meinen Geschmack, trifft aber perfekt den Alltag 
 Ganz solide entworfen und auch wieder wohl deine Spezialität, die Font.  

Cookie ist mir zu einfach. Der Gleiche Keks mit Copy&Paste und einer Font macht das Design zu nichts Besonderem.  

Leaf-Edition: Ich mag kein Gras  
 Sieht für mich auch nur nach einen Bild aus.  

Rust-Edition: Ich mag kein Rost xD
 Siehe Oben.  

 Wood-Edition: Ich mag .... Holz 
 Auch ein einfaches Bild, aber sieht sehr cool aus und passend zu der Maus. Bloß Holz ist irgendwie uncool, deswegen mag ich die Font nicht, die macht mir irgendwie immer klar das ich ein Stück Holz in der Hand habe. Würde da bloß was anderes stehen würde ich es vielleicht nicht ständig damit assoziieren.  

 Die Beiden Grunge Entwürfe, haben mir ein zu starkes weißes Mosaik Muster. Es ist zu fein und zu hell.
Texture Mask sagt mir nicht zu.
Lines Maske ist ja wieder Gras 
 Du rauchst zu viel 

I Like Entwurf sieht stylisch aus, aber spricht mich nicht an. Ist mir bisschen zu komisch?  
Rededition sieht total komisch aus. Undefinierbar. Ich kann damit nichts anfangen. 
Tryit Green wirkt auch sehr seltsam.
Metall ist ganz gut, aber für mich hebt sich so etwas eben nicht ab.
Romaedition sieht ganz normal/gut aus, aber spricht mich auch weniger an.  


 So damit wäre Klick 2 von mir abgedeckt.  
 Kommen wir zu Klick 1 

 Broken Hard:
 Blau hat einen sehr hässlichen Farbkontrast? Gelb-Grün ist beinahe Augenkrebs xD
 Ganz klar sieht Rot tausendfach besser aus. Das sieht echt gut aus und passt auch am besten zu der Maus.  Lava Rusty und die Font mal wieder, sieht wie gegossen aus. I Like It 

Stribes: Das sieht lustig aus, mehr aber auch nicht  
 LOL Maske: LOL neee xD
Creeper sieht für mich nur nach Pixelhaufen aus. Bin ich wohl nicht der Insider dafür?

Gamingwords sieht wieder sehr gut verarbeitet aus. Du hast aber eine menge Konkurrenten auf dem Gebiet. Viele haben ein ähnliches Designing, was auch richtig gut verarbeitet wurde. Es ist da echt schwer zu entscheiden welches das bessere ist.  

Skate spricht mir aufgrund des Bildes einfach nicht zu.

Plus Mask
 Das sind die 2 Versionen die mir ins Auge gesprungen sind. Die finde ich geil. Die Typos sehen wieder erste Sahne aus. Den Elektro Impuls hast du toll hinbekommen. Die Font sieht bei der Roten Version farblich besser aus, dennoch gefällt mir die Grüne mehr. 

Green Energy:
 Mh also ich fand die Lawinen-/ Eis-Version ja ganz nice, dass du aber auf Gras konvertierst, liegt sicher an deinem Hobby 
 Sieht sehr homogen aus, aber das Gras ist irgendwie echt nicht meins.

Swirls: Ein Tick zu abstrakt.
Technical Grunge sieht ganz gut aus.

 Für mich festhalten möchte ich daher Broken Hard Red, Echsen Edition, Gamingwords und Plus Mask.
 Ich räume Plus Mask und Broken Hard die größten Chancen ein. Die heben sich für mich deutlich ab. Andere wiederum mögen vielleicht eher den Witz und Style deiner anderen Entwürfe

 Ein besonderes Kompliment möchte ich dir aber machen, dass du einer der wenigen bist, der die Ränder abdunkelt. Das sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## darkKO (12. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> @ darkKo
> 
> Hast du schon Rezessionen erhalten? Weil ich bin sicher der falsche Mann dafür
> Aber ich denke deine Entwürfe sprechen eher mehr die Allgemeinheit an?
> Bloß ich kann, wie gesagt, nichts mit Waffen Symbolen usw. anfangen.



Nein hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Und wieso bist du der falsche Mann dafür ? So wie ich die Sache sehe kannst du sehr konstruktiv urteilen, bist ehrlich und scheinst ein gutes Auge zu haben. Kannst mich auch gern in der Luft zerreissen wenns dir Spass macht... Jede Kritik spornt einen an, sei es sich verbessern zu wollen oder auch nur um einschätzen zu können was man kann oder eben nicht...


----------



## Lyr1x (12. März 2011)

*wow, Danke Locuza*  
mit so einer ausführlichen Zusammenfassung hätte ich jetz doch nicht gerechnet  
Aber Danke, so sehe ich wie andere jetzt von den Entwürfen denken 

Zu meinem "Hobby", ich bin Nichtraucher, es könnte aber eher daran liegen das mir die Farbe Grün einfach gefällt und daher einige male vorkommt, ob Gras, Stribes,... 

Okay da du dir jetzt so viel Mühe gemacht hast, tuhe ich das doch auch und sag was zu deinen 

Old School Eagle: Finde ich Super, nur ich hätte vllt diesen "Vogel" (oder was auch immer ) eher versucht in das Logitech Logo einzubauen und nicht um das Mausrad, weil mir hängt das Ding optisch jetzt zu weit oben.

Far Away: Nicht mein Geschmack, ist mir zu abgespaced 

Look Forward: Das Bild an sich ist echt geil, nur ich finde das das ganze nicht auf eine Maus passt 

Quiet Art: finde die Streifen sehen draufgeklatscht aus, obwohl das ja eigentlich so gewollt ist ?!

Quiet Art redesign: Da wirds schon besser, wirkt dynamisch, doch da fehlt ein eck bei den 2 kleinen Pfeilen vom Mausrad? 

Water Tank: Geil, das mit dem Wasser sieht richtig gut aus, nur die 2 Tasten für den Rechts und Links-Klick hätte ich vllt etwas anders gemacht, breiter - wie eine Fingerform oder so

Lightning Waves: Lila,  nicht mein Geschmack  aber der Orb sieht gut aus

Amount of Light: Yeah auch Nice, doch das Logitech Logo passt da irgendwie nicht richtig rein?!

Experience Level: N1 nichts dran auszusetzten

Rusty Heat: Sieht auch Super aus, die "Orbs" wieder wunderbar

Concept Art: Okay auch gut, aber nicht mein Geschmack da fehlt mir etwas der 3D Effekt oder so etwas 

Digital Art Kopie: Das Verwirrt mich 

Design Studie: Yeah mal etwas in weiß, gute Idee, doch mir persöhnlich wäre mir das zu Eckig 

Light Hand: Okay eine Hand, kommt ja häufiger bei den Designs vor, Deine ist echt gut umgesetzt nur was mich an allen Händen stört ist das die Finger nicht auf die Tasten passen, wer scrollt denn mit dem MIttelfinger das Mausrad?! Also ich nicht 

Logitech Button: Geil, Ohne Worte 

Somit meine Favoriten von dir:
Experience Level, Rusty Heat, Logitech Button


----------



## Locuza (13. März 2011)

Ich fühle mich als der Falsche Mann, weil man trotzt aller möglichen Objektivität eben Subjektiv immer beeinflusst wird. Das kann man natürlich nicht verhindern, aber bei Dingen die mich meistens überhaupt nicht ansprechen, will ich auch keine Kritik abgeben. Der Falsche Mann, weil ich keine (Waffen/Totenkopf)-Symbole mag 

 Deshalb, wenn ich mich durch meine eigenen Vorlieben manipulieren lasse, gebe ich vielleicht ein falsches Bild ab oder nur von einer sehr speziellen Meinung. Das kann der Großteil der Menschheit ganz anders sehen als ich. Deshalb denke ich auch das deine Entwürfe mehr Menschen ansprechen, aber mich überhaupt nicht.  
 Ich weiß nicht, aber ich habe immer den Eindruck das viele auf Waffen/ Messer/Totenköpfe etc. stehen.  

 Aber auf Wunsch versuche ich es gerne dennoch.
 Aber dir sollte klar sein, dass ich dann stärker auf die Verarbeitungsqualität eingehe.

 Die X-treem Varianten sehen zu einfach aus. Das mit den Blitzen ist allerdings ganz gut. Die Japanisch angehauchte Typografie gefällt mir nicht so richtig.  
 Aber die Blitze sehen echt nice aus. Die sind echt gut, woher hast du die? XD
 Ich habe paar Leute gefragt über ihre Favoriten und die stehen immer total auf Knarren, Totenköpfe und Blitze.  
 Aber es waren so billig Blitze, die hier sind ganz gut.  
 Du musst ja auch bedenken, die Allgemeinheit hat eh keinen Plan von Verarbeitungsqualität, Zeitaufwand sonst was. Für die meisten sieht so etwas schon attraktiver aus, als hohe abstrakte Kunst.
 Das Logitech Logo hätte ich aber weggelassen. 1. Hat es Aliasing und 2. wirkt es gegen den Flow des X. Also ich meine dein X ist gedreht und das Logo sieht so aus, als ob es gegen das X ansteuert und nicht mit.  
 Aber Grafik-Fluss getuhe ist eh so high level und ich blick es meistens auch nicht.

Lady Edition: Damit reißt du natürlich keine Bäume aus. Das ist schon eher Frauen Diskriminierung 
 Ich denke, ich rede da nicht zu hart, wenn ich sage das sieht nicht gut aus. In der Großansicht ist die Rose verpixelt, es ist zu einfach, zu knallig und Schein von innen hättest du lassen sollen. Da hättest du eine Menge mehr machen können.

Black Skull 2 ist auch einfach, aber es wirkt eben ruhiger und schöner. Das Aliasing bei der Typo und dem Fadenkreuz stört aber enorm. Ich hasse Aliasing. Ich habe damit Stundenlang bei meinen Entwürfen gekämpft. Wie hast du so ein starkes Aliasing überhaupt hinbekommen? Du hast es doch sicher vergrößert? Bei so etwas hilft oftmals eine Pinselstärke, die ungefähr so stark ist wie die Kreise und dann den ganzen Kreis mit Polygon-Lasso Werkzeug oder Pfadwerkzeug nachgehen und Pfadkontur füllen. Die ist dann auch meistens richtig glatt. Wenn es ein aufwendiges Design ist, bist du deine 5-30 Minuten beschäftigt.

Shotgun Stone: Das sieht sehr gut aus. Hier passt einfach alles farblich zusammen und das Aliasing ist so kaum sichtbar beim Logo. Du hast mehrere Elemente eingesetzt das lockert das Bild auf und gibt Fülle.  

Lava: Spricht mich nicht an. Vor allem sieht der Rumpf nach alter Atari Spielegrafik aus?

Dragon: Der ist solide geworden. Das passt alles ganz gut, hebt sich aber nicht sonderlich ab.
 Das ist ein kleines Problem von solider Arbeit  
 Wenn andere auch super und schlicht arbeiten, hast du immensen Konkurrenzdruck.  

g36: Nein.
Army: Auch nicht.  
Bloody White: WTF? Das sieht voll verstört aus 
 Aber es hat schon etwas. Die Grünen Kratzer passen nicht.  
Blue Sun: Hebt sich natürlich nicht ab.
Dog: Das sieht mit Shotgun Stone ordentlich aus. Du musst aber nicht ständig den Photoshop Standard benützen. Schein nach außen ist bei dir ja immer Gelblich-Weiß.
Alien: Sieht für mich wie Gekritzel aus. 
Shotgun Stone Refresh: Vorteil die Waffe sieht so besser integriert aus, aber das Logo sticht jetzt zu sehr heraus. Du hättest das alte Logo lieber benützen sollen. G-Series sieht gut aus. Die Pfeile hättest du wie die Waffe einarbeiten sollen, die stehen heraus.  
Red Skull: Der Totenkopf sieht so nicht gut aus. Wenn man Grafisch etwas nicht zu sehr heraus stechen lassen will, aber bei der Reduzierung der Deckkraft merkt, dass es so einfach zu schlapp wirkt.  

Wolf: Ist zu unruhig. Wilde Striche, ein Mond und Wolfsgeheule. Die Konzepte beißen sich.
 Mond und Geheule signalisieren etwas mystisches, ruhiges und elegantes. Die Striche stehen ja eher für Dynamic, Verlauf etc.  
 Gunbelt: Die Patronen stechen total heraus. Das ist für mich immer so ein Fremdkörper-Syndrom.
Face: So lala.

 Zusammenfassung: Du kannst viele Entwürfe stark ausbauen. Du hast einige Hauptelemente gesetzt, aber die Entwürfe sind zu schlicht oder lassen viele Details vermissen.  
X-treem ist für mich Zweischneidig. Du hast einmal ein einfaches Design und einmal mit Blitzen. Ich hätte an paar Blitzen gespart. Weil weniger ist auch mehr. Wenn es zu wenig wird, kommt man zu dem ersten X-treem.
Shotgun Stone und Dog sind beide solide durchgeführt.  
 Die anderen sehen das vielleicht ganz anders?


----------



## Chrismettal (13. März 2011)

Ohmeingott was hier abgeht  das mit den ränder abdunkeln finde ich übrigens auch hübscher, hab ich aber glaube ich nur bei einer maus gemacht  und auch nicht durchgehend sondern nur um die tasten 

Ich fass es mal kleiner zusammen 
Lyrix:

Die Stribes maus gefällt mir, ist mal was neues und irgendwie hat das eindeutig was 

aber die Broken Hard entwürfe sehen für mich extrem überladen aus sry 

Die Gamingwords würde ich mir auf jeden fall kaufen 

Locuza:

Experience level spricht mich sehr an, ich steh auf warnstreifen 

Hingegen finde ich Designstudie etwas.. ich weiss nicht wie ichs beschreiben soll  nicht soo toll aaaber hat was 

Barkal:

Nicht mein fall.. vom designerischen wert ist nicht abzustreiten (Grammatik FTW ) aber irgendwie finde ich solche designs bei computerhardware unnötig ^^ 

DarkKO:

die army camouflage maske gefällt mir  wenn die ränder noch abgedunkelt währen fänd ichs noch toller 

Hingegen die shotgun maske.. sry aber das sieht komisch aus  ich weiss nichtmal was das auf der rechten maustaste sein soll.. und sowieso sind waffen auf mäusen auch nicht mein fall..

zu guter letzt JOL:

ich habe mich in jeden einzelnen deiner entwürfe verliebt! PUNKT


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. März 2011)

wie sieht es denn mittlerweile aus, tut sich bei dem wettbewerb noch etwas?!
er sollte bis ende februar gehen, was nun schon 2 wochen her ist...


----------



## bigmaik (13. März 2011)

@ Invisible_XXI
bis ende februar konnte man entwürfe einsenden, wann es hier mit dem voten weiter geht weiß keiner so wirklich. nach der cebit wurde gesagt, aber so viele designs nach unerlaubtem zu durchsuchen und dann die erlaubten hochzuladen braucht wohl ziemlich lange.

@Locuza
ich weiß, dass ich nicht unter den besten rangiere, ich habe ja auch gesagt, dass ich mich zum ersten mal mit so etwas richtig befasst habe. da ist mir klar, dass mir noch eine menge erfahrung fehlt.


----------



## Locuza (13. März 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Zu meinem "Hobby", ich bin Nichtraucher, es könnte aber eher daran liegen


Ich dachte eher an richtig hartes Zeug 
Aber nur ein kleiner Spaß meinerseits. Grün mag ich auch. Also was für mich deutlich sympathischer ist, wenn du eine Grüne Umgebung wie bei dem Reptil schaffst. Jetzt auch weniger Gras, sondern eher dieses Holz-Grün. 

Vielen Dank das du meine Entwürfe bewertet hast. 

Old School Eagle ist aus Kindheitserinnerungen entstanden. Damals hatte ich immer Autos, die hatten immer Flügel auf der Front, deshalb Flügel oben auf der Maus 

Look Forward: Ja das passt jetzt nicht unbedingt auf eine Maus, aber ich dachte, da ich eh nicht Schablonen designen kann, versuche ich wenigstens mit einer kleinen Spezialität von mir zu glänzen 
Hab dafür sogar mein eigenes Auge missbraucht.

Quiet Art: Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf 
Aber beim Redesign, sind die Ecken bei den Pfeilen eigentlich so gedacht?
Water Tank: Die Energie Kanister sind eher so etwas wie Klickstellen um Energie zu sammeln 
Amount Of Light: Das ist mein Entwurf wo ich 19 Stunden in 3 Tagen plus 4-ter Tag Upgrading betrieben habe 
Es ging darum das Logitech Logo irgendwie in diesem Kasten zu bestrahlen. Am Ende sah es irgendwie zu herausstechend aus, deswegen habe ich es auf den Boden gelegt, sieht aber dennoch zum teil unpassend aus. Aber naja ich kann jetzt auch nichts mehr machen 

Concept Art: Es war ein Konzept wie der Name schon suggeriert. Aber ich bin wegen technischen Möglichkeiten gescheitert. Ich habe kein Tablett, somit war es mir unmöglich die Vision mit einer Maus zu realisieren. Ich habe mich extra gegen einen 3D Effekt entschieden. Es sollte wie eine Zeichnung wirken, ohne diesen starken Tiefeneffekt zu haben. Ach hätte ich das beendet , hätte ich da wohl noch länger als bei Amount of Light gesessen.

Design Studie: War eine Studie, wo es mir persönlich darum ging, keine 4 Tage am PC zu sitzen, sondern auch mal in einer Stunde fertig zu sein. Das Design war mit Upgrading dann auch in 2 Stunden zusammengepresst und ging ganz fix.

Light Hand: Also ab und zu ist mein Mittelfinger neben oder auf dem Mausrad. Jedoch ich scrolle damit nicht 

Logitech Button: Das war eher was schnelles und in rund 2 Stunden fertig.

Seltsam das die einfachsten Dinge dir am meisten gefallen. Wobei Rusty Heat das war jetzt auch eher Amount of Light Liga. Aber ich hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das bei so einem abstrakten Design jemand Gefallen findet. 

@ Chrismettal

Ich fasse dann auch zusammen 

Clockwork: Gefällt mir.
Das sieht ganz cool aus, aber es herrscht unten zu viel Leere. Bisschen mehr Mechanik und es wäre echt geil geworden.

THE CAKE IS A LIE: Ist auf jeden Fall für mich der beste Entwurf. Es passt  vom Platz und von der Verarbeitung alles zusammen. Sehr stimmig und ausgeglichen.

Der Rest ist mir zu schlicht oder hat zu viele leere Flecken und ist nicht so gut verarbeitet, wie die 2 Entwürfe oben. 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mittlerweile aus, tut sich bei dem wettbewerb noch etwas?!
> er sollte bis ende februar gehen, was nun schon 2 wochen her ist...


Cebit, HD 6990, Crysis-Wettbewerb.  Da kam eine Menge zusammen in letzter Zeit.
A pro po Crysis-Wettbewerb es geht bei denjenigen auch bald weiter, also wird es bei uns auch. 
Ich genieße lieber noch die Zeit, wo ich noch nicht weiß, dass ich es keinesfalls unter die Top 25 schaffe xD

@ bigmaik 
Willst du dich noch weiter beschäftigen oder war es nur wegen dem Wettbewerb?


----------



## Chrismettal (13. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> @ Chrismettal
> 
> Ich fasse dann auch zusammen
> 
> ...


 
danke für deine kritik 
ja der Clockwork hätte noch überarbeitung gebraucht.. aber irgendwie hat mic die idee von anfang an nicht so überzeugt also hab ich mich nichtmehr drangesetzt 

was für eine beschreibung für Cake  ("Es passt vom Platz und von der Verarbeitung alles zusammen. Sehr stimmig und ausgeglichen."(Locuza)) das hab ich irgendwann mal in der schule gekrizelt und dann eingescannt (und natürlich nachbearbeitet am pc), hab mir nichtmal was dabei gedacht es stimmig und ausgeglichen zu machen


----------



## bigmaik (13. März 2011)

ich werde mich noch weiter damit beschäftigen, aber wahrscheinlich erstmal nicht mehr so intensiv. der wettbewerb hatte mir einen ansporn gegeben, mich auch mal ausführlich mit 2d zu beschäftigen, ich mache sonst mehr 3d. aber zur zeit habe ich für beides kaum zeit.


----------



## Locuza (13. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> danke für deine kritik
> ja der Clockwork hätte noch überarbeitung gebraucht.. aber irgendwie hat mic die idee von anfang an nicht so überzeugt also hab ich mich nichtmehr drangesetzt
> 
> was für eine beschreibung für Cake  ("Es passt vom Platz und von der Verarbeitung alles zusammen. Sehr stimmig und ausgeglichen."(Locuza)) das hab ich irgendwann mal in der schule gekrizelt und dann eingescannt (und natürlich nachbearbeitet am pc), hab mir nichtmal was dabei gedacht es stimmig und ausgeglichen zu machen


 
Klingt zwar blöd ist aber für mich so 
Weil, wenn du dir deine Zeichnung anguckst, ist der Platzabstand zwischen jedem Zeichen sehr gut platziert und es wirkt eben total platzmässig ausgeglichen. Keine Verzerrungen oder Löcher im Design. Sagen wir mal du hast es instinktiv passend zusammen gezeichnet 

@ bigmaik

Du hättest vielleicht auch ein 3D Objekt einfügen können? Ja ich habe leider auch keine Zeit mehr. Das meiste hatte ich in den Weihnachtsferien gemacht, wo man als Depressiver eine Ablenkung brauchte 
Aber jetzt gibt es keine Ferien mehr und das Leben ist sogar noch schlechter geworden xD


----------



## Marfinator (13. März 2011)

Wär jemand so nett, und könnte meine Entwürfe kritisieren?
Sind ja nur drei, sollte also nicht sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen 

Ihr findet sie in meiner Signatur


----------



## bigmaik (13. März 2011)

hm, wie genau meinst du das mit ein 3d objekt einfügen? im wettbewerb ging es ja darum eine klebe-folie (oder sowas ähnliches) zu designen. 
und da ein bild von einem 3d objekt drauf zu klatschen, hätte es glaub nicht so gebracht. da hätt man sich erstmal richtig was ausdenken müssen, was auf eine maus passt und mit hintergrund und so. evtl wäre mir da etwas eingefallen, aber daran hatte ich garnicht so gedacht.

@ marfinator
deine mittlere maus fidne ich sehr gut, bloß schade, dass das design dann auf eine folie gedruckt wird, mit den richtigen materialien wäre es eine coole maus. aber würde auch auf eienr folie gut aussehen.
die anderen beiden sidn nich so mein ding. ich möchte sowas eigentlich nicht auf meiner maus haben, aber ist wohl geschmackssache.


----------



## Locuza (13. März 2011)

@ Marfinator

1. Einge gute Maus, aber damit wirst du dich denke ich nicht absetzten können.
2. Der beste Entwurf und auch ein Tech-Entwurf 
Der ist richtig geil geworden. Bloß einige Dinge stören mich. Links und Rechts sind die Carbonlängen nicht gleich lang oder breit. Also man merkt den Unterschied. Unten sieht dieser Ring komisch aus. Ich hätte ihn nicht so groß gezogen, weil er verdeckt zum Teil die Rümpfe unten an den Seiten. Ansonsten sieht sie sehr gut aus. Farbgebung ist dir gelungen und die ist auch sehr passend zur dunklen Maus. Sieht sicher richtig gut aus.
3. Nein, also das ist zu flippig 

Du hast auch die Ränder verdunkelt.  
Bloß hast du es etwas übertrieben finde ich. Unten ist es schon ein Klumpen Dunkelheit. Unten hätte ich den Schatten nicht so extrem gebrusht. 

@ bigmaik

Ich denke so paar 3D Objekte mit Scherben oder so Lichtgebungen wären richtig schick gewesen. Du hättest 3D Objekte erzeugen können und später mit dem Grafikprogramm auch Licht und Stimmung einbringen können.


----------



## Marfinator (13. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> @ Marfinator
> 
> 1. Einge gute Maus, aber damit wirst du dich denke ich nicht absetzten können.
> 2. Der beste Entwurf und auch ein Tech-Entwurf
> ...


 

Danke für die Kritik, mit dem verdunkeltem Rand hast du wohl Recht


----------



## Masterslive (13. März 2011)

so, nach warten, zahlreichen Suchen und Missverständnissen würde ich nun gerne wissen wie ich voten kann. Kann man überhaupt schon voten und wenn wie?


----------



## Lyr1x (13. März 2011)

Voten kann man leider noch nicht, wir warten alle noch darauf bis es los geht 

Aber du kannst dir ja schonmal ein paar Entwürfe ansehen und dir schonmal einen Favoriten rauspicken, erleichtert dir vllt  schonmal vorab das durchgeklicke aller Entwürfe


----------



## Masterslive (13. März 2011)

Und ich wundere mich die ganze Zeit  Danke für die Antwort. Klar ich hab mir schon welche angesehen, sind ziemlich gute dabei  nur alle im Thread anzusehen dauert mir etwas zu lange 

Dein Papierlike ist auf jeden Fall originell


----------



## Lyr1x (13. März 2011)

Danke, 
für alle Facebook-Suchtis


----------



## barkal (14. März 2011)

ha jungs, wann geht denn die party hier ab ?
ich kann es nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## darkKO (14. März 2011)

Ich glaub, des dauert noch en Weilchen...


----------



## Lyr1x (14. März 2011)

Glauben ist nicht Wissen 

PCGH-Redaktion melde dich und hilf uns aus unserer Not mit einem Datum


----------



## darkKO (14. März 2011)

Na ja, die sind ja auch noch mit dem Crysis Wettbewerb bschäftigt, da gibts nämlich auch noch nix neues und da müssen die das ganze "nur" auf 30 Bilder für die Auswahl reduzieren...und da friemeln die ja nun auch schon seit dem 1.3. rum...da will ich gar net wissen wie lange es hier dauert...bestimmt iwann nächstes Jahr oder so...


----------



## Daniel_M (15. März 2011)

Hi,

die riesige Zahl an Teilnehmern hat unsere ursprünglichen Pläne etwas durcheinandergeworfen. Wir arbeiten derzeit an einer Lösung, die hoffentlich für alle Teilnehmer fair ist und informieren euch natürlich rechtzeitig auf der pcgh.de-Hauptseite und im Forum.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Lyr1x (15. März 2011)

Vielen Dank 

Endlich ein Zeichen.


----------



## Locuza (15. März 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die riesige Zahl an Teilnehmern hat unsere ursprünglichen Pläne etwas durcheinandergeworfen. Wir arbeiten derzeit an einer Lösung, die hoffentlich für alle Teilnehmer fair ist und informieren euch natürlich rechtzeitig auf der pcgh.de-Hauptseite und im Forum.
> 
> ...


 
Wärt ihr so freundlich und würdet eure Gedankenstrukturen mit der Community teilen? Weil rechtzeitig informieren in mir Befürchtungen weckt, dass eine Ankündigung stattfindet wie der Verlauft durchgezogen wird, ohne ein Wörtchen mit reden zu dürfen 
Ich denke es wäre auch von Vorteil Lösungsvorschläge von der Community anzuhören. 



> Alle Leser, die einen Account in unserem Forum haben, können aus den eingesendeten Designs die Top 25 wählen. Sobald die Umfrage gestartet wird, erfahrt Ihr hier im Forum und auf pcgh.de den entsprechenden Link. Eine Jury sucht den Gewinner aus. Dessen Design wird in einer limitierten Stückzahl von 100 Exemplaren produziert.



Soweit die alte Regel greifen würde, würde das heißen das man aus mehreren hundert Entwürfen  die Top 25 auswählt. Das lässt natürlich gar keine eindeutigen Tendenzen zu.
Die Jury wählt den Gewinner aus, kann dies auch jemand sein der gar nicht in den Top 25 vertreten ist?
Ich würde es sehr begrüßen einen groben Vorschlag von euch zu hören und mit Lösungs- und Verbesserungsvorschlägen zu helfen. 
Wir stehen ja nicht unter Zeitdruck, auch wenn die Meute sicher ungeduldig ist. Ein gewisser Fahrplan würde mich jedenfalls beruhigen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Locuza


----------



## KingLu (16. März 2011)

also ich hab das jetz so verstanden das wir die community und zwar jeder der angemeldet ist (also mann kann auch abstimmen wenn man nicht teilgenommen hat) abstimmt also seine stimme einem seinem Wunsch desgin gibt.
Heißt bei mehrern Hundert entwürfen da e jeder seine stimme seinem Design gibt  kommt es e auf die community an, es gibt sicher 1-2 Leute die auf das Design eines anderen abstimmen aber nicht auf das Ihre!!
Heißt viele Design bekommen nur 1 oder gar keine Stimme.


----------



## Porry (17. März 2011)

KingLu schrieb:


> also ich hab das jetz so verstanden das wir die community und zwar jeder der angemeldet ist (also mann kann auch abstimmen wenn man nicht teilgenommen hat) abstimmt also seine stimme einem seinem Wunsch desgin gibt.
> Heißt bei mehrern Hundert entwürfen da e jeder seine stimme seinem Design gibt  kommt es e auf die community an, es gibt sicher 1-2 Leute die auf das Design eines anderen abstimmen aber nicht auf das Ihre!!
> Heißt viele Design bekommen nur 1 oder gar keine Stimme.


 
Exactly!


----------



## shiv (18. März 2011)

KingLu schrieb:


> also ich hab das jetz so verstanden das wir die community und zwar jeder der angemeldet ist (also mann kann auch abstimmen wenn man nicht teilgenommen hat) abstimmt also seine stimme einem seinem Wunsch desgin gibt.
> Heißt bei mehrern Hundert entwürfen da e jeder seine stimme seinem Design gibt  kommt es e auf die community an, es gibt sicher 1-2 Leute die auf das Design eines anderen abstimmen aber nicht auf das Ihre!!
> Heißt viele Design bekommen nur 1 oder gar keine Stimme.


 
das wär arm. denn dann kommt es bei 1000den mausentwürfen nicht auf die community an, sondern nur auf die reihenfolge, wie die mäuse aufgereiht sind. kein schwin schaut sich alle mäuse an und entscheidet dann welche die beste ist. spätestens nach maus 100 klickt der user eine an...


----------



## KingLu (18. März 2011)

genau da liegt das Problem


----------



## barkal (18. März 2011)

da gibt es nur eine loesung leute . die jury setzt sich hin und waehlt die besten aus . basta !!!!
ansonsten wird daraus nichts. 
ich fand es schon von anfang an nicht gerade optimal , dass die community aus tausenden von entwuerfen waehlen soll. das funktioniert doch nicht ,wenn jeder zweite fuer sich stimmt. 


wenn logitech schon mal so eine wettbewerb ins leben gerufen hat, dann sollten sie sich auch die muehe machen und sich alle entwuerfe persoenlich anschauen, denn jeder hat sich angestrengt. 


was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Jol (18. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass die Abstimmung der Community nicht der Arbeitsersparnis, sondern mehr der Community-Unterhaltung hätte dienen sollen...

Es sind ja wirklich exrem viele Entwürfe, was eine Community-Abstimmung unmöglich macht, wenn nicht jeder die Abstimmung als absolut wichtige Aufgabe betrachtet.
Nun:
Dann könnte es umgekehrt funktionieren... ...25 Entwürfe werden, aus den Massen, durch die Jury ausgewertet (25 Gewinner sind für den Hauptpreis nominiert) die Community stimmt dann über die 25 Exemplare ab. 
Die z.B. 5 höchstgevoteten Arbeiten wandern wieder zurück an die Jury, welche dann über Platz 1 entscheidet.

Alle User, welche über die 25 auserwählten Entwürfe abstimmen, haben dann die entsprechende Möglichkeit, sich die ausgestellten Preise einzuheimsen...


Könnte das gehen?

Viele Grüße,
Jol


----------



## darkKO (19. März 2011)

Also so ähnlich wie beim Crysis Wettbewerb ? 30 Meisterwerke stehen zur Wahl: Stimmen Sie jetzt beim Crysis-Screenshot-Wettbewerb ab - crysis 2, msi

Klingt gut, wär ich dafür!  

Alles andere würde entweder im Chaos enden oder wie shiv schon gesagt hat, würde keiner sich durch über 1000 Entwürfe klicken...ich fands ja schon bei den 30 im Crysis Wettbewerb bissel nervtötend...


----------



## KingLu (19. März 2011)

mhmm 25 bei 1000? ich weiß nich da fallen extrem viele weg ka mal gucken wie es die machen XD

hab mri mal par entwürfe angeschaut was passiert eigendlich mit denen die nach dem abgabe Termin ihren Beitrag nomal bearbeitet haben? könnten ja rein theortisch noch weiß nich wie viele designe enfügen


----------



## omega™ (19. März 2011)

Ähm, ich meine wenn man einen Beitrag ändert, wird angezeigt, wann die Beitragsänderung stattgefunden hat.


----------



## darkKO (19. März 2011)

Das geht doch gar nicht wenn der Tread geschlossen ist, oder irre ich mich da ?

//EDIT

Nein geht nicht, kann bei meinen nicht mehr bearbeiten.


----------



## bigmaik (19. März 2011)

hm also das die jury die gewinner auswählen soll, hört sich ja ganz gut an, aber was machen die dann mit den preisen, die für die voter bestimmt sind?


----------



## darkKO (19. März 2011)

Du hast da glaube ich was falsch verstanden...

Die Jury wählt die Top 25 aus...aus dieser wiederum wählt die Community den Gewinner (also den Platz 1). Also wird ja trotzdem gevotet...

Das wäre meiner Meinung nach für alle Beteiligten die beste Lösung. Aber die Diskussion ist eigentlich eh fürn A****, PCGHX (respektive eventuell auch Logitech) werden sich da schon was überlegen. Wir können zwar Vorschläge erbringen, aber mehr auch nicht...


----------



## Locuza (19. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Du hast da glaube ich was falsch verstanden...
> 
> Die Jury wählt die Top 25 aus...aus dieser wiederum wählt die Community den Gewinner (also den Platz 1). Also wird ja trotzdem gevotet...
> 
> Das wäre meiner Meinung nach für alle Beteiligten die beste Lösung. Aber die Diskussion ist eigentlich eh fürn A****, PCGHX (respektive eventuell auch Logitech) werden sich da schon was überlegen. Wir können zwar Vorschläge erbringen, aber mehr auch nicht...


Eine Diskussion ist nur für den „ A****“ wenn sie nichts bewirkt hat und niemanden in irgendeiner Weise voran getrieben hat. Würde diese Diskussion jemanden persönlich weiter bringen, wäre es ein Gewinn. Für mich ganz klar ein Gewinn, denn es erfreut mich das andere mitdenken. 
 Immerhin macht sich die Community doch auch Gedanken und lässt PCGH nicht allein, wobei ich mich allerdings von PCGH allein gelassen fühle.  Nach rund 10 Seiten Regeln, gab es keine Kommunikation oder Antworten mehr. Das finde ich doch recht schade. Subjektiv habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass dem Crysis-Wettbewerb mehr Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wurde.  
 Zwei parallele Wettbewerbe waren hier möglicherweise auch nicht förderlich.
 Ich hoffe PCGH ließt wenigstens fleißig mit.

 Immerhin können die alten Vote-Regeln nicht beibehalten werden. Neue Ausrichtungen, können sich auch gravierend auswirken. Einige könnten sich auch überrumpelt fühlen, wenn sie anders gespielt haben und jetzt durch neue Regeln die schlechte Strategie ausgewählt haben.  

 Aber so oder so, wird es immer jemanden nicht befriedigen. Man kann nie alle befriedigen.

 Jols Vorschlag ist ein sehr guter, wie ich finde. Auch hier werden sich wohl mehrere beschweren, wenn es heißt, wieso bin ich nicht in der 25 , weil meiner ist doch klar besser als XY seiner.
 Doch wären die TOP 25  mit Bedacht und Fleiß ausgewählt und die Preise gerecht verteilt, nach der Meinung des Veranstalters. Der Gewinner würde der Sieger der Community sein. 


 Großes Kompliment an Jol und sein Gedachtes.  
 Ich wäre für diesen Vorschlag und hoffe PCGH lässt auch mit sich reden oder beeinflussen.


----------



## mramnesie (19. März 2011)

Da ist was dran, ich habe nun auch mal am Crysis-Wettbewerb mitgestimmt und muss sagen - 30 Pic´s reichen auch. Insofern ist dieser Vorschlag - der ja bereits ein paar mal angedacht war - m.E. auch sehr gut. Zumal dann die Auswahl der Mäuse auch entsprechend der Absicht der Veranstalter vorsortiert werden.


----------



## darkKO (19. März 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> Da ist was dran, ich habe nun auch mal am Crysis-Wettbewerb mitgestimmt und muss sagen - 30 Pic´s reichen auch. Insofern ist dieser Vorschlag - der ja bereits ein paar mal angedacht war - m.E. auch sehr gut. Zumal dann die Auswahl der Mäuse auch entsprechend der Absicht der Veranstalter vorsortiert werden.


 
So siehts aus...

Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, wäre ein aussagekäftiges Statement der Verantwortlichen mal nicht schlecht. Irgendwie hängen wir hier grad ziemlich in der Luft...


----------



## mramnesie (19. März 2011)

Da kümmert sich ja Daniel drum, und eigentlich ist er zunächst mal Redakteur, und gönn ihm das WE ....


----------



## darkKO (19. März 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> Da kümmert sich ja Daniel drum, und eigentlich ist er zunächst mal Redakteur, und gönn ihm das WE ....



Pappalapap...ich arbeite auch 7 Tage die Woche, mir gönnt auch keiner was...


----------



## mramnesie (19. März 2011)

...mach Dich doch nicht so unbeliebt bei der Jury!


----------



## darkKO (20. März 2011)

War doch nurn Joke...


----------



## shiv (20. März 2011)

Alternative zu Jols Idee:

Jede Maus hat von Anfang an eine Stimme und man wählt die Maus ab, die man nicht mag! So muss jeder alle Mäuse anschauen und bewerten. Gemittelt ergibt das dann ein ganz gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Chrismettal (20. März 2011)

ich persönlich finde die idee schwachsinnig.. 
aber es ist überhaupt schwachsinnig zu diskutieren wie gevoted wird, hauptsache es wird endlich gevotet  20 tage ists nun her das einsendeschluss war und 30 tage dauern community votings normal wenn ich mnicht nicht irre, also warten müssen wir auf jeden fall lang genug


----------



## Archar (20. März 2011)

Das kann schon dauern, vor ein paar Jahren waren das auch einige Wochen bis die Auswahl der fast 4000 Screenshots feststand, dazwischen war dazu noch die Games Convention. Diesen Monat war die CeBIT, nimm mal an das dadurch die Redakteure nicht gerade Zeit im Überfluss haben für diesen Wettbewerb. Manche machen sich glaub ich viel zu viel Gedanken wie was gemacht werden soll, PCGH macht das ja nicht zum ersten Mal.  Bedingt durch die Messe und die Vorbereitung für das extreme Auswahlverfahren, wird das eben einige Zeit dauern das ist wohl ganz normal.


----------



## Lyr1x (20. März 2011)

So nach einem harten Wochenende bin ich nun auch wieder am Start, doch wie ich sehe hat sich hier noch nicht viel getan :O

@shiv, die Idee ist an sich gut doch hast du lust +/-500 klicks zu machen um Mäuße abzuwählen? 
das wird so auch nichts...

naja Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## JoeHelpless (21. März 2011)

so, wo doch jetzt schon lange einsendeschluss ist kann mir doch mal jemand verraten mit welchem programm ihr eure uploads gemacht hab, weil ich davon eigentlich garnichts versteh


----------



## darkKO (21. März 2011)

Uploads?

Ich denke du meinst die Bildbearbeitungssoftware, richtig ?

Adobe Photoshop CS4


----------



## Chrismettal (21. März 2011)

Gimp  aber die frage wurde schon soo oft gestellt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. März 2011)

warten suckt ^^


----------



## Lyr1x (22. März 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> warten suckt ^^





Ich stelle mich gerne zur Verfügung wenn Hilfe benötigt wird @PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Daniel_M (22. März 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die riesige Zahl an Teilnehmern hat unsere ursprünglichen Pläne etwas durcheinandergeworfen. Wir arbeiten derzeit an einer Lösung, die hoffentlich für alle Teilnehmer fair ist und informieren euch natürlich rechtzeitig auf der pcgh.de-Hauptseite und im Forum.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo zusammen,

wir haben nun gemeinsam mit Logitech eine Lösung festgelegt:

Wegen der riesigen Anzahl von mehr als 1.000 Entwürfen müssen wir natürlich eine Vorauswahl treffen - es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die Leser, die abstimmen, tatsächlich alle 1.000 Bilder durchklicken - eine Auswahl mit allen Entwürfen wäre daher unfair für die Entwürfe, die weiter hinten liegen.

Daher tifft eine interne Jury eine Vorauswahl mit den 100 besten Entwürfen. Diese werden öffentlich im Forum zur Wahl gestellt. Da auch 100 Entwürfe bereits schwer zu überschauen sind, teilen wir diese 100 Entwürfe in vier Wellen mit jeweils 25 Entwürfen auf. Jede Welle steht für eine Woche zur Wahl. Leser können also insgesamt viermal abstimmen. Nachdem alle vier Wellen jeweils eine Woche zur Wahl standen, bilden wir aus den 25 Entwürfen, welche die meisten Stimmen bekommen haben, die Top-25. Anhand dieser Top-25 wählt eine Jury aus PCGH- und Logitech-Mitarbeitern den Gewinner aus.

Die erste Welle mit 25 Entwürfen, die zur Wahl stehen, startet am Freitag dem 25. März.

Für die Top-25 sowie alle, die bei der Wahl mit abstimmen, stehen wie geplant folgende Preise bereit:

*1. Platz*
Wenn Dein Design von der Jury als Gewinner ermittelt wird, erhältst Du folgende Preise:

- Dein Maus-Design wird in limitierter Stückzahl von 100 Exemplaren gefertigt
- Du bekommst die erste Maus mit Deinem Design.
*- 1.000 Euro*
- Ein Logitech-Headset G930
- Eine Logitech-Tastatur G19


*2. bis 25. Platz*
Wenn Dein Design von den Lesern zum Teil der Top 25 gewählt wird, erhältst Du folgende Preise:

- Eine Logitech-Maus G9X im Gewinner-Design
- Eine Logitech-Tastatur G19

*
User, die bei dem Wettbewerb abgestimmt haben*
Egal ob Du ein eigenes Design eingeschickt hast oder nicht - wenn du abstimmst, kannst Du einen von folgenden Preisen gewinnen:

- Eines von 100 Logitech-Headsets G930
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Dragon Age: Ultimate Edition + das Buch Dragon Age: Ruf der grauen Wächter
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Medal of Honor + MoH Palästinenser-Schal
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Battlefield Bad Company 2 + BF Bad Company 2 Vietnam + BF-BC2-T-Shirts
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Fussball Manager Jubiläums Edition + FM11/FIFA11 Tasse
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Dead Space 2 + DS2-T-Shirts


----------



## Lyr1x (22. März 2011)

Yeah, WUHUU ich freu mich 

Also ich kanns kaum erwarten!!!
Gute Entscheidung mit der Aufteilung auf 4 Votes


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. März 2011)

klingt nach einem sehr guten plan!


----------



## darkKO (22. März 2011)

Ja, klingt sehr vernüftig!


----------



## 97phil (22. März 2011)

Endlich ein zeichen!! Ich werde uf jeden fall mit abstimmen. Ist ne gute Lösung!!!


----------



## Locuza (22. März 2011)

Das haben PCGH und Logitech super geplant 
Jaja, auf so eine elegante Lösung wäre ich niemals gekommen.


----------



## Chrismettal (22. März 2011)

WUndervoll *_* perfekter plan meiner meinung nach, an sowas hätte ich garnicht gedacht 
ich freu mich schon total  
aber.. 4 wellen á 1 woche ab dem 25. macht folglich das am 22.4. das voting zuende währe, wenn ich micht n derben denkfehler drin hab 
also können wir trodzdem noch gut lang warten  
naja, es hat angefangen und ich freu mich !


----------



## KingLu (22. März 2011)

Find ich gut  
aber wird nur 1 Design, pro user, in die Top 100 kommen oder mehrere? Es wäre ja blöd bzw leicht unfair wenn von 1-2 Leuten, weil die doch so geile gemacht haben, jeweils gleich 10 oder so in die Top 100 kommen würden.


@edit warum sehe ich meine Sig net?Fällt mir gerade nur mal so auf XD


----------



## Marfinator (22. März 2011)

Freut mich zu hören


----------



## ([Mr])Tomson (22. März 2011)

Sehr gut!!! Ich hoffe dass ich wenigstens bei den TOP100 bin!


----------



## Lyr1x (22. März 2011)

KingLu schrieb:


> Find ich gut
> aber wird nur 1 Design, pro user, in die Top 100 kommen oder mehrere? Es wäre ja blöd bzw leicht unfair wenn von 1-2 Leuten, weil die doch so geile gemacht haben, jeweils gleich 10 oder so in die Top 100 kommen würden.
> 
> 
> @edit warum sehe ich meine Sig net?Fällt mir gerade nur mal so auf XD



wäre aber auch unfair, wenn nur 1 Entwurf deßjenigen der sagen wir mal 20 geniale Entwürfe hat und nur 1ner davon in die Top 100 kommt obwohl die alle da rein gehöre, wegen Aufwand, Skill, .... und anstelle dessen dann irgendein 0815 Entwurf reinkommt nur um die Top100 zu füllen


----------



## KingLu (22. März 2011)

ja toll aber dann sind nur noch 80 andere entwürfe frei dann kommen noch 2 Leute dazu die vllt nur 10 einegschickt ahben aber trotzdem alle genial sind dann sin wa bei 40 entwürfen von nur beispielsweisen 3 Leuten.

naja auf mich hört e keiner aber klar wenn eienr super gut ist dann hat ers auch verdiend, fände es aber schade das dann der eine z.b platz 1-10 oder paltz 1,3,5 ,8,12,15,18,20,23,25 belegt nur weil seine 10 so mega geil sind was is daran dann noch toll?


----------



## Locuza (22. März 2011)

Naja, ich würde neidlos damit leben. Es heißt auch die TOP 100 und nicht die Fairness 100.

Man sagt ja auch nicht die TOP 3 Ego-Shooter sind Crysis, Bioshock und 08/15 schlechter Ego-Shooter, weil man nur 3 Studios in der Auswahl hatte. 
Man muss ja auch sagen, die Shooter die schlechter sind, wählt ja auch niemand.

Wenn die TOP 100 aus einem extremen Mix besteht, ja wer hat da wohl die meisten Stimmen? Menschen die schlechtere Entwürfe haben, werden auch theoretisch weniger Stimmen bekommen. Ob sie in der Liste sind oder nicht, einzig die TOP 100 würde verfälscht werden.

Ich finde es gut so , wie es ist und jeder kann sich wohl denken, dass Jol mit 3 Entwürfen antreten wird


----------



## mramnesie (22. März 2011)

Naja gut ist ja dann auch dass es eine Vorauswahl gibt mit "unzulässigem und unstrukturiertem sowie manchem lieblosen Entwurf. Auch finde ich die Jury sollte die Anzahl der dann in die Top 100 kommenden Entwürfe / Teilnehmer vllt. auf vllt. zwei begrenzen - maximal! 

Was mir noch nicht klar ist, ob die besten Entwürfe auch jeder Charge oder die 25 mit den meisten Stimmen aus allen Votings in die Endauswahl kommen - denn Ende April ist Ostern, Ferienzeit, sollten da gute Entwürfe bei sein, aber weniger Leute voten, weil im Urlaub, könnte dieses Verfahren auch zur Unfairness führen....naja ich weiss ja man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Das wichtigste es ist eine Lösung gefunden, die m.E. besser funktioniert als die ursprünglich geplante Vorgehensweise...

Hat dann eigentlich jeder 4 x 1 Stimme?


----------



## darkKO (22. März 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hat dann eigentlich jeder 4 x 1 Stimme?



Das wüsste ich auch gern mal...


----------



## Locuza (22. März 2011)

> Daher tifft eine interne Jury eine Vorauswahl mit den 100 besten Entwürfen. Diese werden öffentlich im Forum zur Wahl gestellt. Da auch 100 Entwürfe bereits schwer zu überschauen sind, teilen wir diese 100 Entwürfe in vier Wellen mit jeweils 25 Entwürfen auf. Jede Welle steht für eine Woche zur Wahl. Leser können also insgesamt viermal abstimmen. Nachdem alle vier Wellen jeweils eine Woche zur Wahl standen, bilden wir aus den 25 Entwürfen, welche die meisten Stimmen bekommen haben, die Top-25. Anhand dieser Top-25 wählt eine Jury aus PCGH- und Logitech-Mitarbeitern den Gewinner aus.



Geht noch einmal tieeef in euch


----------



## darkKO (22. März 2011)

Upsala...


----------



## Archar (22. März 2011)

Klar 4x1 Stimme, sind ja vier separate Umfragen.

Jetzt jubeln einige noch, bin mal gespannt wenn diejenigen aus irgendwelchen Ansichtsgründen es nicht in die komprimierte Top 100 Auswahl schaffen oder nur eins von Ihren zig Entwürfe dabei sein wird und ihrer Ansicht nach natürlich nicht das Beste der Kollektion. Immerhin kann sich jetzt jeder 25 Entwurf nach Statistik eine Hoffnung auf die Top 100 machen.  

jedenfalls wird es ab 25. März eine lebhafte Diskussion geben


----------



## Chrismettal (22. März 2011)

boah eine magische zahl diese 25 

jeder 25. entwurf hat eine hoffnung überhaupt in die auswahl zu kommen sodass er in ein voting mit 25 teilnehmern kommt das ab dem 25. märz stattfindet um dann vlt in die top25 gewählt zu werden


----------



## Archar (22. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> boah eine magische zahl diese 25



jo, zum Glück ist es nicht die Nummer 23


----------



## jukom66 (22. März 2011)

Ich fände es gut wenn jeder der mehrere Entwürfe hat. Seinen besten Entwurf selber wählt bevor irgend eins in die Vorauswahl kommt. 

Endlich gehts los .  super


----------



## mramnesie (22. März 2011)

...naja, das wäre ja wieder sehr schwierig..

Btw. es ist wohl anzunehmen, das jeder Leser vier Stimmen hat, aber da steht nicht JEDER LESER HAT VIER STIMMEN, sondern Leser können viermal abstimmen - wie oft bei den viermal? Je nur einmal, oder können Leser/User (?) mit mehreren Accounts mehrmals abstimmen - Ich will ja kein Griffelspitzer sein, sondern will nur erläutern was meine Frage soll. Müsig darüber zu disskutieren diskutieren - soll also keine Frage sein, die es zu beantworten gilt, sondern nur ein dezenter....


----------



## darkKO (22. März 2011)

Archar schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt jubeln einige noch, bin mal gespannt wenn diejenigen aus irgendwelchen Ansichtsgründen es nicht in die komprimierte Top 100 Auswahl schaffen oder nur eins von Ihren zig Entwürfe dabei sein wird und ihrer Ansicht nach natürlich nicht das Beste der Kollektion. Immerhin kann sich jetzt jeder 25 Entwurf nach Statistik eine Hoffnung auf die Top 100 machen.
> 
> jedenfalls wird es ab 25. März eine lebhafte Diskussion geben


 

Also ich jubel nicht...Wenn ich nicht dabei sein sollte, is mir das eigentlich relativ Latte. Ich hab von vornherein nur des Spaße´s wegen mitgemacht ohne jegliche Ambitionen irgendwas zu gewinnen. Soll jetzt natürlich nicht heissen, das ich nicht gern dabei wär oder das ich gern irgendwas gewinnen würde, aber das war halt nie mein Antrieb. Mal ganz abgesehen davon hab ich eigentlich noch nie was gewonnen, also wüsste ich auch gar nicht warum es das Schicksal diesmal anders mit mir meinen sollte... 

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall *JEDEM* Teilnehmer alles erdenklich Gute und viel Glück bei der Abstimmung !


----------



## Jol (23. März 2011)

Coole Sache!!! 

ich bin schon riesig gespannt auf die Aktion!   
und HOFFE auf Stimmen!


----------



## zuogolpon (23. März 2011)

Schöne Gewinne, PCGH+Logitech!

Mal gucken, ob PCGH einen guten Geschmack hat. Ich finde, Entwürfe mit einem Spiel-Thema sollten nicht unbedingt in die Top100 kommen. Eher diejenigen, die die Form der Maus miteinbezogen haben. Ich finde das haben einige hier richtig gut hinbekommen. Hat mich auch überwältigt.

Wieso richtet Logitech nicht gleich ein Custom-Shop wie Beyerdynamic für das Headset ein. Bei einer so massigen Zusage... Man könnte ja 100 standart Entwürfe anbieten, verschiedene Materialien und ein entsprechend hohen Preis. Ich würds machen.

Hier mal meine Top 4 + meine 'Maus' Maus.
(Hat ewig gedauert, aber immerhin, weiß ich jetzt schon, welche ich ankreuzen muss.)

'Maus'-Maus von mir.
Platz 4 - Industrielook, super stimmig.
Platz 3 - düstere Fingerabdrücke, der beste von all jenen.
Platz 2 - Einfach schickes Design, orange gefiel mir am besten, ist aber bestimmt zu speziell.
Platz 1 - I <3 camping. Der ist echt genial. Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie das auf ner LAN ankommt.


----------



## Lyr1x (23. März 2011)

Hey zuogo, schön und gut mit deiner Top 5, aber was machst du wenn diese 5 im ersten Voting kommen?  Dann kannst du wohl nur 1 ankreuzen


----------



## Chrismettal (23. März 2011)

das i love camping ist ne lustige idee aber ich würde mir nie im leben eine maus kaufen mit einem solchen design  das sieht komisch aus für eine maus in meinen augen


----------



## maexri (23. März 2011)

rechtzeitig zum bio abi


----------



## barkal (23. März 2011)

ich denke, dass eine faerbung der maus , nicht verdient haette zu gewinnen. das ist viel zu schlicht und langweilig.
dazu braucht man kein designwettbewerb. 
ich hab mir auch lange ueberlegt ob ich die maus einfach formschoen mit farben verzieren soll. aber es soll eine gamermaus sein und da sollte etwas uberdurchschnittliches als design dienen. wie gesagt ,ist meine meinung und ich hab da auch schon einige entwuerfe im auge ,die recht gut geworden sind . 
aber meins find ich auch sehr gelungen 
hoffentlich schaffe ich es in die top 100. waere echt toll
ihr  koennt ja mal ein blick drauf werfen ,wenn ihr das noch nicht getan habt


----------



## Sushimann (23. März 2011)

Maexri opfer boy ribby 
weiste wer schon fertig is?


----------



## darkKO (23. März 2011)

Sushimann schrieb:


> Maexri opfer boy ribby
> weiste wer schon fertig is?



Weiss jemand was dieser Post zu bedeuten hat ?


----------



## Chrismettal (23. März 2011)

ich denke es bezieht sich auf das abi


----------



## darkKO (23. März 2011)

Ah ja...

Noch 2 Tage...


----------



## Chrismettal (23. März 2011)

bekommen wir eig am 25. eine liste mit den ganzen top100 oder werden immer nur die nächsten 25 enthüllt?


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. März 2011)

@barkal
Danke, Du erhellst mein Dasein, indem du postest.!!!
An alle anderen in diesem Fred: das hat Euch nur knapp getoppt! Ehrgeiz ist cool, erhofft Ihr Euch was von dem Geschleime hier...?
Hoffe die MODS lachen auch...

EDIT: Verballhornungen sind mein Brennstoff ---- mehr BITTE!!!!
EDIT2: Vielleicht nervt mich auch nur, daß hier andere NOCH  selbstverliebter sind als ICH!!!! Damit kann ich echt schwer umgehen... MfG(mein Fehler)


----------



## Lyr1x (24. März 2011)

Also ich mag mich ja  

*btw. noch 1 mal schlafen !*


----------



## Sushimann (24. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was dieser Post zu bedeuten hat ?



 ja bezieht sich aufs abi^^ hatte am Mittwoch letzte schriftliche und Ribby muss noch ran^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. März 2011)

ich finde, dass man - sollte ein user mehrere_ top100-designs _haben - auch alle mitreinnehmen sollte, wenn sie denn besser als die designs anderer sind. die regel heißt ja "die besten 100 designs kommen rein".
andererseits möchte ich aber auch vorschlagen, dass bei design-variationen eines users, bspw. das gleiche design mit 10 verschiedenen farben, oder die gleiche figur an 3 verschiedenen stellen, nur eine variante (die "beste") genommen wird. sonst würde es ja reichen ein einzelnes top100-design zu erstellen und es 100 mal zu variieren... und schon wäre einem der sieg sicher 

aber egal wie auch immer die bilderauswahl und das voting stattfinden wird, es wird auf jeden fall viel gemecker geben


----------



## barkal (24. März 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @barkal
> Danke, Du erhellst mein Dasein, indem du postest.!!!
> An alle anderen in diesem Fred: das hat Euch nur knapp getoppt! Ehrgeiz ist cool, erhofft Ihr Euch was von dem Geschleime hier...?
> Hoffe die MODS lachen auch...
> ...




danke , ich geb mein bestes. 
niemand schleimt hier . ich weiss nicht wie du drauf kommst. hab hier nur meine meinung gepostet und den verweis auf meinen entwurf musst du nicht so ernst nehmen . 
wenn doch, dann lies kuenftig meine kommentare nicht mehr . niemand zwingt dich dazu  
aber ich kann deine kritik verstehen. letzten endes denke ich vielleicht , dass ich nicht sehr weit komme und und habe das dringende beduerfnis mein design jedem aufzudruecken 
kann auch sein .....



gruesse zurueck


----------



## Jol (24. März 2011)

Hey barkal!

Jeder Post hat eine Nummer (rechts oben); der Link hinter dieser Nummer verweist direkt auf den entsprechenden Post.
Du solltest den entsprechende Post-Link für Deine Signatur verwenden, da man sonst immer nach Deinem Design suchen muss.

Durch die Vorab-Entscheid der Jury ist dies wohl nicht mehr zwingend nötig Werbung zu machen, aber trotzdem könntest Du einen direkten Verweis auf Dein Design machen


----------



## zuogolpon (24. März 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Hey zuogo, schön und gut mit deiner Top 5, aber was machst du wenn diese 5 im ersten Voting kommen?  Dann kannst du wohl nur 1 ankreuzen


 

Das stimmt allerdings... Naja, wer würde eigentlich nicht für sein eigenes stimmen? es gibt etwa 500 Bewerber, die kann man schonmal darauf wetten, dass die ihr eigenes Design voten, sollte es in die Top100 kommen. Was ist allerdings, wenn mehrere eines Users in die Top100 kommen? Ich glaube das sollte nicht gehen...


----------



## barkal (24. März 2011)

Jol schrieb:


> Hey barkal!
> 
> Jeder Post hat eine Nummer (rechts oben); der Link hinter dieser Nummer verweist direkt auf den entsprechenden Post.
> Du solltest den entsprechende Post-Link für Deine Signatur verwenden, da man sonst immer nach Deinem Design suchen muss.
> ...


 
danke fuer den hinweis. muss zugeben , das wusste ich nicht .
sogleich geaendert.....


----------



## Chrismettal (24. März 2011)

Barkal, bei deinen entwurf finde ich noch dir problematik das die ränder der maske absolut nicht eingehaltne wurden an vielen stellen, besonders bei der hd version sieht man das dein design an vielen ecken übersteht oder die leeren bereiche zwichen den einzelnen feldern mit brushes übermalt sind.. bin mir nicht sicher ob die jury da nicht vlt was gegen sagt


----------



## Porry (24. März 2011)

Ich denk das ist nicht so schlimm, das kann man sehr leicht rauusschneiden indem man die Maske nochmal drüberlegt.


----------



## Chrismettal (24. März 2011)

okey 
um meine frage aufzufrischen, wird es am 25. schon eine liste der gesamten top100 geben oder nur die ersten top25


----------



## Locuza (24. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> okey
> um meine frage aufzufrischen, wird es am 25. schon eine liste der gesamten top100 geben oder nur die ersten top25


 
Ich denke, die machen das Häppchenweise, auch um es bisschen Spannender zu machen? 



Mir wurde gerade ganz ganz übel, die Wörter sind ins Bodenlose gerutscht, Fassungslose Augen, als ich einen Sachverhalt bei unserem nachbars Wettbewerb lesen musste.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/145474-abstimmung-zum-crysis-wettbewerb-7.html#post2820361

Auf der nächsten Seite geht es auch weiter. 

Also wenn es so bei uns auch so ablaufen sollte, Gott behüte uns und das sage ich als Atheist


----------



## Archar (24. März 2011)

Bin mal gespannt, wie die 100 in die Wöchentlichen 25 Pakete sortiert werden, nach Einsendung der Entwürfe, Alphabetisch oder Zufallsprinzip. Wenn man Pech hat kommt man in eine Hammer Gruppe oder in die sogenannte Todesgruppe wie man so im Sportjargon sagt, Losglück könnte vielleicht auch nicht schaden.


----------



## mramnesie (24. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich denke, die machen das Häppchenweise, auch um es bisschen Spannender zu machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie geil! Das schafft Vertrauen!


----------



## Locuza (24. März 2011)

Ich hoffe PCGH baut bei uns auch eine 0-Poster Sperre ein.
Mir wäre auch 20 super lieb oder 10.
Weil ich finde, dass ist kein Community-Wettbewerb, wenn Familie, (Uni-)Freunde und 3 Beitrags Profis sich hier anmelden.


----------



## barkal (24. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Barkal, bei deinen entwurf finde ich noch dir problematik das die ränder der maske absolut nicht eingehaltne wurden an vielen stellen, besonders bei der hd version sieht man das dein design an vielen ecken übersteht oder die leeren bereiche zwichen den einzelnen feldern mit brushes übermalt sind.. bin mir nicht sicher ob die jury da nicht vlt was gegen sagt



das hast du aber fein erkannt 
ja , ich sass bis 8 uhr morgens ohne schlaf an meinem entwurf, weil es der letzte tag war.
da hatte ich leider keine zeit die raender zu verfeinern..... 
mir war das konzept und das design wichtiger als die paar millimeter die eingehalten wurden oder nicht.
ich denke daran sollte es nicht scheitern .ich wuensche mir nur einen fairen wettbewerb , wo der beste gewinnt und nicht derjenige ,dessen gesamter familienstammbaum sich registriert hat zum votieren 

eine anmerkung fuer die admins und redaktuere die das ganze hier verwalten :
 ich habe extra 2 versionen erstellt, damit es keine probleme mit der nudity gibt. habe mir gedacht,dass die erste leicht bekleidetere version vielleicht nicht erlaubt werden wuerde oder nicht den regeln entsprechen koennte, da es als pornographisch gewertet werden koennte. deshalb ,sollte ich es in die top 100 schaffen ( waere genial  ) koennen sich die admins und redakteure selber entscheiden ,welche version denn fuer logitechs idee geeignet ist und den hiesigen regeln entspricht . mit freundlichen gruessen


----------



## barkal (24. März 2011)

*liebe leute ,

*

ich wuensche euch allen viel glueck. ( ich hoffe ,ihr wuenscht mir dasselbe )


----------



## Jol (24. März 2011)

Aber klar-doch!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich hoffe PCGH baut bei uns auch eine 0-Poster Sperre ein.
> Mir wäre auch 20 super lieb oder 10.
> Weil ich finde, dass ist kein Community-Wettbewerb, wenn Familie, (Uni-)Freunde und 3 Beitrags Profis sich hier anmelden.


 
dem stimme ich zu. unglaublich, wie dreist manche user doch sind (siehe crysis wettbewerb).


----------



## 97phil (25. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich hoffe PCGH baut bei uns auch eine 0-Poster Sperre ein.
> Mir wäre auch 20 super lieb oder 10.
> Weil ich finde, dass ist kein Community-Wettbewerb, wenn Familie, (Uni-)Freunde und 3 Beitrags Profis sich hier anmelden.


 Dem Stimme ich ebenfalls zu. Das würde dann am Ende ja bedeuten, dass der mit den meisten bekannten gewinnen würde und das ist unfair gegenüber jüngeren.


----------



## Lyr1x (25. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich hoffe PCGH baut bei uns auch eine 0-Poster Sperre ein.
> Mir wäre auch 20 super lieb oder 10.
> Weil ich finde, dass ist kein Community-Wettbewerb, wenn Familie, (Uni-)Freunde und 3 Beitrags Profis sich hier anmelden.


 
Bin auch dafür, aber bei "unserem" Wettbewerb hält sich das ganze ja sowieso in Grenzen da der 1. Platz ja sowieso von einer Jury festgelegt wird, also kann man max. mit diesem unfairen Mittel einen Top25 Platz rausholen. 

*ach ja: Es ist Freitag der 25.3. Votingtag! AHHH *

p.s. Guten Morgen an alle


----------



## Daniel_M (25. März 2011)

Los geht's:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...h-wettbewerb-teil-1-von-4-25-bis-31-03-a.html


----------



## Locuza (25. März 2011)

Edit:

Ich muss Barkal einfach Recht geben, es gibt Mäuse die in ähnlicher Ausführung einfach besser sind und das hat mich anfangs wohl ziemlich euphorisch gestimmt, ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Lyr1x (25. März 2011)

für mich heißt es wohl noch warten, wenn ich überhaupt dabei bin 

du hast schon recht Locuza, ich will auch nichts "gamestoplay" vorwerfen, aber nach einem "Monster" Aufwand sieht seine Maus auch nicht aus (Free-Wallpaper?) und diese hat auch schon 3 Stimmen... naja, wir wollen mal nicht meckern es ist ja noch lange nichts entschieden


----------



## Locuza (25. März 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> für mich heißt es wohl noch warten, wenn ich überhaupt dabei bin
> 
> du hast schon recht Locuza, ich will auch nichts "gamestoplay" vorwerfen, aber nach einem "Monster" Aufwand sieht seine Maus auch nicht aus (Free-Wallpaper?) und diese hat auch schon 3 Stimmen... naja, wir wollen mal nicht meckern es ist ja noch lange nichts entschieden


 
Bisher ist entschieden das für mich mindestens 2 Plätze verschwendet wurden. 1. Ein unglaublich einfaches Design (WTF?), wo wir ehrlich sein können das der Platz jemand anderem gegeben hätte können und 2. ein wahrscheinlich nicht freier Wallpaper, der auch den Platz in der Vorauswahl unnütz stopft.


----------



## Chrismettal (25. März 2011)

Also von mir ist der richtige in der auswahl 
i like 
VIEL GLÜCK ALLEN


----------



## Archar (25. März 2011)

Da geht wohl einem das Messer in der Hose auf, die Kommentare von Locuza sind aber ganz schön vernarrt, was passiert eigentlich, wenn du nicht in die Auswahl kommst, läufst du dann Amok? Du musst immer bedenken, du veranstaltest nicht diesen Wettbewerb, sondern PCGH und Logitech. Wenn die PCGH Jurry das so entscheidet, solltest du das akzeptieren. Das permanente dizzen und rumgejammere über andere Community Mitglieder finde ich schon ziemlich Armselig.

Warten wir mal ab, die Umfragen haben ja grad erst begonnen, also ruhig Blut bewahren.

 0 Poster wird es bestimmt reichlich geben die sich nur für diesen Wettbewerb anmelden, gibt halt nette Preise zu gewinnen. Von Prinzip nichts Neues, Aktionen wo man sich registrien musste, um was zu gewinnen, gab es ja schon öfters.

Chrismettal für dich sieht es ja schon richtig gut aus, die Endrunde naht für dich.


----------



## Locuza (25. März 2011)

Archar schrieb:


> Da geht wohl einem das Messer in der Hose auf, die Kommentare von Locuza sind aber ganz schön vernarrt, was passiert eigentlich, wenn du nicht in die Auswahl kommst, läufst du dann Amok? Du musst immer bedenken, du veranstaltest nicht diesen Wettbewerb, sondern PCGH und Logitech. Wenn die PCGH Jurry das so entscheidet, solltest du das akzeptieren. Das permanente dizzen und rumgejammere über andere Community Mitglieder finde ich schon ziemlich Armselig.
> 
> Warten wir mal ab, die Umfragen haben ja grad erst begonnen, also ruhig Blut bewahren.
> 
> ...



Also Archer, ich laufe nicht Amok, wenn ich nicht in die Vorauswahl komme, doch habe ich ( das behaupte ich einmal ) ein gewisses Auge für Grafisches Talent. 

Ich veranstalte die Wahlen nicht, da hast du Recht Archar, doch heißt es das ich die Handhabung und Veranstaltung und dessen Durchführung nicht kritisieren darf? 
Wenn Kritik nicht wäre, gebe es doch auch sicher keinen Fortschritt? 
Ich würde es mit Freuden akzeptieren, wenn ich doch die Transparenz gegeben bekomme, welche Kriterien man doch verwendet hat und wenn ich sehe, es läuft mit 100% Rechten Dingen zu. 
Das darfst du gerne Armselig finden, ich betrachte es eher als Fingerzeig.
Auch habe ich viele Fragen über die Rechtslage, wo mir leider auch nicht viel weiter geholfen wurde, auch nicht einmal Google.

Nun Archer frage ich dich ganz persönlich, findest du es gerecht, das es Teilnehmer gibt, die rechtlich gesehen, höchstwahrscheinlich gewisse Dinge gar nicht dürfen?
Soweit ich im Thread lesen konnte, waren ursprünglich die Kriterien: Aufwand, Witz und Gesamteindruck.
Archer, wenn du dir alle 1000 Entwürfe anschaust, (das habe ich mehrmals getan) dann wirst du wohl erkennen, auch wenn es natürlich bisschen harsch wirkt, das ein Teilnehmer wirklich nicht unter die 100 besten gehört. Ich würde gerne nach den Leuten suchen, deren subjektive Meinung da übereinstimmt.

Ich liebe es doch sehr, wenn etwas sauber und rechtlich abgedeckt durchgeführt wird. Ich hege halt meine Zweifel daran. Beim Crysis Wettbewerb kann man sicher seine Eindrücke haben, da sehe ich auch kein Diskussionsbedarf.

Du kannst mich mit deinem Messer stechen, aber ich trauere den 2 Plätzen nach, für Menschen die sich hier mit angestrengt haben und weil sie eben gut sind, auch abheben. 
Ich versichere dir auch, das ich kein siamesischer Zwilling bin, der wegen den  2 Plätzen weint, weil er denkt das wären seine. 

Ich bin nur eine Person.

Ich diskutieren ja bei den anderen Entwürfen überhaupt gar nicht, auch wenn ich total anderer Meinung bin, über die TOP 100. Aber das ist immer Meinungssache, das überlasse ich ganz ihren Kriterien. 
Ich hege nur zweifel, wenn ich mich fragen muss ob dies rechtens ist oder ob man die eigenen Kriterien, nach Aufwand, Witz und Gesamteindruck da selber erfüllt hat.
Dürfte ich dich auch fragen, ob es dir egal ist, wenn manche ungerecht mit 40 Stimmen nah an die TOP 3 kommen? Oder gerecht das Community Unbeteiligte, Preise absahnen, obwohl sie gar nicht zu der Community gehören?


----------



## Archar (25. März 2011)

Das du mit Leib und Seele dabei bist ist ja ok, aber ab und dann hören sich eben deine Kommentare einwenig Arrogant an. Nach dem Sinne, so mehr ich nieder mache desto besser stehe ich da. Hast ja recht bei manchen Kommentaren, aber du solltest immer bedenken das ist hier kein Board einer Kunsthochschule sondern für Computer Hardware, da kann es schon mal vorkommen das vielleicht auf andere Punkte mehr geachtet werden. 

Das es so mit den Entwürfen kommt war ja fast schon vorhersehbar, deswegen überrascht mich das jetzt nicht besonders. Wie es aussieht, werden es bestimmt einige gute Entwürfe bis in die Endrunde schaffen. Wie ich schon gestern angesprochen habe, kann man natürlich Pech haben das man in eine Gruppe kommt, wo viele gute Entwürfe sind, dadurch verteilen sich mehr die Stimmen und man hat im Endeffekt weniger auf dem Konto und schafft es dadurch nicht in die Endrunde.

Egal jetzt ändern kann man sowieso nicht, man kann zufrieden das es überhaupt so ein Wettbewerb hier gibt.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. März 2011)

Zur Info. Ich schreibe rein aus *privater Meinung* ohne irgendwie mit dem Gewinnspiel "offiziell" was zu tun zu haben.

Ich denke wir müssen uns über subjektive Vorstellungen einer "guten Mausmaske" nicht streiten. Es war klar, wer die Auswahl macht. Folglich zählt deren Geschmack. Wenn der zu "Mainstream", langweilig, gleich what ever ist, kann das natürlich sein. Aber es ist und bleibt der Geschmack der bewertenden Personen. Daran kann man nichts rütteln.

Die Forderung nach "Transparenz" ist soweit ich das sehen kann hinreichend erfüllt worden. So wie es hier manche fordern, müsste man zu jeder Maske ein mehrseitiges Gutachten anfertigen. Das ist mit den gegeben Mitteln unmöglich. So viel Verständnis müsst ihr aufbringen können. Sicherlich hätte man die Kriterien noch enger schnallen können, aber auch hier muss wieder die Frage nach Aufwand und Nutzen gestellt werden. In meinen Augen wurde in diesem Fall alles ausreichend erfüllt.

Es ist wohl auch offensichtlich, dass mit dem Andrang nicht gerechnet wurde. Die Lösung die jetzt gefunden wurde, ist sicherlich eine pragmatische. Rechtlich sauber sei dahin gestellt, ist aber auch nicht wichtig. Ich kann euch sagen, dass die Alternative ein kompletter Abbruch des Gewinnspiels gewesen wäre. Sicherlich nicht eine Lösung in eurem Sinne. Hier wurde definitiv alles für die Community gemacht.

Zu den rechtlichen Bewertungen der Masken. Jeder kann sich sicherlich vorstellen, dass eine solche Recherche im Internet extrem aufwendig ist. Wenn da mal was durchrutscht, ist das nur menschlich. Inhalte im Internet sind nicht umfassend kontrollierbar. Davon abgesehen, muss man auch erst mal Leute finden die eine solche Beurteilung (in Zweifelsfällen) fundiert durchführen können. wenn man dem vorgreifen möchte, kann man die Gewinnspielbedingungen so eng fassen, dass man das auf ein beherrschbares Niveau schrumpfen kann. Nur kann ich euch sagen, dass diese Bedingungen sehr lang, sehr kompliziert geschrieben und auch sehr einengend sein werden. Eine Tatsache, die man sich jetzt - auch auf Grund der Forderungen hier - nochmals überlegen muss. Ihr könnt ja für euch abwägen, was besser ist. Ich aus meiner typisch rechtlichen Sichtweise, habe da natürlich einen Favoriten. Ob der Allgemeinverträglich ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Eher nein, aber dann hätten wir eine formell "sichere" Ausgangslage. wer das haben will, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Locuza (25. März 2011)

Archar schrieb:


> Das du mit Leib und Seele dabei bist ist ja ok, aber ab und dann hören sich eben deine Kommentare einwenig Arrogant an. Nach dem Sinne, so mehr ich nieder mache desto besser stehe ich da. Hast ja recht bei manchen Kommentaren, aber du solltest immer bedenken das ist hier kein Board einer Kunsthochschule sondern für Computer Hardware, da kann es schon mal vorkommen das vielleicht auf andere Punkte mehr geachtet werden.
> 
> Das es so mit den Entwürfen kommt war ja fast schon vorhersehbar, deswegen überrascht mich das jetzt nicht besonders. Wie es aussieht, werden es bestimmt einige gute Entwürfe bis in die Endrunde schaffen. Wie ich schon gestern angesprochen habe, kann man natürlich Pech haben das man in eine Gruppe kommt, wo viele gute Entwürfe sind, dadurch verteilen sich mehr die Stimmen und man hat im Endeffekt weniger auf dem Konto und schafft es dadurch nicht in die Endrunde.
> 
> Egal jetzt ändern kann man sowieso nicht, man kann zufrieden das es überhaupt so ein Wettbewerb hier gibt.



Ich bin sehr froh über den Wettbewerb und freue mich sehr darüber. Aber optimieren kann man sicher immer.
Ist ja unsere kleine Utopie sich immer dem Optimum annähern zu wollen.
Tut mir leid das meine Beiträge sich unter anderem arrogant anhören. Ich will nicht böswillig klingen, ich will nur ehrlich sein. Ich kritisiere ja nicht, damit ICH besser dastehe, sondern das mehr GUTE EHRLICHE Mitstreiter in den Wettbewerb integriert werden. Wenn ich kritisiere ein Entwurf erscheint mir öfters und es ist schon fast eindeutig das dieser Entwurf besser durchgearbeitet ist als dieser, dann ist das ja kein Vorteil für mich, wenn ich einen besseren Entwurf als Konkurrenz haben will?
Ich entspringe ja auch nicht aus der Kunsthochschule und meine Interessen liegen seit Jahren bei Computer Hardware und Software.

Ich kritisiere ja auch nur das mit dem Urheberrecht und einem Entwurf. Ich gönne es allen anderen 27 Menschen das sie dabei sind. Ich würde es auch ihm gönnen, würde ich nicht meinen das es einen gibt, der es noch mehr verdient hätte. ( Maßstab: TOP 100/ Aufwand, Durchführung/Witz/ Originalität)
Ich will ja auch so ungern wie möglich pauschalisieren und subjektiv da rein würgen, aber ich hab mir diesen Thread schon öfters von Vorne bis Hinten angeschaut und habe auch schon einen sehr guten Überblick darüber.
Aber von mir aus kann ich mich dieser Kritik auch entbinden, bloß bei unmäßiger Freundschaftswahl und offensichtlicher Verletzung des Urheberrechts, da werde ich mich nicht entbinden können. 

Naja, ich will ja im Grunde niemanden was Böses oder irgendetwas total schlecht reden.

Wenn sich jemand angegriffen fühlt, so tut es mir aufrichtig Leid.

Edit: Ich würde ja schon fast sagen, dass auf meine Kritik zu sehr reagiert wird 
Es ist ja auch nur eine Kritik, die man sich anhören kann, aber keines Falls teilen muss.


Edit:



Pokerclock schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Forderung nach "Transparenz" ist soweit ich das sehen kann hinreichend erfüllt worden. So wie es hier manche fordern, müsste man zu jeder Maske ein mehrseitiges Gutachten anfertigen. Das ist mit den gegeben Mitteln unmöglich. So viel Verständnis müsst ihr aufbringen können. Sicherlich hätte man die Kriterien noch enger schnallen können, aber auch hier muss wieder die Frage nach Aufwand und Nutzen gestellt werden. In meinen Augen wurde in diesem Fall alles ausreichend erfüllt.
> [...]


 
Vielleicht werden meine Forderung als zu größer empfunden, als sie eigentlich sind 
Was ich mir mit Transparenz wünsche, ist niemals das sich jeder Redakteur rede und Antwort über jedes gewählte Design stellen muss. 
Ich hätte mir einfach zu Beginn des Wettbewerbs gewünscht, dass man kurz erwähnt, erlaubt sind  keine Urheberrechtlich geschützte Motive, wie Wallpaper, Grafiken frei im Internet etc. 
Erlaubt ist selber erstelltes oder freies Arbeitsmaterial. 

Bewertet wird nach …..

Das ist eigentlich nur ein kleiner Absatz den ich mir da gewünscht hätte.  
 Nicht mitten im Thread, sondern gleich zu Beginn und auch nicht später eingefügt, weil wir normalen Bürger kennen das Gesetzt nicht in und auswendig. Ein kleiner Leitfaden oder ein Warnschild und fertig.
 Möglich wäre es auch vielleicht gewesen zu denken das Spiele-Cover verboten sind, aber frei runter ladbare Hintergründe gehen vielleicht?

 Wenn jemand weitere Fragen hätte, könnte man diese ja auch gerne beantworten.

 Ich will auch nicht das man die Teilnehmer mit Regelabsätzen erschlägt, sondern nur ein kleinen Absatz.  
 Ich hatte ( aufpassen eigene Meinung) das (subjektive) Gefühl, das nach rund 10 Seiten Regeln, es ein zeitlichen Konflikt gab, um uns alle Fragen beantworten zu können.
 Die Redaktion und Moderation hat nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit und die Zeit ist sicher auch so schon knapp bemessen.

 Es sind eben auch 2 Wettbewerbe parallell geschaltet worden. Das war vielleicht noch größerer Aufwand für euch? Vielleicht ja auch nicht. 

Die Lösung die PCGH gefunden hat, ist wie schon gesagt, unglaublich klug gewählt worden. Da hat die Crew schon meinen vollen Respekt dafür.


----------



## Archar (25. März 2011)

jedenfalls schon mal mein Beileid für die, die mit Locuza in eine Gruppe sein werden, die können sich von unzähligen Kommentaren berauschen lassen. Besonders schlimm wird es für die, die sich mit ein Wallpaper durchgemogelt haben und auf Platz 1 stehen


----------



## Locuza (25. März 2011)

Archar schrieb:


> jedenfalls schon mal mein Beileid für die, die mit Locuza in eine Gruppe sein werden, die können sich von unzähligen Kommentaren berauschen lassen. Besonders schlimm wird es für die, die sich mit ein Wallpaper durchgemogelt haben und auf Platz 1 stehen


 
Jetzt "dizzt" du mich 
Ich werde niemanden mit Kommentaren berauschen, außer 





> die sich mit ein Wallpaper durchgemogelt haben und auf Platz 1 stehen


, dann geht es ab


----------



## darkKO (25. März 2011)

Zu Recht, wie ich finde..


----------



## Lyr1x (25. März 2011)

Immer drauf auf die Wallpaper-Mogler


----------



## Chrismettal (25. März 2011)

Wow leudz calm down  
@archer 
das währe nice, meine mx518 hat langsam ausgedient und ne g9x im gewinnerdesign wär amok *_*  also.. ich hoffe auf die top25  und jetzt schonmal vielen dank für eure stimmen die ich schon bekommen habe :*


----------



## darkKO (25. März 2011)

Meine war dir von vornherein sicher...selbst wenn eine von mir dabeigewesen wäre, hätt ich für dich gestimmt...weil du´s wirklich verdient hast


----------



## Chrismettal (25. März 2011)

wow  danke darkKO !  ich bin jetzt aber so böse und verrate euch nicht wer meine stimme hier bekommen hat


----------



## darkKO (25. März 2011)

Ist doch OK...

...Hoffentlich nicht "Gamestoplay"...


----------



## Chrismettal (25. März 2011)

ich gebe nichtmal einen hinweis wen ich NICHT gewählt hab sry  aber.. kein wallpaper


----------



## Locuza (25. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> wow  danke darkKO !  ich bin jetzt aber so böse und verrate euch nicht wer meine stimme hier bekommen hat


 
Runter calmen würdest du sicher nicht, wenn der Wallpaper über dir wäre und es nicht sicher ist, ob du in die TOP 25 kommst 
Es ist ja auch egal, wer da rein kommt oder wer nicht, es muss halt Arbeitsfleiß und Blut geflossen sein und nicht das eines anderen, wo das Abbild abgezogen wird und draufgeklascht. 
Ich war auch kurz davor dich zu wählen, weil auf der Maus sah deines fast am besten aus. Musste die ganze Zeit hin und her klicken, habe mich aber aus eigenem Interesse dann für die Knight Version entschieden. Ich muss leider unparteiisch sein, auch wenn du sowieso gewinnst 

Ich gratuliere dir herzlich und hoffe du wirst viel Spaß mit der Maus und der Tastatur haben


----------



## Chrismettal (25. März 2011)

was ihr laabert  als würde ich das ding gewinnen  es wär natürlich geil aber noch ist noch laaange nichts entschieden 

aber.. die wallpaperentwürfe .. find ich alles andere als dolle, lieb gesagt 

Jol wird sowieso gewählt  ich hack mich ins pcgh system und geb jol n paar hundert votes  [/spass]


----------



## darkKO (25. März 2011)

Ich denke, in deiner Gruppe entscheidet es sich auf jeden Fall zwischen dir und der Knight, da geb ich Locuza Recht. Ihr stecht in der Gruppe einfach zu sehr raus, als das sich daran noch was ändern könnte, so seh ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## Chrismettal (25. März 2011)

ich weiss einfach nicht was ich dazu noch sagen soll  danke !


----------



## darkKO (25. März 2011)

Ich seh grad, für die Knight siehts irgendwie doch nicht sooo gut aus (stimmenmässig)...Also, Chrismettal, sieht echt gut aus für dich...und das zu Recht!


----------



## Locuza (25. März 2011)

@ Chrismettal

Ich habe nicht gesagt, hab Spaß mit deiner Maus, Tastatur UND deinen 1.000€ 
Du bist jetzt einfach in den TOP 25 und kannst dich sehr Froh schätzen. Ich zweifle daran das dich in den nächsten Votes irgendwer Stimmenmässig so verdrängen könnte, dass du keine Platzierung mehr schaffst. 
Jol braucht sicher keinen Hack. Da werden sich alle darauf stürzen 

@ darkKO

Ja die 2 Entwürfe sind mir ins Auge gefallen, aber wie so oft ist die Masse anderer Meinung. 
Mich wundert nur ein Entwurf, der noch soviele Stimmen bekommen hat. Ich sehe da halt, wie gesagt, weder Witz, Arbeit, Qualität, Originalität etc.


----------



## Chrismettal (25. März 2011)

@Locuza 
okey sry dann hab ichs doch falsch verstanden  .. und wie gesagt.. DANKE  mir fällt einfach nichts mehr ein zu sagen leute


----------



## darkKO (25. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> @ darkKO
> 
> Ja die 2 Entwürfe sind mir ins Auge gefallen, aber wie so oft ist die Masse anderer Meinung.
> Mich wundert nur ein Entwurf, der noch soviele Stimmen bekommen hat. Ich sehe da halt, wie gesagt, weder Witz, Arbeit, Qualität, Originalität etc.



Ich weiss, du redest von der "berühmt berüchtigten" "Gamestoplay"... Und da geb ich dir mehr als Recht...


----------



## Locuza (25. März 2011)

Nein darkKO 

Es ist schon ein "ehrlicher" Entwurf, bloß wie schon genannt. Von der Qualität her, gibt es viel bessere und ähnliche. Da kann man sich subjektiv bei jedem streiten, aber da fällt es mir eben besonders auf und ist auch das einzige auf was ich hinweiße. 
Und jetzt wählen so viele diesen Entwurf. Entweder brauchen die Menschen echt ne pur schwarze Maus oder kp.


----------



## darkKO (25. März 2011)

Aahhh...die "Carbon-Hexagon-Gitter" Maus mit dem fehlplaziertem Logitech Logo...Ja ja, Carbon & Co kommen iwie immer an...


----------



## Locuza (25. März 2011)

Carbon sieht auch ganz schick aus, aber es gab bessere Ausführungen.
Deshalb hat es mich einfach gewundert, dass nach den Kriterien eine TOP 25 Platzierung statt fand.
Aber 9000 mal besser als jeder Wallpaper. 

Arbeit ist Arbeit, auch wenn sie gering ist, aber nunmal fair


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. März 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zu den rechtlichen Bewertungen der Masken. Jeder kann sich sicherlich vorstellen, dass eine solche Recherche im Internet extrem aufwendig ist. Wenn da mal was durchrutscht, ist das nur menschlich. Inhalte im Internet sind nicht umfassend kontrollierbar. Davon abgesehen, muss man auch erst mal Leute finden die eine solche Beurteilung (in Zweifelsfällen) fundiert durchführen können.


 
dass die redaktion nicht bei jedem design überprüfen/recherchieren kann, ob das irgendwo aus dem netz geklaut wurde, ist denke ich mal klar! das verlangt auch gar niemand.
*aber*, wenn hier schon diverse forums-user einen möglichen urheberrechtsverstoß melden und diese user sogar noch beweise, wie z.b. die verlinkungen zu chip.de, liefern, dann sollte man das aber mal sowas von berücksichtigen!
alles andere wäre allen anderen, *die sich an die regeln gehalten haben(!!)*, unfair sondergleichen.


----------



## KingLu (25. März 2011)

Chrismettal deine Maus is einfach Genial  
ähm was passier eigednlich mit den anderen 75 Mäusen vom gewinner design?


- Dein Maus-Design wird in limitierter Stückzahl von 100 Exemplaren gefertigt

2. bis 25. Platz
Wenn Dein Design von den Lesern zum Teil der Top 25 gewählt wird, erhältst Du folgende Preise:

- Eine Logitech-Maus G9X im Gewinner-Design
- Eine Logitech-Tastatur G19

User, die bei dem Wettbewerb abgestimmt haben
Egal ob Du ein eigenes Design eingeschickt hast oder nicht - wenn du abstimmst, kannst Du einen von folgenden Preisen gewinnen:

- Eines von 100 Logitech-Headsets G930

??? also in ja Blöd aber selbst ich hab herrasu gefunden das ja 75 Design fehlen was passiert mit denen ?

Kann man die dann kaufen?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. März 2011)

ich finde es eh witzig, dass die top 25 leute die maus im gewinner-design bekommen. das ist noch mal wie ein schlag ins gesicht: hier schau her, DAS ist besser als deines! ^^


----------



## Locuza (26. März 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ich finde es eh witzig, dass die top 25 leute die maus im gewinner-design bekommen. das ist noch mal wie ein schlag ins gesicht: hier schau her, DAS ist besser als deines! ^^


 
Diesen Grundgedanken kann ich auch nachvollziehen 
Es ist immer das Bild von einem anderen und zeigt deine Niederlage.

Aber ich sehe es persönlich anders an. Man ist zwar Konkurrent, aber bei einem Wettbewerb ist man ja auch immer zugleich gerne mal ein Freund. Man freut sich gerne zusammen über die Platzierung, auch wenn es ab und an traurig erscheinen sollte nicht die Gold-Medaille zu bekommen.

Das Geschenk welches die TOP 25 Teilnehmer bekommen, ist ja ein Besonderes. Es ist immerhin auch ein Andenken an den Wettbewerb und keine Logitech Maus ohne Custom Design. Schön wäre es natürlich wenn jede Maus von den TOP 25 produziert werden würde, dies scheitert jedoch natürlich immer, an den Kosten- , Nutzen-Faktor und der Aufwand welchen man betreiben müsste.


----------



## Chrismettal (26. März 2011)

also ich persönlich würde mich über eine maus im gewinnerdesign seeehr freuen  Jol wird eh platz eins und wenn ichs tatsächlich in die top25 schaffe hab ich eine göttliche Jol maus *_* 

@KingLu
Thank you


----------



## barkal (26. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> wow  danke darkKO !  ich bin jetzt aber so böse und verrate euch nicht wer meine stimme hier bekommen hat



du selbst  ?


----------



## barkal (26. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Ich denke, in deiner Gruppe entscheidet es sich auf jeden Fall zwischen dir und der Knight, da geb ich Locuza Recht. Ihr stecht in der Gruppe einfach zu sehr raus, als das sich daran noch was ändern könnte, so seh ich das jedenfalls.




mein favorit in dieser gruppe war cooperaka tigger . sehr schoenes design, tolle farben und nicht nur langweilig schwarz wie die anderen hochvotierten.... gut umgesetzt. 
ist verwunderlich ,dass er nicht  mehr stimmen bekommen hat.


----------



## Chrismettal (26. März 2011)

@barkal : Bin ich Assi ?  
ich find das von Coopatigger auch wirklich gut  ich würde es nicht kaufen aaber gut


----------



## barkal (26. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> @barkal : Bin ich Assi ?
> 
> weiss nicht , ich kenn dich ja net. das solltest du besser wissen


----------



## barkal (26. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> @barkal : Bin ich Assi ?
> ich find das von Coopatigger auch wirklich gut  ich würde es nicht kaufen aaber gut



weiss nicht  ich kenn dich ja net . das weisst du bestimmt besser 
gratuliere dir, hast wirklich abgeraeumt in dieser gruppe.
ups, sind ausversehen 2 kommentare geworden. gibt es nicht die moeglichkeit zu loeschen ?


----------



## KingLu (27. März 2011)

udn was bekommen eigendlich dei 75 anderen die in den top 100 sind? 

bzw weiß wer was mit den 75 restlicehn mäusen passiert?


----------



## Lyr1x (28. März 2011)

KingLu schrieb:


> udn was bekommen eigendlich dei 75 anderen die in den top 100 sind?
> 
> bzw weiß wer was mit den 75 restlicehn mäusen passiert?


 

Nichts?!, Die sind eben nicht in der Top25 und haben nix gewonnen. Die Top100 wurde ja nur aufgrund der Hohen Einsensungen erstellt.


----------



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

Was mir grad aufgefallen ist:



> *...Der Gewinnerentwurf wird von Logitechs Rechtsabteilung geprüft - es ist also nicht möglich, mit einem Bild, das urheberrechtlich geschützt ist, zu gewinnen - bitte probiert es gar nicht erst.*



Heisst das, wenn jetzt zBsp "gamestoplay" stimmenmässig gewinnen würde (oder in die Top25 kommen würde), würde er am Ende trotzdem leer ausgehen, seh ich das so richtig, ja ?


----------



## Lyr1x (28. März 2011)

Denke schon, wäre ja dann Sinnlos das ganze in die Rechtsabteilung zu geben


----------



## KingLu (28. März 2011)

Herr Gott na ich will wissen was mit den 75 restlichen passiert XD der vermutliceh gewinner dieser Etape hat es verdient das ich seine Maus kaufe XD

es heißt ja das gewinner design wird 100 mal produziert nicht 25 mal sondern 100 mal!!! deswegen intressieren mich dei 75 hätte schon sehr großen Intresse am gewinner design falls es das wird das ich hoffe das es wird XD


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. März 2011)

KingLu schrieb:


> Herr Gott na ich will wissen was mit den 75 restlichen passiert XD der vermutliceh gewinner dieser Etape hat es verdient das ich seine Maus kaufe XD
> 
> es heißt ja das gewinner design wird 100 mal produziert nicht 25 mal sondern 100 mal!!! deswegen intressieren mich dei 75 hätte schon sehr großen Intresse am gewinner design falls es das wird das ich hoffe das es wird XD


 
lies bitte den ersten post in diesem thread mit größtmöglicher aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## KingLu (29. März 2011)

sry bin einfach zu blöd es selbst zu finden was meinst du?


----------



## darkKO (29. März 2011)

Wüsst ich auch gern mal...


----------



## KingLu (29. März 2011)

aslo ich habs woeit verstanden gewinner bekomtm die ehre rdas seine Maus 100 mal produziert wird 25 werden davon and die top 25 verschenkt.  
aber was passiert mit den 75 anderen? bekommen die die in der top 100 sind oder werden die verkauft? will mir mal ne neue Maus kaufen und falls es die Limitierte gibt würde ich mir vllt sogar die kaufen XD


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. März 2011)

selbstverständlich bekommen die top100 keine maus im gewinnerdesign! würden die top100 leute was bekommen, stünde das im ersten post. tut es aber nicht, von daher gehen die leer aus! (außer man gewinnt was von den abstimmerpreisen)
dass 100 stück produziert werden, war schon angekündigt, bevor es überhaupt die idee zu einer top100-vorauswahl gab. das hat also beides rein gar nichts miteinander zu tun. auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass man die beiden zahlen schnell miteinander in verbindung bringen kann bzw. möchte 
die top100 wurden ja nur eingeführt, weil es zu viele einsendungen waren.
ergo wird logitech die 75 übrigen designs anderweitig verwenden: verkaufen, verlosen, ausstellen, etc.


----------



## KingLu (29. März 2011)

as geht nicht aus dem ersten post hervor deswegen weiß ich nicht mit 





> lies bitte den ersten post in diesem thread mit größtmöglicher aufmerksamkeit...





> der vermutliche Gewinner dieser Etape hat es verdient das ich seine Maus kaufe XD


----------



## BplusO (30. März 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Ich denke, in deiner Gruppe entscheidet es sich auf jeden Fall zwischen dir und der Knight, da geb ich Locuza Recht. Ihr stecht in der Gruppe einfach zu sehr raus, als das sich daran noch was ändern könnte, so seh ich das jedenfalls.


Dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen 



Chrismettal schrieb:


> ich weiss einfach nicht was ich dazu noch sagen soll  danke !


Geht mir genauso!!!!



darkKO schrieb:


> Ich seh grad, für die Knight siehts irgendwie doch nicht sooo gut aus (stimmenmässig)...Also, Chrismettal, sieht echt gut aus für dich...und das zu Recht!


Jo ..leider.. Vermutlich wirds nicht riechen ..aehm reichen ..aber ich hab ja noch ein paar Designs im Petto evtl. kommt ja noch eins in die engere Auswahl 



Locuza schrieb:


> @ darkKO
> Ja die 2 Entwürfe sind mir ins Auge gefallen, aber wie so oft ist die Masse anderer Meinung.
> Mich wundert nur ein Entwurf, der noch soviele Stimmen bekommen hat. Ich sehe da halt, wie gesagt, weder Witz, Arbeit, Qualität, Originalität etc.


....und daran wirds vermutlich scheitern..aber that's life...
Ich gönn jedem (außer den Wallpapern) ein Platz an der "Sonne" 
..kann aber mal Werbung machen ;o)

*Design >>> BplusO 1 <<< braucht EURE Stimme!  *
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...h-wettbewerb-teil-1-von-4-25-bis-31-03-a.html


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. März 2011)

Also die Mäuse mit den Wallpapern hätte man also schon rausfiltern können...

Wenn man sich mühe gibt, dauert das etwa 3 Minuten, bisschen "lasch"

Habe meine Stimme schon abgegeben


----------



## barkal (1. April 2011)

kommen heute noch die neuen 25 zur auswahl oder bin ich falsch informiert ?


----------



## darkKO (1. April 2011)

barkal schrieb:


> kommen heute noch die neuen 25 zur auswahl oder bin ich falsch informiert ?



Schau mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur...


----------



## barkal (1. April 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Schau mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur...




danke dir


----------



## bigmaik (8. April 2011)

kann pls jemand den link zum 3. teil der abstimmung posten?

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Lyr1x (8. April 2011)

Siehe meine Signatur


----------



## Lyr1x (11. April 2011)

Von Daniel, am 7.4.:


PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Der genaue Zwischenstand von Teil 1 und Teil 2 des Wettbewerbs wird morgen bekanntgegeben.
> 
> Gruß, Daniel


 

Hab ich was verpasst oder ist es wirklich so das noch kein Zwischenstand der ersten 2 Votes online ist?


----------



## Chrismettal (11. April 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Von Daniel, am 7.4.:
> 
> 
> 
> Hab ich was verpasst oder ist es wirklich so das noch kein Zwischenstand der ersten 2 Votes online ist?


 
Vlt sind sie noch am hantieren wegen der 0-post grenze ?


----------



## darkKO (11. April 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Von Daniel, am 7.4.:
> 
> 
> 
> Hab ich was verpasst oder ist es wirklich so das noch kein Zwischenstand der ersten 2 Votes online ist?



Ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...vielleicht gabs ja technische Schwierigkeiten oder so.


----------



## Lyr1x (15. April 2011)

Hab ich da was von Neustart gelesen 

Nur weil sich jetz von insgesamt ca. 500 Teilnehmern, ca. 5 beschwert haben? 
Verstehe das sich vllt manche auf den "schlips" getreten fühlen, aber deßwegen einen Neustart? Naja ich weis ja nicht so Recht was ich jetzt davon halten soll =/

Dann heißt es wohl wieder, Warten und  trinken.


----------



## p4r4 (15. April 2011)

Finde das auch sehr unfair den Leuten gegenüber die schon so gut wie in den Top 25 waren.


----------



## Archar (15. April 2011)

Es war einmal ... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann voten sie noch heute. Oh man wie lang wird denn der Wettbewerb jetzt noch gehen, wenn noch mal neu gestartet wird, nach der gamecom erfahren wir dann das Ergebnis. Der fred hier wird bestimmt noch die 100 Seiten schaffen. 

Da werden sich bestimmt einige ärgern die schon so gut wie in den Top 25 waren. Glaub Jol wird trotzdem Sieger bleiben da wird die Aktion auch nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Chrismettal (15. April 2011)

Jetzt fühle ich mich mies  wir werden noch länger hingezogen weil ein paar nicht zufrieden waren  ich bin strikt gegen den neustart ..


----------



## p4r4 (15. April 2011)

Finde es wirklich schade für euch weil ich mir denken kann wie viel Zeit und Mühe ihr euch gemacht habt.. wahrscheinlich noch jeden Tag nervös in die Polls am schauen ob es wieder ein Stimme für euch gibt und am Ende so eine Entäuschung.


----------



## Chrismettal (15. April 2011)

1. das und 2.nur weil es ein paar flamer gab die halt nicht in die top100 kamen das ganze neustarten? ich bin mir sicher ein paar die sicher in den top25 drin währen werden es diesmal nicht schaffen, murphys gesetz


----------



## Lyr1x (15. April 2011)

Beim 3. Voting hab ich fast alle 15 min nachgeschaut obs ne Stimme für mich gab... 

und jetzt sowas. Bin echt ein bisschen geknickt


----------



## p4r4 (15. April 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> 1. das und 2.nur weil es ein paar flamer gab die halt nicht in die top100 kamen das ganze neustarten? ich bin mir sicher ein paar die sicher in den top25 drin währen werden es diesmal nicht schaffen, murphys gesetz


 

Besonders im 2. Punkt stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu das geht echt nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Chrismettal (15. April 2011)

um ehrlich zu sein hat mir das jetzt den abend verdorben.. ich fühle absolut mit dir mit Lyr1x :/ das ganze umdesponieren nervt sowieso schon und das neuvoting werden die allerwenigsten befürworten


----------



## BplusO (15. April 2011)

Joa..Ne Sorry Leute , aber das geht jetz mal gar nicht! Regeländerung No. 1 war ja noch ok von wg. 0 Poster...nicht voten dürfen usw...

Das nun Das Voing aber abgebrochen wird und neu gestartet werden soll und extrem in die Regeln eingegriffen wird. ist ein Unding!!!
Es kann nicht sein das es vorher hieß man kann mit mehreren Desings teilnehmen und nun wird man da beschnitten!!! 
Das hätte vor Beginn da stehn müssen..Wozu hab ich pro Design 4 -6 h investiert wenn am Ende nur noch Eins ins Voting darf ??????????? Das hätte man wissen müssen und ist so überhaupt nicht akzeptabel..Sorry..

Bei Designs wo die Leute sich richtig Mühe gemacht haben und mehrere Stunden drann gesessen haben is sone Regeländerung ne Katastrophe!!! Bei 0815 Desings..Ok.verständlich..aber so hauts mal gar nicht hin! :/
Warum Müssen wir jetz für die lapidar gesagte *SUBOPTIMALE VORAUSWAHL* durch die Jury den Kopf hinhalten???
Hängt meinetwegen noch mal 4 Runden a 25 Desings ran..aber Votingabbruch + Neustart.....unfassbar.. 
Sehr stinkiger BplusO


----------



## darkKO (15. April 2011)

Wenn das so weitergeht passiert noch folgendes:



> Teilnahme und Laufzeit:
> - Die Teilnahme ist ab sofort möglich
> - Ihr könnt Entwürfe bis zum 28.02.2011 einschicken.
> - Jeder User darf mehrere Entwürfe einsenden.
> ...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. April 2011)

war klar, dass sich jetzt die leute beschweren, die vorne mit dabei waren.
aber ich denke, dass ein gutes design, das schon in den bisherigen votings ordentlich stimmen abgeräumt hat, sich nicht im nächsten voting verstecken braucht  vor allem wissen jetzt die leute, welche ihrer designs gut ankommen (*zu chrismetal schiel*).

letzten endes wird man es nie allen recht machen können...


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. April 2011)

Worst Case Scenario Thinking...wenn es hilft!


----------



## Locuza (16. April 2011)

Der Wettbewerb hatte Optimierungsbedarf.  
 Viele Argumente waren sehr schlüssig.

 Einige Entwürfe hatten urheberrechtlichgeschütze Motive aus dem Internet.
 Deshalb wäre eine Wallpaperliste doch wirklich nichts anstrengendes gewesen, besonders deswegen, weil die Community sie erstellt hätte.  

 Ist doch besser einen Zusatz-Thread zu haben, wo die User bei Auffälligkeiten sofort verlinken können und nicht sich später beim Wählen beschweren und das gleiche tun.  
 Das wird aber vielleicht gar nicht nötig sein, weil jetzt nur 1 Entwurf pro Teilnehmer möglich ist und manche stillen Copyrightverletzter nicht mehr teilnehmen.

 Genauso musst ich mir auch sehr oft und stark an den Kopf kratzen, was denn so die TOP 100 präsentiert hat.  

 Die Verschwendung der Plätze durch Mehrfachauswahl und Copyrightverletzter war auch nicht schön. Allein ich und einige andere waren 3 mal vertreten, was anfangs schön klingen mag, ist spätestens dann absurd, wenn subjektiv gesehen und von vielen anderen auch, die schlechtesten Entwürfe genommen wurden. 
 Da hätte ich meine 2 Plätze gerne den anderen geschenkt.  

 Es entschließt sich mir auch total, wieso man nicht nach dem 1 oder 2 Vote neu gestartet hat, sondern wirklich bis zum letzten Drücker gewartet hat. Sicherlich um erst am Ende zu schauen, beschweren sich welche oder halten sie Stille.  

 Ich bin insgesamt gesehen froh das der Wettbewerb neu gestartet wird.
 Wenn, dann schon richtig. Keine Wallpaper, keine Youtube-Freunde, Oma, Papa, Sissi, 0-Polster Freunde und neu angemeldete Friends und sonst wen.  

 Man hätte sich wenigstens schon vornherein durch 3 Zeilen mehr Regeln und einer Wallpaper-Liste einige Dinge ersparen können.



Also dann, bis zum nächsten Mal liebe Leute


----------



## bigmaik (16. April 2011)

Ich finde die Lösung, die jetzt getroffen wurde, auch optimal. In dem Wettbewerb ging es wirklich ziemlich kaotisch vor.

Allerdings würde ich gerne 2 Entwürfe einsenden können^^ ich hatte mit überlegt, da ich über Ostern genug Zeit habe, einen Waffenraum in 3D zu designen und dann auf die Maske zu machen. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das gut ankommen würde, deswegen würde ich gerne noch einen schlichteren Entwurf einsenden.
Da muss ich mir also noch etwas überlegen...

Aber ich bin froh noch einmal eine Chance bekommen zu haben


----------



## darkKO (16. April 2011)

Bigmaik hat Recht. Bei den chaotischen Umständen konnten man ja kaum noch von einem geregeltem Ablauf des Wettbewerbs sprechen. Ich kann aber auch Chrismettal & Co verstehen, ein Platz in den Top25 war ihnen ja immerhin "sicher".

Desweiteren bin ich auch dafür, dass die Community beim "Reboot" des Wettbewerbs aktiv mithelfen sollten beim erkennen von Urheberrechtsverletzungen, usw, bevor das Geschrei und Gezeter nachher wieder von vorn beginnt, dann steht einem reibungslosen Ablauf eigentlich auch nichts mehr im Weg.

1 Entwurf pro Person finde ich der Übersicht wegen eigentlich eine sehr gute Idee, allerdings ist es natürlich für Leute wie Locuza, BplusQ & Co natürlich bissel blöd, nachdem sie (wahrscheinlich) soviel Zeit und Arbeit in ihre Entwürfe gesteckt hatten. Es verhindert aber auch diverse "Einfärbungen" und so etwas. 
Am Ende ist es meiner Meinung nach die einzig logische Konsequenz des vorgegangenen Disasters...


----------



## barkal (16. April 2011)

bigmaik schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich gerne 2 Entwürfe einsenden können^^ ich hatte mit überlegt, da ich über Ostern genug Zeit habe, einen Waffenraum in 3D zu designen und dann auf die Maske zu machen. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das gut ankommen würde, deswegen würde ich gerne noch einen schlichteren Entwurf einsenden.



soweit ich weiss ,darf man nichts neu einsenden.oder irre ich mich jetzt ?


----------



## bigmaik (16. April 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Desweiteren bin ich auch dafür, dass die Community beim "Reboot" des Wettbewerbs aktiv mithelfen sollten beim erkennen von Urheberrechtsverletzungen, usw, bevor das Geschrei und Gezeter nachher wieder von vorn beginnt, dann steht einem reibungslosen Ablauf eigentlich auch nichts mehr im Weg.



sehe ich genauso 

@ barkal
also ich habe es so verstanden, dass der Wettbewerb nochmal von vorne beginnt. Also jeder kann nochmal teilnehmen und einen Entwurf einsenden. Dann ist es ja jedem selbst überlasen, ob er einen neuen oder einen alten nimmt.


----------



## KingLu (16. April 2011)

wie jetz wurde de weetbewerb abgebrochen?


----------



## MAXimus1993 (16. April 2011)

Hey ho...
1. könnte mir jemand mal schreiben wo was von einem Neustart steht und 2. KOTZT MICH DASS ALLES GERADE VOLL AN!

Die top 25 wäre mir zu 80% sicher gewesen und jetzt nochmal neu bangen! Alle die es sicher nicht in die top 25 geschafft hätten freuen sich jetzt sicherlich aber für die restlichen ist das einfach nur *******! 

sorry im voraus für meine vulgären Ausdrücke!


----------



## Squarefox (16. April 2011)

Hallo,

das mit dem Neustart steht im 4. Quickpoll:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...h-wettbewerb-teil-4-von-4-15-bis-21-04-a.html


----------



## beineberg (16. April 2011)

Also ich muss gestehen, ein bischen enttäuscht bin ich schon. Ich hätte gedacht, dass ich mit meinem Entwurf wenigstens in die Auswahl der Top 100 komme. Nun möchte ich einfach mal von euch wissen: Wie findet ihr diesen Entwurf? (Ja, er ist militant und nein, es ist kein Wallpaper. Der Hintergrund ist aus verschiedenen Grafiken und Eigenarbeit selbst entstanden.)


----------



## MAXimus1993 (16. April 2011)

Squarefox schrieb:


> das mit dem Neustart steht im 4. Quickpoll:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...h-wettbewerb-teil-4-von-4-15-bis-21-04-a.html


 
Danke ^^
habe es aber nach kurzer Recherche selber gefunden :p

So...
Also wenn ein Neustart des Wettbewerbs stattfindet, und dass ist inzwischen ja unausweichlich, dann kann ich wohl schlecht was gegen tun,
aber Redaktion... bedenkt eins dabei! Die Leute die in der top 100  schon waren bzw. die die es schon fast in die top 25 geschafft hätten und dies im neuen Wettbewerb nicht bis dahin schaffen, die werden natürlich "AUSRASTEN" vor Wut.
Meine Wenigkeit mit inbegriffen.

ciao


----------



## Locuza (16. April 2011)

> Bigmaik hat Recht. Bei den chaotischen Umständen konnten man ja kaum noch von einem geregeltem Ablauf des Wettbewerbs sprechen. Ich kann aber auch Chrismettal & Co verstehen, ein Platz in den Top25 war ihnen ja immerhin "sicher".
> 
> Desweiteren bin ich auch dafür, dass die Community beim "Reboot" des Wettbewerbs aktiv mithelfen sollten beim erkennen von Urheberrechtsverletzungen, usw, bevor das Geschrei und Gezeter nachher wieder von vorn beginnt, dann steht einem reibungslosen Ablauf eigentlich auch nichts mehr im Weg.1 Entwurf pro Person finde ich der Übersicht wegen eigentlich eine sehr gute Idee, allerdings ist es natürlich für Leute wie Locuza, BplusQ & Co natürlich bissel blöd, nachdem sie (wahrscheinlich) soviel Zeit und Arbeit in ihre Entwürfe gesteckt hatten. Es verhindert aber auch diverse "Einfärbungen" und so etwas.
> Am Ende ist es meiner Meinung nach die einzig logische Konsequenz des vorgegangenen Disasters...


 Wallpaper-List For The Win!  

 1 Entwurf pro Teilnehmer ist bei so einem großen Wettbewerb natürlich um einiges sinnvoller ( Hat man so am Anfang natürlich leider nicht vermutet). Auch wenn es sehr daneben laufen kann, mit dem Treffen des Mainstream Geschmacks.  

 Meine Strategie war ja anfangs sehr viele und gute Entwürfe zu erstellen, damit ich auch Dinge die mir selber nicht gefallen präsentieren kann und vielleicht mehr Chancen habe, als nur meinen eigenen Geschmack zu stellen. Eigentlich wollte ich wie ein Candy-Laden sein, für jeden etwas 

 Mit der Regeländerung und dem Neustart waren falsch gesehen 60+ Arbeitsstunden umsonst.  
 Das Ziel jetzt, heißt Geschmack treffen oder nicht 

 Man kann sicher die Enttäuschung von einigen nachvollziehen. Menschen die sicherlich in die TOP 25 gekommen wären und auch ich hätte wohl irgendwo mich einreihen können, aber ich meine jetzt shice drauf 

 Ich bin sehr froh über einen fairen reboot. Ich will nicht unter die TOP 100 kommen, wo ich gegen totale Anfänger, Copyrightverletzter und die Fußballmannschaft-Freundschaft konkurriert habe.
 Man ist am glücklichsten in die TOP 100 rein zu kommen und nicht in den TOP MIX 100 aus Anfängern und Voll-Pros etc. 

 Jetzt gibt es hoffentlich auch mehr Plätze und Chancen, für die die es verdient haben. 

 Für mich waren die 60 Arbeitsstunden total lohnenswert, deshalb steht oben auch falsch gesehen. Ich hatte in einer schweren Zeit mein Hobby, welches ich so exzessiv benützt habe in den Ferien und das mich richtig unterstützt hat und sehr viel Spaß bereitet. Es skillt auch unheimlich. Ich habe gesehen, dass meine Grenze immer noch groß nach oben wandern kann. Neue Tricks gelernt und Arbeitsroutinen.  
 Ich habe ja über 15 Entwürfe gemacht. 

 Diesmal habe ich nur die eine Chance , um Eindruck zu erwecken und wenn jemand meinen Geschmack nicht teilt, habe ich verloren.  

 Eigentlich bin ich nur erfreut über den reboot. Es gibt mehr faire Plätze für die TOP 25. Es wird härter, mehr Spaß, mehr Sportsgeist. Jeder hat seine Karten offen gelegt. Jetzt geht es darum sein Deck nochmal neu zu mischen.  

 Vielleicht werden die TOP 25 auch ganz andere Leute darstellen. Neue Entwürfe, Mainstream- Übertreffer und niemand wählt mich und viele der damaligen TOP 25.  


 Es wird einfach wieder spannend 

 ABER: Wallpaper-Liste und keine 0-Poster. 


 By the way: Ich lese schon das beim 3-Voting davon die Rede war  neu zu starten? Woher habt ihr das gewusst? Link pls.


----------



## bigmaik (16. April 2011)

@KingLu
ja er wurde abgebrochen

@MAXimus1993
ja es ist sicherlich schade für die, die schon viele Stimmen hatten, aber dann braucht man sich beim nächsten eigentlich nicht so viele Sorgen machen. Wenn es beim ersten Mal gut ankam, kommt es sicherlich auch beim 2. Mal gut an.
Aber der Abbruch war die richtige Entscheidung.

@alle
darf man das Logitech Logo eigentlich so verwenden, wie man möchte, oder gibt es da bestimmte Vorschriften?
darf man


----------



## MAXimus1993 (16. April 2011)

@bigmaik

und was wenn nicht? dann ists fürn ARSCH! die ganze Aufregung

sorry für vulgäre Ausdrücke


----------



## Locuza (16. April 2011)

beineberg schrieb:


> Also ich muss gestehen, ein bischen enttäuscht bin ich schon. Ich hätte gedacht, dass ich mit meinem Entwurf wenigstens in die Auswahl der Top 100 komme. Nun möchte ich einfach mal von euch wissen: Wie findet ihr diesen Entwurf? (Ja, er ist militant und nein, es ist kein Wallpaper. Der Hintergrund ist aus verschiedenen Grafiken und Eigenarbeit selbst entstanden.)



Ehrliche Meinung, die du sicher hören willst: 
Also mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht. Ich mag sowieso Kill-Shoots, Blut und Löcher etc. nicht. Spricht mich gar nicht an. Das da Hardware im Loch ist, ist auch seltsam. Ich würde es, wie du selber gesagt hast, lieber Schwarz klassisch machen. 
Es ist mir schlicht zu einfach aufgebaut. Grüne Unterlage, wobei ich solche Art Grün gar nicht mag, mit Blutfingern, paar Bruches und einem Loch. Ich habe da zu wenig für das  Auge. 
Aber immer noch eine Zweit- Zehnt-Meinung einholen 



bigmaik schrieb:


> @KingLu
> ja er wurde abgebrochen
> 
> @MAXimus1993
> ...


 
1. Naja vielleicht schrauben jetzt alle an ihren Entwürfen, wissen sich besser zu orientieren und es wird eine viel härtere Auswahl geben? Vielleicht kommen Entwürfe, die gut ankammen in einer " leichten Gruppe", jetzt viel weniger gut an? Also bangen könnte man schon wieder von Anfang an. 

2.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...s-design-wettbewerb-regeln-3.html#post2529906

Also ich persönlich würde mich an den verlinkten Regeln nicht halten. Logitech macht es bei den eigenen Produkten ja auch nicht nach der Online-Vorschrift und wir entwerfen immerhin ein Bild für ein Logitech-Produkt.
Aber sicherlich sollte man das Logo nicht zu arg demolieren, sodass es kaum sichtbar, lesbar oder stark verzerrt ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. April 2011)

beineberg schrieb:


> Also ich muss gestehen, ein bischen enttäuscht bin ich schon. Ich hätte gedacht, dass ich mit meinem Entwurf wenigstens in die Auswahl der Top 100 komme. Nun möchte ich einfach mal von euch wissen: Wie findet ihr diesen Entwurf? (Ja, er ist militant und nein, es ist kein Wallpaper. Der Hintergrund ist aus verschiedenen Grafiken und Eigenarbeit selbst entstanden.)


 
ich finde das grün hässlich
die rausschauende hardware ist nicht so gut integriert, dass es tatsächlich so aussehen würde, als läge da eine schicht drunter
der fingerabdruck soll was genau aussagen?!
text ist nicht schön platziert und langweilig
mir fehlts da insgesamt am roten faden... ist einfach nicht stimmig.

mit einem wallpaper kann man das design auch nicht verwechseln, keine sorge.


----------



## bigmaik (16. April 2011)

Ich habe heute etwas Zeit gehabt und mal etwas rumprobiert, wie findet ihr das so? 



Das sind aber nur die ersten Entwürfe, für bessere Sachen brauch ich dann doch etwas mehr Zeit  Aber das soll dann so in diese Richtung gehen.


----------



## Condalf (16. April 2011)

Wo findet mann die Zwischenstände?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. April 2011)

bigmaik schrieb:


> Ich habe heute etwas Zeit gehabt und mal etwas rumprobiert, wie findet ihr das so?
> Das sind aber nur die ersten Entwürfe, für bessere Sachen brauch ich dann doch etwas mehr Zeit  Aber das soll dann so in diese Richtung gehen.


 
das linke ist langweilig, das rechte ist eine katastrophe. ich will das bild gar nicht beurteilen, aber es passt definitiv nicht auf eine maus... versuch dir mal vorzustellen, wie das auf dem schreibtisch aussehen würde... furchtbar.



Condalf schrieb:


> Wo findet mann die Zwischenstände?


 
les dich mal durch die letzten seiten von quickpoll runde 4


----------



## bigmaik (17. April 2011)

Hm ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass das mti dem Raum nicht so gut ankommt 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es noch eine Weile bis es wieder losgeht oder? Da habe ich ja noch genug Zeit mir was anderes auszudenken.


----------



## Chrismettal (17. April 2011)

ich persönlich währe dafür das man keine neuen entwürfe machen darf bzw abändern darf, sondern das eins aus den einsendungen auswählen darf.. das würde mir das neuvoting zumindest ein bisschen schmackhaft machen ..


----------



## @lex (17. April 2011)

Ähmmm wo steht denn, dass man neue Entwürfe einsenden darf? Hab ich das überlesen? Ich glaube auch nicht dass man noch welceh einsenden darf, sonst wird es ja noch unüberschaubarer.


----------



## Chrismettal (17. April 2011)

ich weiss nicht, aber hier gehen ja fast alle davon aus.. naja ich bin für selbstauswahl aus den bereits eingesendeten entwürfen


----------



## Lyr1x (17. April 2011)

yop bin auch gegen einen kompletten neustart, neues voting okay... aber neue einsendungen, nein danke


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> ich persönlich währe dafür das man keine neuen entwürfe machen darf bzw abändern darf, sondern das eins aus den einsendungen auswählen darf.. das würde mir das neuvoting zumindest ein bisschen schmackhaft machen ..


 


@lex schrieb:


> Ähmmm wo steht denn, dass man neue Entwürfe einsenden darf? Hab ich das überlesen? Ich glaube auch nicht dass man noch welceh einsenden darf, sonst wird es ja noch unüberschaubarer.



Wenn nur ein Entwurf pro Teilnehmer zulässig ist, dann hat man doch einen ganz guten Überblick?



Lyr1x schrieb:


> yop bin auch gegen einen kompletten neustart, neues voting okay... aber neue einsendungen, nein danke


 
Habt ihr etwa Schiss? 

Ich bin für einen totalen Neustart. Die Arbeitsweise war bei mir eher optimiert auf viele Entwürfe und nicht nur auf einen. Wenn  jetzt jeder nur eins auswählen darf von den alten, dann ist es doch langweilig und witzlos.

Da hätte man sich den Neustart auch größtenteils sparen können. Jetzt die Abstimmung und Auswahl halbwegs besser zurecht zu biegen, naja scheinbar mag man so halbe Sachen. Entweder zieht man den Karren durch den Dreck oder man holt sich einen Neuen. 

Es wäre doch viel lustiger, wenn jeder mit einem Entwurf, alt oder neu ist egal, an den Start geht. 
Gerne hätte ich schon jetzt weitreichendere Informationen.

Wenn ich mir den Text genau durchlese,



> Daher haben wir uns dazu entschieden, die Abstimmung neu zu starten. Dabei kann jeder bisherige Teilnehmer erneut teilnehmen - allerdings ist nur noch ein Entwurf pro Teilnehmer möglich.


dann lese ich da , dass nur derjenige teilnehmen darf, der schon teilgenommen hat und man nur ein Entwurf stellen darf. Oben steht aber Abstimmung neu starten, also wäre das vielleicht eher die Tendenz zu dem was jemand schon rein gestellt hat und nichts Neues.

Also ich finde das bisschen blödsinnig. Wenn wir hier schon neu starten, dann auch jeder nur mit maximal einen Entwurf, egal ob neu oder alt. 

Immerhin haben auch ein paar versucht für jeden Geschmack etwas zu finden und auf die alten Regeln hin gearbeitet. Die Menschen die sich nur auf ein Entwurf konzentriert haben, haben natürlich mit der neuen Situation mehr Schlagkraft, als die die für alle etwas zaubern wollten 

Wenn sich nicht niemand benachteiligt fühlen soll, dann nur indem jeder bei einem Neustart die Möglichkeit hat, sich den neuen Regeln anzupassen. 

Das einzige Problem was viele hier doch haben ist, dass sie schon sicher in der TOP 25 waren und durch die Erfahrung der Abstimmung, in ungefähr hoffen das es vielleicht noch einmal so klappt.


----------



## bigmaik (17. April 2011)

hm es müsste sich vlt mal ein Moderator dazu äußern...

Aber es ist klar, dass alle die viele Stimmen hatten dagegen sein werden, dass man neue machen darf.


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2011)

Wieso dann überhaupt ein Neustart 

War es zu aufwendig ein Quickpoll Spam runter zu rechnen oder will man nicht den dauer flame von Menschen anhören, die zu unrecht bei der seltsamen Vorauswahl nicht dabei waren?

Immer wird sich jemand beschweren. Ich bin da immer an erster Stelle 

Naja ich würde mich auf den Slips getretten fühlen, wenn ich nur einen alten Entwurf auswählen dürfte, obwohl ich auch in der TOP 25 vertretten war. Aber ich will mir doch nicht wieder das gleiche rein ziehen. Neue Runde, neues Glück  Ich will wieder Fun haben.


----------



## Marfinator (17. April 2011)

Ich hoffe, jeder kann einen neuen Entwurf abgeben, dann hat ja eigentlich jeder gleiche Chancen.
Ich freu mich drauf 


BTW:
Locuza, wir sind ja schon fast sowas wie Profilbild-Brüder


----------



## King_Sony (17. April 2011)

Marfinator schrieb:


> wir sind ja schon fast sowas wie Profilbild-*Brüder*




 Schwestern trifft es wohl eher xD.

Nunja ich wäre für ein neues Voting, ohne neue Einsendungen


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2011)

Marfinator schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, jeder kann einen neuen Entwurf abgeben, dann hat ja eigentlich jeder gleiche Chancen.
> Ich freu mich drauf
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und sogar mit der gleichen Denke 



King_Sony schrieb:


> Schwestern trifft es wohl eher xD.
> 
> Nunja ich wäre für ein neues Voting, ohne neue Einsendungen



Selber weiblich 

Hast doch bloß keine Eier erneut anzutreten und dich der frischen Konkurrenz zu stellen


----------



## Pokerclock (17. April 2011)

bigmaik schrieb:


> hm es müsste sich vlt mal ein Moderator dazu äußern...



Die Moderation hat mit der Organisation des Gewinnspiels nix zu tun. Das ist alleine Sache der Redaktion.

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: Kompletter Neustart. Mit ausformulierten Regeln und mehr Betreuung.


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Moderation hat mit der Organisation des Gewinnspiels nix zu tun. Das ist alleine Sache der Redaktion.
> 
> Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: Kompletter Neustart. Mit ausformulierten Regeln und mehr Betreuung.


 
PUNKT.

Over 9000 SIGNED/


----------



## BplusO (18. April 2011)

Wollt ja erstmal bis nach Ostern abwarten was nun passiert..aber muss jetzt dochmal paar Sätze loslassen..bzgl. Neustart..

Also wenn schon Neustart..dann bitte mit *Begrenzung der Designs anstatt nur 1 Entwurf* !!! 
Pro Teilnehmer 2 maximal 3 Designs mehr nicht...das bliebe dann auch im Überschaubaren und wär OK!!!
Meinetwegen kanns dann auch ne Auslosung aller Designs geben wenn die Jury keine Vorauswahl mehr treffen will O_o
in 25 oder 50er Runden..mir Latte dann dauerts halt bis 2012 bis der Contst zuende ist^^
..nur bittte...nicht auf 1 Design reduzieren..:/ 
Der Sinn entzieht sich mir immernoch..nur weil 5 Leute oder so gemeckert haben???!? 
Die Regel stand von Anfang an fest das Leute mit mehreren Designs teilnehmen konnten..ist für mich wirklich kein Grund warum der Contest DESWEGEN abgebrochen wurde!!

Meine *Gründe warum mehr als 1 Entwurf pro Teilnehmer gelten sollte und warum nur die nochmal teilnehmen dürfen, die bereits am Contest teilgenommen hatten:* 
1. weil die Designs echt viel Zeit gekostet hatten und ich mich überhaupt nicht für ein Design entscheiden könnte 
..würd vermutlich das mit den meist erziehlten Stimmen als MEIN einzigen Entwurf nehmen.aber mein persönlicher Favorit.wär nicht das Design gewesen sondern ein total anderer..^^ - Denke da gehts nicht nur mir so! 

2. mal ehrlich..wenn man zu den *"Unglücklichen"* der ersten Runden gehört hat und dabei war..dann wär ein kompletter Neustart mit Reduzierung auf 1 Design pro Teilnehmer ne mittlere Katastrophe!!!! 
Wer garantiert das man nochmal reinkommt?? Niemand! Ich befürchte sogar das Viele sich sagen.."ach der war in der ersten Runde schonmal dabei..der bekommt eh genug Stimmen..wähl ich diesmal mal ein anderen.."

3. Neue Designs zulassen wär ebenfalls n Unding genau wie der Abbruch.. 
Da man ja vermutlich nur noch mit einem Design antreten kann, könnten wieder neue Leute mit Multiaccounts kommen und mit mehren Designs auf mehrere Konten verteilt neu teilnehmen um die Chancen zu vergrößern..wär im Grunde genau der gleiche Scheiß wie mit den 0 Post Votern^^
Angst vor Konkurenz ..weniger..nur Angst davor das das hier ne Unendliche Geschichte wird..wenn neue Designs zugelassen werden und dann wieder n neuer Termin für Einsendeschluss ausgegeben wird^^

naja..ich lass mich überraschen...dann such ich mir mein Design raus mit dem ich teilnehm ..hab ja n paar zur Auswahl^^ ( Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb - NUR BILDER-UPLOAD - Seite 34 < ich bevorzug  Nr.8a / war nicht dabei..und Nr.5 /was 44 Votes erreicht hatte^^) Jemand n Tipp Was ich dann nehm soll? Darf ich n eigenes Voting starten? lol)


----------



## Lyr1x (18. April 2011)

/sign BplusO, genau so denke ich auch


----------



## Nana (18. April 2011)

Mehrere Designs wäre Schwachsinn, auch einfach weil es die Auswahl der Jury einfacher macht wenn sie überall nur eine Auswahl haben; am Ende wird sowieso wieder gemeckert ''wähh wieso haben sie mein schlechtestes Design genommen, mit dem anderen hätte ich viel mehr Stimmen bekommen..'' usw 
Neue Designs bedeutet auch neue Spannung, ich will mir jedenfalls nicht wieder die gleiche ******* reinziehen  :x 

Und außerdem verstehe ich unter Neustart, - Neustart. Und nicht ''halb-Neustart'' und hier und da ändert man nichts. Wenn man schon über einen Neustart spricht, dann bitte einen richtigen und kein 50:50.


----------



## Lyr1x (18. April 2011)

Schön das das jetzt dein erster Post ist, in einem Wettbewerb bei dem nicht einmal teilgenommen hast


----------



## MAXimus1993 (18. April 2011)

stimme BplusO voll und ganz zu... wenn schon ein Neustart des Wettbewerbs stattfindet dann sollten wir zumindest, als User, auch ein klein Wenig mit zu reden haben wie der Wettbewerb, mittels neuen Regeln, fairer gemacht wird oder wie man den Neustart zumindest am angenehmsten für alle machen sollte.
zum Beispiel wie BplusO schon sagte, dass mit der "1 Entwurf pro User" Regel ist schon sehr hart. Nur sollten es nicht mehr als 4 Entwürfe pro User sein. Die meisten hier haben mehr als nur ein sehr guten Entwurf und da alleinig die Wahl für sich zu treffen ist schon sehr sehr schwer -.-


----------



## Marfinator (18. April 2011)

Nana schrieb:


> Mehrere Designs wäre Schwachsinn, auch einfach weil es die Auswahl der Jury einfacher macht wenn sie überall nur eine Auswahl haben; am Ende wird sowieso wieder gemeckert ''wähh wieso haben sie mein schlechtestes Design genommen, mit dem anderen hätte ich viel mehr Stimmen bekommen..'' usw
> Neue Designs bedeutet auch neue Spannung, ich will mir jedenfalls nicht wieder die gleiche ******* reinziehen  :x
> 
> Und außerdem verstehe ich unter Neustart, - Neustart. Und nicht ''halb-Neustart'' und hier und da ändert man nichts. Wenn man schon über einen Neustart spricht, dann bitte einen richtigen und kein 50:50.


 
So seh ich es auch.


----------



## barkal (18. April 2011)

ich bin dafuer ,dass auch neueinsendungen  erlaubt sind. 
jeder sollte nur ein design abliefern und wenn jemand erst jetzt diesen wettbewerb entdeckt ,kann er mitmachen.

so denke ich koennten die regeln funtionieren: 

1. jeder schickt nur ein design ( dadurch wird die anzahl der entwuerfe drastisch reduziert und es wird uebersichtlicher )  
2. wenn es nicht anders geht , HOECHSTENS 2 ENTWUERFE
3.neueinsendungen sind moeglich ( da sowieso jeder bekanntgeben muss , welches seiner entwuerfe beim wettbewerb teilnehmen sollen , wird eine neueinsendung die ganze sache nicht unuebersichtlicher machen. 
4. die redaktion versucht alle designs ,so gut es geht auf eine seite zu bringen,d.h. man kann alle designs anschauen ( wie bei den 25- er wahlen auch , den miniimages die man anklicken konnte )  ; keine lust 60 seiten durchzuklicken ! 
5. jeder user hat 25 stimmen zu vergeben
6. die 25 die die meisten stimmen erhalten werden ermittelt ( redaktion zaehlt die stimmen zusammen )


----------



## Locuza (18. April 2011)

BplusO schrieb:


> Wollt ja erstmal bis nach Ostern abwarten was nun passiert..aber muss jetzt dochmal paar Sätze loslassen..bzgl. Neustart..
> 
> 
> Also wenn schon Neustart..dann bitte mit *Begrenzung der Designs anstatt nur 1 Entwurf* !!!
> ...


 
 Wenn man euren Vorschlägen folge tritt, dann würde wieder einmal eine Vorauswahl getroffen werden müssen, wir würden locker über 100 wieder heraus kommen.  

 Alleine für den Satz "Auslosung" könnte ich dich hauen 
 Das ist ja eine totale Schnaps-Idee und hat mit Wettbewerb schon gar nichts mehr zu tun.
 Mir Wäre es auch egal wie viele Runden es sein sollten. Ich persönlich würde auch 5 ganz okay finden oder 4 wie letztes mal.

 Einige fanden es eben unfair wie es abgelaufen ist und ich stehe auch total zu ihnen. Keine Unterdrückung der Minderheit, nur weil es einem anders herum besser passt. Fairness würde sonst auf der Strecke bleiben.  

 In den Regeln stand das man unendlich viele Entwürfe bringen kann und die User wählen daraus ihre TOP 25. Ist doch mittlerweile bombensicher das bei so einer enormen Zahl an Teilnehmern und Entwürfen diese Regeln gar nicht mehr passkonform sind. Deshalb wurden sie ja auch erst überhaupt das erste Mal geändert.  
 Schon eine plötzliche Regeländerung ist nicht berauschend, wenn man sich an die alten Ausgerichtet hat.  

 Deshalb um es allen von anfangen eine total klare Ausrichtung zu geben, wo man sich exakt an die orientieren kann, wäre es vom Vorteil einfach einen richtig schönen Reboot durchzuführen. Wenn ein Virus kommt, installiert ihre Windows auch lieber ganz neu, als ein halb verseuchtes Teil mit zu schleppen. 

 Zu den Gründen:

 Ob neue Teilnehmer kommen oder nicht, ist mir egal.Wenn wir neu starten, dann können von mir aus auch neue mitmachen. Nachteil, zerrt unter anderem wieder an den zu handhabenden Entwürfen. Sonst würde es vielleicht wieder etwas unüberschaubarer werden. Aber egal wie, wenn nur ein Entwurf zählt, werden wir so oder so radikal eine bessere Abwicklung herbei führen können.  

 1: Das sollte jedem das seine Problem darstellen. Du darfst selber entscheiden, was du mit deinem Entwurf erreichen willst. Versuchen zu gewinnen, zu beeindrucken, coole Ideen zu zeigen oder einfach mal dabei sein. Du entscheidest für dich ob du dein Liebling dran nehmen willst oder nur das was den anderen am meisten gefällt. Am Ende durch wieder mehr Auswahl und Entwürfe gäbe es wohl eh wieder eine Vorauswahl und dann kommt es mal so mal so. Bringst doch nicht wirklich, wenn das Design dann doch nicht kommt. DU gibst praktisch der Vorauswahl einfach nur dein Problem weiter, was du selber nicht lösen willst.  

 2: Katastrophe, weswegen? Ja, neuer Start neues Glück. Freifahrtkarte sollte weg sein. Wenn nur ein Design pro Teilnehmer erlaubt ist, könnte es durchaus möglich sein, dass wir die Vorauswahl so massiv vereinfachen können das es ein sehr guter Annäherungswert an die TOP 100 wäre und kein Zufallsmix. Das wäre dann eine viel bessere, faire und nachvollziehbare Auswahl.

 3: Wieso wären neue Entwürfe ein Unding? Unding wäre für mich das man durch Regeländerungen einigen in die Hand spielt und anderen unter anderem ein Bein stellt oder überollt. Bei einem Neustart ist klar für jeden ersichtlich wohin die Richtung geht und jeder weiß auf was er sich einzustellen hat. Das ist so etwas wie anfangs heißt es XY und dann heißt es YX. Es wirkt total unerwartet wenn man so ein 50:50 Ding macht.
 Man könnte es auch für 0-Poster Teilnehmer sperren oder wie du selber vorgeschlagen hast, nur die reinlassen, die schon mitgemacht haben. Hat man mehrere Entwürfe von einem User verhindert. Aber das ist doch gar nicht das Problem. Die Jury sieht die E-Mails und den IP-Adressraum. Man müsste sich die Mühe geben erst einmal jedes Mal eine neue E-Mail zu erstellen, dann Freunden die am Ar** der Welt leben, sein 2 Design zu schicken und blablabla. Sperrt man 0-Poster aus, dann müssten neue Teilnehmer sogar immer noch hier Beiträge schreiben. Aufwand die wohl nur Freaks machen. Oder man verhindert eben wie oben schon beschrieben.  

 Was wäre das Problem an neuen Entwürfen? Es heißt 1 Entwurf pro Teilnehmer. Ist doch egal ob das ein Neuer oder alter Entwurf ist. Oben hast du noch geschrieben es wäre dir egal, ob es bis 2012 geht. Mir auch. Deswegen ist es für mich auch kein Problem, wenn man dem Neustart einfach 1 Monat Zeit einräumt und es Wahlen im Juni gibt.  

 Ich denke niemand weiß das er bald sterben muss und deswegen unbedingt eine Maus von Logitech haben will.
 Nervig ist es möglicherweise durchaus. Aber mein Gott die ganze Abstimmung neu zu machen und hier und da Copyrightrips, da kann man auch gleich sauber und schneller abwickeln.  



MAXimus1993 schrieb:


> stimme BplusO voll und ganz zu... wenn schon ein Neustart des Wettbewerbs stattfindet dann sollten wir zumindest, als User, auch ein klein Wenig mit zu reden haben wie der Wettbewerb, mittels neuen Regeln, fairer gemacht wird oder wie man den Neustart zumindest am angenehmsten für alle machen sollte.
> zum Beispiel wie BplusO schon sagte, dass mit der "1 Entwurf pro User" Regel ist schon sehr hart. Nur sollten es nicht mehr als 4 Entwürfe pro User sein. Die meisten hier haben mehr als nur ein sehr guten Entwurf und da alleinig die Wahl für sich zu treffen ist schon sehr sehr schwer -.-


 
 Richtig und das heißt ich darf auch mitreden und meine entgegen gesetzte Meinung präsentieren 

 Wie Oben schon beschrieben, das ist ein Wettbewerb wo du antrittst. Ich finde nicht das PCGH Mama spielen muss und mir die Entscheidung abnimmt, welches von meinen Entwürfen das beste ist. Die haben eine total subjektive Meinung, die Voter haben es und du Selber. Es ist doch nur so das man diese Entscheidung lieber anderen übergibt. Laut alten Regeln wäre es ja kein Problem gewesen mehrere Entwürfe zu schicken und die User wählen ihre TOP 25. Leider sind das bisschen zu viel Entwürfe um es durch zu ziehen.


----------



## Lyr1x (18. April 2011)

Ich fände es schön wenn jemand aus der Redaktion etwas dazu sagen könnte, dann hätten wir diese ewigen Diskussionen über Dies und Das nicht schon wieder...


----------



## Archar (18. April 2011)

Langsam langweilt dieser fred, immer wieder die selben Quarktaschen die sich zu Wort melden 

Im Endeffekt wird der Redakteur sein eigenes ding drehen, das hat man ja bei den 4 Gruppen Voting gesehen, womit wohl die wenigsten gerechnet haben. Wie was gemacht werden soll, sollte man am besten PCGH überlassen, weil die müssen ja schauen wie sie es am besten umsetzen können. Wenn PCGH Hilfe braucht, werden die das bestimmt noch vermelden oder in einer Umfrage auswerten lassen wie was gemacht werden könnte. 

Die Community könnte nur Meinungen zu Entwürfen abgeben wie z.B. bei "Gesucht: Der beste Shooter von 1995 bis heute", die 100 meistgenanten fließen dann in die Umfrage ein.

Die Einzigen die mir leidtun sind die, die schon Qualifiziert waren. Die können erneut bibbern und nach Tageslaune der Voter lehr ausgehen, mal ausgenommen die Top Favoriten wie z.B. Jol. Ich denke mal nicht so egoistisch auch wenn mein Entwurf nicht bei den Top 100 war, man hätte es auch lassen können mit den Neustart.


----------



## Marfinator (18. April 2011)

Mal eine kleine Frage in den Raum geworfen:
Um vorher schon Komplikationen zu vermeiden, frage ich mal lieber euch als Community.. und zwar, wenn jeder dann nur 1 Design einreichen darf, ich aber zum Bleistift 2 oder 3 gemacht habe.
Ich muss mich für eines entscheiden, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Kann ich dann ein Video auf meinem Kanal posten, dort werden meine 2 Vorschläge gezeigt und ich frage, welches besser ist?
Sodass meine Abonnenten in den Kommentaren abstimmen können?
Natürlich ohne jegliche Verlinkung zum Wettbewerb o.ä.

Einfach nur die Frage, welches besser ist.

Wäre das von euch aus in Ordnung?


----------



## Locuza (18. April 2011)

Archar schrieb:


> Langsam langweilt dieser fred, immer wieder die selben Quarktaschen die sich zu Wort melden
> 
> […]


Bin deiner Meinung, immer die gleichen. Hier Archar, da wieder Archar 
Man kann es auch lassen, wenn man nicht total einen Neustart macht. Dann hätte man sich die Mühen auch sparen können und einfach durchziehen.



Marfinator schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage in den Raum geworfen:
> Um vorher schon Komplikationen zu vermeiden, frage ich mal lieber euch als Community.. und zwar, wenn jeder dann nur 1 Design einreichen darf, ich aber zum Bleistift 2 oder 3 gemacht habe.
> Ich muss mich für eines entscheiden, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> 
> ...


Solange die nicht zum Voten kommen ist mir das egal 
Meinungen darf man sich ja gerne einholen, aber nicht die Unterstützung.

Die Redaktion meldet sich halt irgendwie sehr selten und es fällt einfach die Kommunikation. Der liebe Daniel hat auch schon 3 PNs unbeantwortet liegen lassen.  
Man will sich wohl nur dann zum Wort melden, wenn man es angekündigt hat. Nach Ostern also :/


----------



## barkal (21. April 2011)

ich arbeite grad an einem neuem entwurf. diese idee hatte ich schon ganz am anfang,konnte diese aber aufgrund von zeitmangel nicht bewerkstelligen.....
nun habe ich zeit und zeichne und designe wie ein irrer. 
das endprodukt seht ihr bald .


----------



## Lyr1x (21. April 2011)

Alles umsonst wenn man nix neues einschicken darf... 

*immernoch auf Redakteur-Antwort warte*


----------



## barkal (21. April 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Alles umsonst wenn man nix neues einschicken darf...
> 
> *immernoch auf Redakteur-Antwort warte*



hast schon recht aber ich bin dafuer neueinsendungen oder  mehr als einen entwurf ( hoechstens 2 )zuzulassen.
das kann dem wettbewerb nicht schaden .
ausserdem mache ich das , weil ich spass daran habe und meine grenzen erweitern will bzgl meiner skills.
aber mit dem design koennte ich sogar gewinnen


----------



## darkKO (21. April 2011)

barkal schrieb:


> aber mit dem design koennte ich sogar gewinnen



Könnte, würde, täte...

Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden...nur weil du auf dicke Eumel stehst, müssen es ja nicht alle anderen auch tun...


----------



## Chrismettal (21. April 2011)

barkal schrieb:


> hast schon recht aber ich bin dafuer neueinsendungen oder  mehr als einen entwurf ( hoechstens 2 )zuzulassen.
> das kann dem wettbewerb nicht schaden .
> ausserdem mache ich das , weil ich spass daran habe und meine grenzen erweitern will bzgl meiner skills.
> aber mit dem design koennte ich sogar gewinnen


 

Ich merk schon.. Höchstens 2 entwürfe weil du 2 auf lager hast zu dem zeitpunkt und selbstverliebt sein auchnoch dazu 

ich will jetzt nicht fies sein oder beleidigend wirken.. aber.. wenn keine neuen entwürfe eingesendet werden dürfen lach ich dich ganz leise aus


----------



## bigmaik (21. April 2011)

Wenn er Spaß dran hat, ist es doch egal^^
ich designe auch oft etwas, obwohl es mir eig nichts bringt. Und etwas mehr Erfahrung kann ja auch nichts schaden


----------



## mae1cum77 (22. April 2011)

Wenn ich hier so querlese die letzten Tage, frage ich mich, ob hier einige auch regelmäßig die Kiosk-Besatzung erschießen, nachdem ihre Lottozahlen zum wiederholten Male nicht gezogen wurden
Jetzt bin ich wirklich gespannt, wie das Nach Ostern gelöst wird.

Viel Spaß noch weiterhin beim "Was wäre wenn..." 
MfG


----------



## barkal (22. April 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich merk schon.. Höchstens 2 entwürfe weil du 2 auf lager hast zu dem zeitpunkt und selbstverliebt sein auchnoch dazu
> 
> ich will jetzt nicht fies sein oder beleidigend wirken.. aber.. wenn keine neuen entwürfe eingesendet werden dürfen lach ich dich ganz leise aus




ich habe mehr als 2 entwuerfe auf lager und wuerde gerne 20 entwuerfe einschicken......
und weshalb selbstverliebt ? du hast doch auch mehr als einen entwurf eingeschickt ?  ich hatte nicht die zeit alle meine ideen auf papier zu bringen und konnte nur eins abschicken. sind dann alle ,die 20 entwuerfe eingeschickt haben egoistisch und selbstverliebt ?
und wieso auslachen ( spricht da etwa der frust aus dir ? )  wenn man unter zeitdruck arbeitet , lernt man schneller und arbeitet konzentrierter. dies foerdert meine skills. also ich weiss nicht  ob du was dazugelernst hast oder nur wegen den preisen hier mitmachst aber ich denke,ich habe mich bzgl. design aufgrund dieses wettbewerbs enorm weiterentwickelt. ob nun neueinsendungen erlaubt sind oder nicht, letzten endes habe ich die gewissheit ,dass ich vielseitig arbeiten kann und was gelernt habe.


----------



## barkal (22. April 2011)

bigmaik schrieb:


> Wenn er Spaß dran hat, ist es doch egal^^
> ich designe auch oft etwas, obwohl es mir eig nichts bringt. Und etwas mehr Erfahrung kann ja auch nichts schaden


 
genau !!! du hast es erfasst. darum geht es doch 
endlich jemand ,der das versteht.


----------



## bigmaik (23. April 2011)

jap, ich habe auch schonmal ein neues design gemacht, auch wenn man evtl keine neuen mehr einsenden darf.
aber ich weiß warum chrismettal so denkt: er war mti sicherheit in den top 25, also sei ihm nich so böse


----------



## barkal (23. April 2011)

bigmaik schrieb:


> jap, ich habe auch schonmal ein neues design gemacht, auch wenn man evtl keine neuen mehr einsenden darf.
> aber ich weiß warum chrismettal so denkt: er war mti sicherheit in den top 25, also sei ihm nich so böse



bin ihm nicht boese. aber frustriert sollte er nicht sein. er kommt wieder in die top 25. da braucht er sich keine sorgen machen.
willst deinen entwurf nicht mal posten ?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Von wem gehen die Änderungen eigentlich aus, von Logitech?


----------



## shiv (24. April 2011)

gibts jetzt eigentlich schon ein neuen wettbewerb??


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (24. April 2011)

also das die Leute die schon mal in den Top 25 waren da nicht mehr rein kommen halte ich für Unsinn.Ich habe einfach geguckt welches design gefällt mir.Aha dieses hier.na dann gleich mal dafür voten. Ungefähr weiß ich noch wer das Design gemacht hat. ich würde aber trotzdem für den voten der meiner Meinung nach das beste design hat Top 25 hin oder her.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. April 2011)

Einfach mal abwarten und gut ists


----------



## 3uzz (24. April 2011)

Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> also das die Leute die schon mal in den Top 25 waren da nicht mehr rein kommen halte ich für Unsinn.



Ich würde wetten, dass ich klar zu den Verlieren des Wettbewerbs gehören werde, wenn es ein Neustart gibt. Ich glaube kaum das ich noch mal unter die Top 5 der Gesamtwertung schaffen werde, meine Prognose ist da eher weit weit weg von den Top 25, dafür ist mein Entwurf leider zu schlecht. 

Aber was soll es, ist halt Pech, das es jetzt so gelaufen ist. Klarer Sieger wird wohl Jol, einfach nur Hammer der Entwurf, auf die Plätze wird es bestimmt Chrismettal und Locuza schaffen. 

Jedenfalls noch frohe Ostern und viel Glück zum heiß ersehnten Neustart.


----------



## barkal (24. April 2011)

3uzz schrieb:


> Klarer Sieger wird wohl Jol)



ganz langsam . ich hab da auch noch was auf lager


----------



## Locuza (24. April 2011)

Hat jeder etwas Pornomäßiges in der Kiste? 

Ich habe gar nicht die Zeit momentan etwas zu machen. Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Entwürfe von den "Jol-Kickern"


----------



## bigmaik (24. April 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Hat jeder etwas Pornomäßiges in der Kiste?


 
ja wir können ja alle mal ein wallpaper mit einer halbnackten frau runterladen und draufklatschen 

@barkal
vlt später, es ist noch nicht fertig, und ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich in nächster zeit dazu kommen werde.


----------



## Daniel_M (27. April 2011)

Der von vielen Teilnehmern erwünschte Reboot mit auf die hohe Teilnehmerzahl angepassten Regeln ist nun erfolgt.

Dieser Thread ist daher geschlossen, hier geht es weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...gn-wettbewerb-rebooted-nur-bilder-upload.html


----------

